# Naruto 643 Discussion Thread



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 7, 2013)

Predict away!


Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Revolution (Aug 7, 2013)

Yin Kurama vs. Yang Kurama incoming


----------



## Sifus (Aug 7, 2013)

Sasuke................GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER!!


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 7, 2013)

*Prediction:*
Not only for 643, I think this will take two or three chapters at least.

Obito is incapacitated for the moment, the heroes can catch a breath. Hiruzen too appears, now regenerated from Obito's attack. Minato chats with Yin Kurama and then explains the deal to the others. 

Naruto explains that even though Sage Mode is effective against Obito he still needs more power. Kurama says to Naruto that he needs to combine Sage Mode with Bijuu Mode to stand a chance against Obito. But the problem is that Naruto can't use Sage Mode and Bijuu Mode simultaneously because he only has Kurama's Yang Chakra.

Minato says that Naruto is their only hope against Obito and tell Sasuke, Hiruzen and Tobirama to try hold back Obito. Minato then does some seals and explains that he will seal the Yin Kurama in Naruto. This will however kill Minato himself, even though he's Edo Tensei.

Cut to Hashirama and Madara. They fight, blablabla, boring stuff. Empowered Madara however manages to defeat Hashirama and does whatever he needed Hashirama for. 

Hiruzen and Tobirama showcase more new moves against Obito, they can barely hold him back for a while but Obito then kills them both, permanently.

Minato finishes the sealing, Naruto goes into new version of BM. Obito appears behind them and decimates Minato. Obito tries to kill Sasuke but Naruto grabs Obito's hand and sends him flying back with a Bijudama Rasengan.

Naruto grabs Sasuke's shoulder and gives him some of his chakra. However Sasuke's chakra shroud instantly goes away and it is revealed that he used the chakra to evolve his eyes into Rinnegan!

Madara and Obito both appear in front of the duo. The final fight starts!
Naruto vs. Obito, Sasuke vs. Madara!


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2013)

yin chakra being given to Naruto by Minato.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 7, 2013)

*Chapter 643 Prediction:*   The Secrets of the Sage

Naruto's Sage mode has put Obito on the defensive, as he has no defense against it.   We learn of a story passed on for generations that Ridoukou Sennin taught the powers of the sage to the Toads of Mybokyouzan as a counter to the Rinnegan and the powers of the Sage.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 7, 2013)

*Naruto 643 Prediction

Inhuman beasts*

Sasuke: !? *Naruto can use sage mode...like Kabuto... damn him*
_Tobirama and Naruto teleport back_
_Obito gets up from the rubble and wipes the blood off his mouth_
Obito: So it seems senjutsu allows you to injure me, good to know. But that won't happen again.
Tobirama: As long as you're marked, you can't stop us.
Obito: Am I speaking to the second hokage, or a fool? The only person here that can enter sage mode is Naruto, so..if he were to die...let's say now...
_Obito flys towards Naruto_
_Sasuke jumps infront with Susano and so does Tobirama, but Minato stands awkwardly looking into space_
_As Obito is going in for the attack both Lee and Gai come from both sides and try to kick him at the same time_
Naruto: Bushy brows! And Gai sensei!
Gai: We couldn't help to hear you say that ninjutsu doesn't work on this guy, so we thought maybe taijutsu would be a good option.
Tobirama: That's true, but basic taijutsu won't cut it.
Naruto: These guys are crazy at taijutsu though you should--
Gai: It's alright Naruto, actions speak louder than words...I'll go into the seventh gate.
Lee: !
Tobirama: seventh gate?
Obito: Ah yes, I heard from the intel that Kisame left behind that you had quite the interesting taijutsu, this should be good.
Lee: *Gai sensei is panning on going all out, and Sasuke is here as well, this is my chance to show everyone my growth....I'll go seventh gate as well!*
_Gai puts his hand out and stops Lee from opening the gates_
Gai: Lee, I'm going in alone.
Lee: But Gai sensei, I can--
Gai: You'll die.
Lee: !?
Gai: I know you're capable of opening the 7th gate, even if it's only for a minute, this isn't a regular opponent.
Lee: But Gai sensei, you said you were going into the 7th gate as well.. so
Gai: I lied, I'm taking it one step further.
Lee: !?
Gai: Even I know the seventh gate won't  be enough, I hate to open the 8th.
Naruto: ! But Gai sensei you'll die!
Gai: Yeah, but I'll take him with me.
Tobirama: ?
_Tobirama sees Minato still looking in space awkwardly_
Tobirama: Fourth! What are you doing?
-------------------------------------------------------
Minato: Who are you?
Kurama: I'm the 9 tails, or half of it, just think of me as the nasty part.
Minato: Why are you coming out to talk now?
Kurama: Because youre all about to die.
Minato: ...
Kurama: Look, I've been trapped in a void forever, now that you're alive again, I want to keep it that way.
Minato: So then how can you help.
Kurama: You see, that Naruto kid is your only chance at defeating the sage. And that neat trick of the second hokage won't work anymore. You need to combine your chakra with my other half.
Minato: Sure! But how do I do that?
Kurama: The same way you sealed me, with the reaper death seal!
Minato: Wait, you want me to use that jutsu on myself and extract you?
Kurama: It's the only way you can save them. So what will you do 4th hokage? Sacrifice yourself again to save your son, or watch as they all become ashes. You decide.
------------------------------------------
_Minato has a worried look on his face._
Minato: Sorry, I'm ready now. I also has a soluti--
_Obito quickly attacks Minato_
Obito: Didn't you tell me never to let my guard down?
Minato: Shit!
_Gai stops the black rods with his bear hands while in the seventh gate_
Obito: !? How? 
Sasuke: !? This chakra, it's pushing me back..
Naruto: Wait Gai sensei!
Lee: !
Tobirama: Unreal, with his bear hands?
Obito: I see...this isn't chakra around your hands, it's a forceful push...
Gai: The blue aura is sweat being evaporated at an extremely fast rate, causing my body to give off a--
_Obito's bijuu balls start to guide toward Gai, but Gai vanishes as they hit him_
Obito: !? Fast....
_Gai appears behind Obito with the hand sign for Hirudora_
Naruto: !? That's!
Gai: HIRUDORA!
*Last panel shows Obitos scared expression in face of the punch*
*Chapter end*


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2013)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 643 Prediction
> 
> Inhuman beasts*
> 
> ...



This gave me goosebumps man. Now you have reignited the fire within me to look forward to the next chapter. Serious goosebumps man. Love it!


----------



## titantron91 (Aug 7, 2013)

Let's see.

insert last chapter's last scene

insert scene where your favorite character singlehandedly analyzes its opponents' weakness, hyping up his intelligence and ninja IQ

insert scene where your favorite character does something god-like or at least relevant.

insert scene where your hated character gets utterly pwnt and embarrassed.

insert scene where your favorite character pwns the main villain/main hero.

insert scene where everyone praises how godly and how unreachable powerwise your favorite character is

insert scene where your favorite character saves/rapes your hated character's butt

insert scene where more power-ups and strengths are revealed and about to be given to your favorite character and more of your hated characters' weaknesses are revealed.

insert side character's dialog here and there.

more strengths and powerups (favorite character)/weaknesses (hated character) revealed

cliffhanger scene

the end.


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2013)

Minato enters Bijuu Mode.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 7, 2013)

Klue said:


> Minato enters Bijuu Mode.



Why would he do that? Raw power is useless, only Senjutsu is effective against Obito. Naruto is the only hope left, he must combine the raw power of the Bijuu chakra with Senjutsu. Minato needs to stop stalling and give the Yin Kurama to Naruto as soon as possible.


----------



## darsuke790 (Aug 7, 2013)

Senjutsu = sage's body
Rinnegan = sage's eyes

Naruto needs someone with the Rinnegan to be able to defeat Juubito, Sage mode isn't enough


----------



## LaVieEnVert (Aug 7, 2013)

-A lot of talking between Minato and Yin Kurama, which I'm ok with. Hopefully it eventually leads to Naruto getting the other half of Kurama.

-(Probably the least likely) Naruto combines his SM and BM and just goes ham on Juubito.

-Also, I think Juubito might kill one of the Edo. Hopefully not Tobirama.... But probably Tobirama.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 7, 2013)

darsuke790 said:


> Senjutsu = sage's body
> Rinnegan = sage's eyes
> 
> Naruto needs someone with the Rinnegan to be able to defeat Juubito, Sage mode isn't enough



He has chakra from all the other Bijuu inside and within the next few chapters Yin Kurama too. With that he'll essentially have the same full power of the Bijuus that Obito has.

Obito (Juubi, eyes) vs. Naruto (Bijuus, Senjutsu)

Someone has to deal with Madara too. The Hokages are soon all gone, Sasuke is the perfect choice to fight Madara. He'll get some sort of powerup for sure before that though.


----------



## calimike (Aug 7, 2013)

Black Karuma will break out of Minato's body. Minato die! 

Draw by Tosh in WSJ #37-38 today


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Aug 7, 2013)

I want to see the Gokage again. Actually, I just want to see Tsunade back. She can use Slug Sage Mode and help fight Juubito while the other Kages have round 2 with Madara with Hashirama's help. Make it happen Kishi.


----------



## Rai (Aug 7, 2013)

BM Minato


----------



## Harbour (Aug 7, 2013)

Conversation between Yin Part of Kyuubi and Minato about Naruto and Obito.
Obito looks like wounded.
Tobirama teleports to finish him.
And vanished under the hidden Onmyoton attack.
Shocked faces of Naruto and Sasuke.
The last page with Minato grow chakra arm instead of the real one.  Now he looks confident and focused and goes into the battle mod.


----------



## Deatz (Aug 7, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Is there or not a break next week?





Jad said:


> We gotta get this shit sorted - what is happening? Early spoilers - no chapter, someone with the right information please explain.



*There is no chapter next week.* Don't know about early spoilers.

See these posts:  and .

Anyway, I predict more Hashirama and Madara. There seems to be a pattern now where if they're absent in one chapter, we see them in the next. And maybe I just want to see them.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd say the chapter will start with us seeing Obito regenerate his injury within seconds due to the regenerative powers of the Juubi.

Meanwhile Minato and Black Kurama have a heart to heart.

Switch to Hashirama vs Madara where Madara is gaining the upper hand with his Rinnegan powers until Hiruzen arrives to balance things once more. 

Back to Juubito vs Naruto and co. Juubito starts to focus on Naruto since Naruto's the only one who can actually cause him any harm and attacks viciously with his Onmyoudama™. 
Naruto evades thanks to his SM sensing ability and counters with a Senpou Rasengan. It clashes with an Onmyoudama™ of Obito and both are blown back, though Naruto is caught by Sasuke's Susanoo arm. 

In midflight Obito sends all of his Onmyoudama™ in spearshape at Naruto and Sasuke and while a few are stopped by the Susanoo armor the rest are about to break through and kill them when Tobirama arrives taking Sasuke's sword and using it to deflect the attacks with his Hiraishingiri. A technique  which allows him to transport that which touches the blade to another location whether it's a piece of armor, a piece of flesh or a jutsu. 

Chapter ends with Minato arriving behind Naruto asking Sasuke and Tobirama to cover them for a few moments while he gives Naruto his present. The missing half of the Juubi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 7, 2013)

I just want to see Kakashi.


----------



## Wendson (Aug 7, 2013)

Tobirama goes Sage Mode and uses the seventh gate.


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2013)

Obito launches a fierce counter attack, the gang barely escapes. Minato decides that Naruto is going to need quite a bit more power to deal with Obito.

The Kyuubi is made whole once again.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 7, 2013)

Sasuke better pull something out his ass this chapter.   I'm starting to regret his decision to bring the Hokage to the battlefield.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 7, 2013)

Naruto finally summons fukasaku and shima.

Seriously naruto shoulda summoned em when it was apparent only sm users could sense the juubi... 

Frog song vs juubito

It's clear who'll win.


----------



## Abz (Aug 7, 2013)

*crippled on the floor*

I just wonna see *cough* kakashi....

*tries to get up* 

This bullshit with Minato and Naruto is killing me... *coughing*


*falls unconscious*


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

any preview?


----------



## Addy (Aug 7, 2013)

oh shit, forgot about kakashi. 

so kakashi, madara, oro, gokages, minato, and sasuke's upcoming CS2............... which means no progress was made despite of last chapter because all of them are needed in the fight


----------



## Abz (Aug 7, 2013)

Addy said:


> oh shit, forgot about kakashi.
> 
> so kakashi, madara, oro, gokages, minato, and *sasuke's upcoming CS2*............... which means no progress was made despite of last chapter because all of them are needed in the fight





hang on ......where did that come from ??


----------



## swrowe (Aug 7, 2013)

Same as the last few chapters. We learn the rasengan didn't harm obito. Theres some talking, then the group hits obito with another justsu. Next chapter we learn it didn't harm obito.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 7, 2013)

Ma and Pa were hinted at ages ago about being able to fuse with Nardo once Kurama cooperates; so KCSM incoming. 
Juugo will somehow allow Sasuke to go CS2 again; Obito will shame more Hokage's,

And the chapter ends with Sakura claiming to be able to use SM. until she's laughed out of the manga


----------



## eurytus (Aug 7, 2013)

Obito has another powerup, they attack him, then realise senjutsu doesn't work either


----------



## Udontard4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Ma and Pa were hinted at ages ago about being able to fuse with Nardo once Kurama cooperates; so KCSM incoming.



I agree, and this chapter's asspull about the summons having a time limit might be a way to make BM+SM Naruto a little less OP


----------



## Njaa (Aug 7, 2013)

Some broad things. Not entirely all for next chapter but some eventual things.

-Obito regenerates and has inner thoughts about becoming complete
-Minato has a talk with yin Kurama
-Minato heads towards the alliance to inform them of Obito's weakness
-Shikamaru comes up with a strategy to help out both Naruto stall Obito and Hashirama with Madara
-Sasuke finally has confrontation with Madara

All i got for now


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2013)

So mad we have a break next week. 

Looking forward to Obito's response. It's time for him to get serious.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> So mad we have a break next week.
> 
> Looking forward to Obito's response. It's time for him to get serious.



He can't get serious, not yet. Serious Obito would buttrape the good guys in matter of seconds. Naruto is going to need Yin Kurama and Bijuu Sage Mode before Kishi can let Obito get serious.


----------



## calimike (Aug 8, 2013)

Naruto summon pa and ma to battlefield. I hope they won't ko him for shout into frog's ears  just Jairya


----------



## Virys (Aug 8, 2013)

643 prediction


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 8, 2013)

Black Kyuubi turns out to be female and seduces Minato.



Wendson said:


> Tobirama goes Sage Mode and uses the seventh gate.



All my wet dreams.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2013)

Naruto summons am and pa and goes on the offensive in sage mode. And tobirama is revealed to be a sage like his brother except he will be like jiriaya that he did not fully master it.


----------



## Ababu (Aug 10, 2013)

Since only naruto and hashirama can use senjutsu as of now, and since hashirama is busy and kishi cannot give spotlight to naruto for more than a chapter if all of kishi's other fantasies are on the battllefield then I bet naruto is gonna be overpowered again by some strange plot twist (read jubbito powerup) and jiraya incoming


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 10, 2013)

Udontard4ever said:


> I agree, and this chapter's asspull about the summons having a time limit might be a way to make BM+SM Naruto a little less OP



There's always been a time-limit to summons 

Reference: Minato vs. Tobi when he summoned the Kyuubi. Minato explicitly notes that there is a limit to the amount of time that he can use the summoning.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 10, 2013)

any preview , i have no ideea what will happen , except yin kyuubi goes to naruto... in the next chapters


----------



## ch1p (Aug 10, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Naruto explains that even though Sage Mode is effective against Obito he still needs more power. Kurama says to Naruto that he needs to combine Sage Mode with Bijuu Mode to stand a chance against Obito. But the problem is that Naruto can't use Sage Mode and Bijuu Mode simultaneously because he only has Kurama's Yang Chakra.
> 
> Minato says that Naruto is their only hope against Obito and tell Sasuke, Hiruzen and Tobirama to try hold back Obito. Minato then does some seals and explains that he will seal the Yin Kurama in Naruto. This will however kill Minato himself, even though he's Edo Tensei.



This is good. The sealing itself is either this chapter or the next.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2013)

I CAN'T WAIT until Obito is smashed and fails his mission or dies.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 11, 2013)

I predict BM Minato for next chapter, and kskshi is still sleeping in Kamui land. lol

oh, and Naruto's awesomeness as always.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2013)

If Tobirama uses Sage Mode, it's over for NF.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2013)

Klue said:


> If Tobirama uses Sage Mode, it's over for NF.



nope i always liked.... tobirama.... his the moust realist guy in the narutoverse , and i am a realist guy so its perfect....


----------



## takL (Aug 11, 2013)

wsj preview "to(/against) Naruto and co who find out the jutsus to counter obito..."


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2013)

takL said:


> wsj preview "to(/against) Naruto and co who find out the jutsus to counter obito..."



what ? i didnt understand a thing


----------



## Udontard4ever (Aug 11, 2013)

yeah, no, I thought he was referring about minato summoning bunta vs the fox., my mistake.
anyway kurama is indeed a special case, especially when he's beign summoned and controlled against his will


----------



## Rosi (Aug 11, 2013)

takL said:


> wsj preview "to(/against) Naruto and co who find out the jutsus to counter obito..."


Obito trolls yet again, it seems 



Predicting another boring cliffhanger.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 11, 2013)

takL said:


> wsj preview "to(/against) Naruto and co who find out the jutsus to counter obito..."



Seems that someone will help Naruto and friends to counter Obito by using some particular jutsus, those with natural energy I presume....

I wonder who is this one...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> Seems that someone will help Naruto and friends to counter Obito by using some particular jutsus, those with natural energy I presume....
> 
> I wonder who is this one...



are you sure ? cuz i didnt get a thing.....


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 11, 2013)

No, I'm not sure at 100% The preview is a little unclear to me too but I think the meaning is that, i guess so... dunno


----------



## auem (Aug 11, 2013)

i am betting Lee and Gai will come in to play....
also Tobirama for Ice sage mode....


----------



## Animaeon (Aug 11, 2013)

takL said:


> wsj preview "to(/against) Naruto and co who find out the jutsus to counter obito..."




Thank you!

Hate to ask this question, but does that mean Naruto and co. will get help or that someone will get in their way (=against)?


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 11, 2013)

takL said:


> wsj preview "to(/against) Naruto and co who find out the jutsus to counter obito..."



These previews don't ever sound like previews for the next chapter. Sound more like they were intended for previous chapter or a brief synopsis of the current chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 11, 2013)

That means more damage with jutsu's against obito  in the next chapter 



takL said:


> anyhoo from wsj
> naruto preview
> *"to Naruto and co who find out the  jutsu (/s) to counter obito..."*
> kishs oneliner
> "these days I often forget, nay, I mess up the names of things. what was the bamondo curry again?"-masashi


----------



## Maunten (Aug 11, 2013)

Niether minato nor tobirama teleport hashirama away from madara so that obito is destroyed. 

Kishi nerfs minato further.

Kishi nerfs contract seal further.

Obito gets another power.

Obito talks some more.

I go yeah...cool...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Chapter 643: The Power of a Sage

From the smoke, Obito pulls himself out of the crater that Naruto sent him into from his Rasengan. A bit of blood was dripping from his mouth as he looked at the young Sage user in confusion.

_I don't understand, my body should have been able to withstand that and my Chakra Weapons should have nullified it..._ Obito's Sharingan and Rinnegan narrow, looking at Naruto for any changes. _He's...entered that Sage Mode before?_

Sasuke glanced at Naruto. _Naruto can use Sage Mode too?_ An image of Kabuto in his own Sage Mode flashed in his mind proclaiming "_I am the closest to the Sage!_" before launching a Hakugeki blast.

The damage Obito had received was slow to heal but he turned to face Naruto anyway. "I suppose I'll have to really try to finish you off."

"Bring it freak!" Naruto yelled as he entered Kawazu Kumite stance. "Since I'm going to kick your ass and I'm not going to stop until you're down!"

Obito charged both Naruto and Tobirama and Naruto pushed the Second Hokage out of the way. He dodged Obito's chakra orbs and avoided the slash of Obito's Shakujo while dodging the orbs changing into lances and spears. Naruto ducked the next slash and launched his own kick which Obito dodged...but a heavy blow smashed into his cheek a sent blood flying out. Obito flew back and righted himself only to see two of Naruto's clones diving at him with Cho Odama Rasengans in hand. He immediately formed a shield with his orbs but the giant Senjutsu Rasengans smashed through and sent him crashing through the cliff face on the other side of the battlefield and completely obliterated the mountain behind it. 

Tobirama smirked. "Really impressive Naruto. Even Hashirama never created a style specifically catered to use Natural Energy in it."

"Can you use Sage Mode too, Second Hokage-san?!" Naruto asked as Obito burst out of the rubble, launching one of the orbs at both of them. Immediately Tobirama touched Naruto and both used Hiraishin to avoid the attack, appearing right where Obito was as Naruto created two more clones.

"Yes, though mine will take a bit of time to enter, I'm not as proficient in it as my brother or you," Tobirama said as Naruto nodded, Obito snarling.

"I'm going to end this quick!" he yelled, charging Naruto and Tobirama, the later using Hiraishin to appear at his brothers side and launch a massive Suiton Dragon right at Madara's Perfect Susano'o. Madara's Perfect Susano'o slid back from the impact and the Uchiha's eyes narrowed.

"Brother, we can't let you go down memory lane for a while, both of us will finish Madara off," Tobirama said, slowly entering Sage Mode as well. 

"Agreed," Hashirama said as both brother Hokages began pooling their attacks.

Naruto and his clones were in a fierce battle with Obito, the Sage was using Kawazu Kumite to avoid each and every attack before smashing Obito back with his own. Even when Obito dodged, due to his inability to see Natural Energy the 'ghost punches' hit as two Clones appeared at Obito's back after he was sent flying.

"Kawazu Tataki (Frog Strike)!" both yelled as they sent several waves of Natural energy into Obito's body and sent him flying into the air. He coughed out blood as Naruto himself appeared right above him, Futon: Cho Odama Rasenshuriken over his head. "YOU'RE GOING DOWN!"

Obito's orbs managed to form a sphere just as the Cho Odama Rasenshuriken smashed into him and sent him crashing into the ground as a wind sphere the size of Hashirama's Shinsusenju appeared with Obito right in the middle of it. Naruto landed, his clones puffing away, having used most of his Senjutsu chakra for that last attack.

_Kurama, I'm going to need to summon and fuse with Fukasaku! Will you let me do that?!_

*Fine! Just don't make it a regular thing Naruto! I'll be ready for another Biju Mode duration in the next five minutes!*

_Got it!_ Naruto replied as he summoned Fukasaku right onto his shoulder. "Kurama's letting me do this Fukasaku-sensei!"

"Huh?! Alright boy! Time to fuse!" with that Fukasaku initiated the Amphibian Technique...and Naruto's Senjutsu chakra stabilized.

Obito slowly levitated out of the crater, his chakra cloak was in tatters as blood leaked down his cheeks, his entire body covered in scratches and slashes. He gritted his teeth.

Minato, at the same time glanced back...seeing the Yin Half of Kurama. "W-What were you saying?"

To be continued...


----------



## Trojan (Aug 11, 2013)

I think the chapter will start with the black kurama and minato, not obito!


----------



## fromashesrise (Aug 11, 2013)

Chapter 642: Opening!!


Hashirama: Damn so that's the trick huh? No wonder why Madara is playing games with me... he knows I could use sage mode to take down that guy.

Obito rises up from the rubble

Obitio: It's going to take a bit more than that to take me down, but I'm impressed at your resourcefulness, Naruto.

Naruto: I'm glad you're impressed, because I'm gonna knock your teeth out!

Hashirama jumps off his wood monster making an earth seal

Hashirama: Sage art! Splintering explosion

the monster explodes into little wooden daggers and Madara turns his Susanoo into a shield, blocking the shrapnel

Madara: Damn you.

Hashirama is running to Obito but Madara jumps in front.  

Madara: Didn't think I'd see the day when you'd flee from battle Hashirama

Hashirama: I learned it from you after you ran away from the village!

Hashirama makes an earth seal again.

Hashirama: Sage art! Vine-sword!

A giant rooted vine with a sword comes up from the ground and stabs through Madara. Madara cracks and becomes statuesque like edos always do when they get critically hit

Susanoo sword stabs Hashirama from behind, it's revealed that Hashirama only attacked a wood clone

Hashirama (turning into a cracked statue): a wood clone?!

Madara: Ironic isn't it. This scene unfolded in the exact opposite way all those years ago, but after that fight when you thought you finished me off for good, I came into possession of your DNA. Truth be told, I couldn't do *this* until the kid who brought me back gave me even more of your cells though!

Hashirama: Who would have thought, that everything I've strived for would be used against me and my village like this (tear trickles down, flashback to the end of the valley of the end fight where Hashirama declares he'd do anything for the village).

Shikamaru: NOW!

A bunch of ninja jump at Madara, who creates more clones and the clones create a fireball and kill all the attacking ninja

Madara: idiots...

Hashirama, frozen like a statue with the sword going through him: No, Madara... they... knew what they were doing...

Pan to Obito who dashes towards the kages and naruto and sasuke about to strike...

Hashirama: SAGE ART! BURROWING WOOD DRAGONS

two wood dragons burrow out of the ground and bite Obito in the shoulder and leg, pinning him to the ground.

Obito: Shit!

Madara: What?!

Madara turns off his Susanoo and runs to save Obito who is being charged at by Naruto in sage mode with a rasengan.

Shikamaru: NOW!

Shikamaru trips Madara with a shadow string. Madara flips over shocked, as Dauri jumps with his sword and decapitates him before he can move.

flashback to when Madara trapped Hashirama a few moments ago.

Shikamaru: F-first Hokage... my name is Shikamaru Nara. we're talking to you through Ino's jutsu...Is there anything we can do in this situation?

Hashirama: No. Please stay back, I don't want to see you getting caught up in this.

Mist Ninja: Sir, with all due respect, we're here to give our lives to win this war... for all the villages

Hashirama: Incredible.. I'm touched... but there will be no way to stop Madara unless some of you are willing to sacrifice yourselves to create a diversion.

Rock ninja: We'll do that. We trust you.

Leaf ninja: If anyone can win this, it's you Hashirama dono!

Hashirama: Shikamaru, was it? After these brave men flank Madara, I will create another diversion by gathering what little strength I have to attack the juubi guy. Madara will no doubt run to help him.

Shikamaru: And that's the opening we need to finally take him down. You heard that? GO!

Madara starts falling apart

Madara head: I... can't... move

Obito uses his staff to cut through the dragons as Naruto charges with the rasengan

Hashirama jumps into the fray 100% regenerated

Obito blocks the rasengan with a shield made up of his dark matter 

Minato: No! Naruto!

Obito: Looks like your chance for an opening didn't pay off. Time to die.

Spikes come out of Obito's shield, but they don't impale Naruto, they impale Tobirama who switched places with Naruto, killing Tobirama

-end-


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2013)

Darui lands the big blow on Madara? 


Everything else was pretty epic though.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chapter 643: The Power of a Sage
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Finish this shit.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Aug 12, 2013)

Obito does something other than stand there acting like a tank...seriously, he really hasn't even tried to legitimately attack since his transform, I would love to see him get all taijutsu up in this bitch.


----------



## DHxCohaco (Aug 12, 2013)

_naruto chapter 643: mind and body 
_text: naruto an tobirama finally discovered obito's weakness, will they be able to defeat him ? 
*naruto: *EAT THIS AND NEVER OPEN THAT STUPID MOUTH OF YOURS AGAIN !!!!!!!
*tobirama:* not bad, naruto 
*tobirama teleports back to minato and sasuke* 
*tobirama:* you must be proud of your son fourth, it seems that he surpassed you 
*minato*: ...... 
*tobirama:* fourth ? 
*minato:* so you're kyuubi's other half 
*dark kyuubi:* there's no time for chatting so shut up and listen carefully, i let you acess my own chakra on purpose 
*minato:* but why ? 
*dark kyuubi*: i said shut up and listen .... well you must know that when you're accessing my chakra i start draining your own chakra, but since your an edo and you have unlimited chakra you didn't feel that, don't get it wrong, your chakra is weak and disgusting and i have no interest in it but i need it to restore my full power, the other half in naruto already restored his full power and i should do the same, and then you must transfer me to naruto 
*minato:* i see, so you're willing to cooperate 
*dark kyuubi:* it's not like i want to help you weaklings or anything but i'm forced to do this because the juubi is maturing quickly inside that human an soon he'll reach his final form and once that happen no one among us will be able to stop him, only the sage himself could fight the juubi, not even his sons could put a scratch on it 
and any of the sage sons is more powerfull than all of the ninjas in this battlefield combined including incomplete juubi's jinchuriki 
*minato:* that's terrifying 
*dark kyuubi:* then shut up and let me concentrate on retoring my strength
*minato:* but of what you said about juubis strength is true, then how could naruto, even with a 200/100 power kyuubi defeat him ? 
*dark kyuubi:* dumbass, naruto already has other bijuus chakras inside him, combined with my strength and sage mode he'll be on level comparable to the sage's 
*minato:* i see ... 
*obito gets out of the smoke fully restored* 
*now obito's second horn is complete, he has a different look and he's smiling* 
*sasuke*: so he evolved again 
*sage mode naruto*: thi ..... this is madness 
*tobirama:* what's wrong naruto ? 
*naruto*: his ... his chakra ... it's in a whole new level .... he's so powerful that he could wreck this whole continent with ease 
*tobirama:* and how could you tell ?  
*naruto:* by comparing his chakra reserves to kurama's ... i mean the kyuubi .... he's thousands of times stronger ....
*obito:* HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA ... you lowlifes do you think that you have a chance against le ... i .... I WILL MASSACRE YOU AND EVERY OTHER NINJA IN THIS PLANET .... THEN I WILL RULE THE WORLD AS THE NEW GOD HAHAHAHAHAH .... I'M UNBEATABLE .... I-I-I I AM GOD 
a shadow attack obito from behind obito dodges 
*sasuke:* the third ? 
* hiruzen became much taller ( around 2.3 m tall ) and much more buffed, he has a monkey tail and he looks like SSJ4 goku minus the long hair, his head protector is gone and he has some markings in his face that are a little bit similar to sage mode jiraya * 
*tobirama:* this is the third's sage form ... it took you so long hiruzen 
*hiruzen:* i think that you should start gathering natural energy torbirama sensei 
*minato:* second , third i have a plan, i'll teleport with naruto and sasuke-kun  
sasuke: i'm staying 
*minato:* but y- 
*naruto:* then don't die, sasuke 
*sasuke ( smiles ):* i won't 
naruto let's go dad 
*minato and naruto teleports away* 
-scene switch to madara and hashirama- 
*hashirama is about to enter sage mode* 
*madara to himself:* yes, that's what i just wanted, that stupid obito it looks that his mind fell before his body, no wonder, afterall he's ana amateur to the sharingan and he isn't the rinnengan's original user, soon his body will fall as well, in order to control the juubi you need a strong body to conatin it and an even stronger mind to control it, thanks to my mastery of the EMS and my rinnegan i already have a strong enough mind, and now i have hashirama cells, i just need to watch hashi enter sage mode again an i'll be able to discover the secret of sage mode mastery and when i do that i'll combine sage mode and hashirama cells to obtain the perfect body, and then i will wait for the juubi to bust out of obito's body, use obito's weak body to revive me then become the juubis jinchuriki, that's my trump card 
side text: obito lose control and madara unveil his trump card, what will happen next ? 
*end of chapter
*


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2013)

not a bad prediction.....


----------



## Mateush (Aug 12, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I think the chapter will start with the black kurama and minato, not obito!



Seems plausible. Finally RS and Kurama flashback incoming?


----------



## takL (Aug 12, 2013)

takL said:


> wsj preview "to(/against) Naruto and co who find out _the jutsus_ to counter obito..."



correction.
"to(/against) Naruto and co who are figuring out _a way(/ways)_ to counter obito...!?"

plus i checked my copy of wsj and it was actually on the last page of the chap, not from the next issue info section which had no naruto preview this time.



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> what ? i didnt understand a thing



i try to paraphrase. "when naruto and co are figuring out how to counter Obito, something/someone comes up to them. what is it?"


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 12, 2013)

If only senjutsu can works against Obito, this someone must be another one who is able to use the senjutsu....


----------



## takL (Aug 12, 2013)

or just the dark kulama helping them with his chakra.


----------



## Nic (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah sounds like the yin kurama is going to communicate to Naruto possibly.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2013)

takL said:


> correction.
> "to(/against) Naruto and co who are figuring out _a way(/ways)_ to counter obito...!?"
> 
> plus i checked my copy of wsj and it was actually on the last page of the chap, not from the next issue info section which had no naruto preview this time.
> ...



its my favorite character kurama  . soon the OP of Kurama will make people bandwagon and i will bash them.....


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 12, 2013)

Obito does stuff.


----------



## Klue (Aug 12, 2013)

Nic said:


> yeah sounds like the yin kurama is going to communicate to Naruto possibly.



Lol, obviously.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2013)

Obito gets slapped around for a bit until one of those  orbs starts doing something else.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 12, 2013)

yin kurama ftw !!!!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 12, 2013)

I will be damn surprised if Obito doesn't go after Madara sometime soon. Especially after he was near forced into suicude..

He already has obvious bad blood with him to begin with, and now we learn that he can destroy an Edo body?


----------



## Nic (Aug 12, 2013)

won't happen, Obito is in full PIS mode right now.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 12, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I will be damn surprised if Obito doesn't go after Madara sometime soon. Especially after he was near forced into suicude..
> 
> He already has obvious bad blood with him to begin with, and now we learn that he can destroy an Edo body?



If he decides to go it will be after Madara gets his helping of Hashi and then  Obito won't stand a chance.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 13, 2013)

Yin Kurama makes me remember how badass the original was


----------



## Nic (Aug 13, 2013)

btw if it's like last year, the chapter will be released sat night going into sunday morning. 



anyways for the fifth time now, i predict the kages finally make their entrance.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Yin Kurama makes me remember how badass the original was



Though he still is badass, right? 

Anyway, I'm actually surprised that there are maaany people who didn't understand Kurama from the start. Heavy ego.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 13, 2013)

Well I predict:
+Kakahsi emerges from Kamuiland,and is shocked to see Obito in this state
+The five Gokages arrive


----------



## Rosi (Aug 13, 2013)

To think that chapter 597 came out around this time just a year ago  These were the funny times.


Anyway, for the chapter. Obito will probably pull out some new haxx, and Naruto and Yin Kurama will finally communicate.
And I hope the Gokages never arrive. Only Oro


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 13, 2013)

I really don't see the point of Gokages, why the fuck are they even alive? :I Is there anyone that even likes them, besides Gaara of course?


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 13, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I really don't see the point of Gokages, why the fuck are they even alive? :I Is there anyone that even likes them, besides Gaara of course?


They're gonna get solo'd real hard when they reach the battlefield again. They couldn't stand up to Madara, and they've got no hope to stand up to Obito.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 13, 2013)

Rosi said:


> And I hope the Gokages never arrive.


I kinda agree with this!, but I think they will arrive at the end of the volume or a little sooner
than that!


----------



## Trojan (Aug 13, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> They're gonna get solo'd real hard when they reach the battlefield again. They couldn't stand up to Madara, and they've got no hope to stand up to Obito.



Maybe Naruto will give them some of his chakra in BM, and then they'll help Hashi against madara!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 13, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Though he still is badass, right?
> 
> *Anyway, I'm actually surprised that there are maaany people who didn't understand Kurama from the start. Heavy ego*.



Moust people here like villains , or evil characters..... kurama was evil and badass , now his good and badass ( the transition from evil to good took alot of time yet they think it was 1 chapter )

People can't deal with the fact that his good..... and they miss the part when kurama was talking shit to naruto....

PRIDE > Everything

NF works like that


----------



## BeBreezy (Aug 13, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Yin Kurama makes me remember how badass the original was


Yang Kuramam was bound to be a fad


Because of one of the manga's themes of increasing generational success, I would rather have the Gokage there than the ancestral kages. Though the ancestral kages are more interesting to watch, it makes more sense for the Gokage to be present in this battle against Obito. I hope they die off soon.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 13, 2013)

Not really a prediction, but I just hope that Obito will get a bit more serious after being hit.

Of course he can't just nuke the area but a few attacks to put some pressure on the good guys would already be something.


Oh, and removing that mark on his back. Having the power of "the ancestor of all shinobi" could surely do that, right? Otherwise it's going to be a handicap for the rest of the fight.


----------



## Klue (Aug 13, 2013)

Nic said:


> won't happen, Obito is in full PIS mode right now.



At least he is making fine use of his four-plus element Rinnegan ability.


----------



## ErenKyojin (Aug 13, 2013)

*This one's mine prediction* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*
( )* : Actions
*[ ]* : _Thoughts_
*SFX : Sound EffectsMANGA 643 : DARK AND LIGHT​*

*MINATO :* *(* sweating *) [*_ Even Jiraiya Sensei's Senjutsu...?! _*]*
*???? :* *That was quite the touching speech your son just gave there.... Minato.*
*MINATO :* *(* shocked *) ?!!
[*_
*D-KURAMA :* Enough to move even this half of me.
*MINATO :* This Shadow is..?!!_
*(* A silhouette of the Kyuubi is shown *)*
*MINATO :* *(* turns half way *)*_ ?!!
*D-KURAMA :* Grrrr.._* (* smirks *)
(* Minato turns completely to D-Kurama *)*_
*MINATO :* Kyuubi?
*D-KURAMA :* You were intelligent enough to seal my Yang part into your son. But..
*MINATO :*_* (* questioned* )*_ .....
_*]
SFX : FUUUU!!!
(* Dust is rushing away from the rubble *)*
*TOBIRAMA :* *Good observation, kid.*
*SM NARUTO :* *......
(* Others observing... *)*
*SHINOBIS :* *What happened?*
*SHINOBI 1 :* *At one moment, that man was hovering....*
*SHINOBI 2 :* *And then...*
*HYUUGA SHINOBI :* *Naruto just blew him on the ground.....*
*HINATA :* *(* byakugan active *) ...with his Rasengan!*
*SAKURA :* *(* holding a hand seal *) Naruto managed to attack him? But Sasuke's black flames were turned useless.*
*HINATA :* *[*_ That chakra was similar to..._ *] .....
( *A flashing image of Sage mode Naruto during his battle with Pain is shown *)*
*SAKURA :* *(* staring at Hinata* ) What happened, Hinata?*
*SHIKAMARU :* *(* reading Hinata's face *) ...?*
*HINATA :* *Naruto's Sage chakra damaged the mask man.*
*SHIKAMARU :* *?!! [*_ Sage mode? Does that mean only Naruto and..._* ] (* looks at battling Hashirama* ) [*_ ...First Hokage are the capable ones to defeat the Juubi's Jinchuuriki? .... That explains why Edo Tensei Madara is pushing back the First. But.._* ] (* focus on Madara's face *) [*_ ..why is he still so calm? He is too dangerous even.... than the Juubi's Jinchuuriki. _*] (* focus on Obito's face *) [*_ He is intelligent enough to plan his resurrection.... Then what tickles is... why he planned his resuurection? Why he didn't resurrect himself as mortal? ...why he allowed the mask man to Juubi's Jinchuuriki? ...Why is he not bothered by .... Damn it there are so many weak knots!! He must be still planning something. He blocked First Hokage that means he knew First's Sage mode can harm the Juubi's Jinchuuriki. Instead of their battle.... _*] (* looks at Naruto and Obito *) [*_ ..I must focus on this Madara guy. He's up to something really bad and is related to that Jinchuuriki. And that will be the moment..._* ] ?!!
SFX : SLAM!!!!
(* Madara throws Hashirama's wood dragon into the crowd of shinobis *)*
*MADARA :* *(* smirks *) Your age coming in your way?!! [*_ That brat found the weakness of a Sage. The moment to use it is close. _*]
SFX : TAP!!*
*MADARA :** ?!!*
*HASHIRAMA :* *(* lands on Madara's Susano'o shoulder *) Is that the reason why you're stopping me?!! Mokuton!!!
(* Wood branches is shown covering Susano'o's face from all sides *)
(* Dust clears around Obito *)
(* Obito is shown on knees *)
(* His back is spirally deformed *)*
*SM NARUTO :* *(* angry face staring at grounded Obito while landing *)
SFX : DRIP DRIP
(* Blood drips from his mouth on the ground as he is in a shock *)
SFX : SWOOOSH!!
(* Obito's wound is shown healed with a release of steam like gas *)*
*SM NARUTO :** ?!!*
*OBITO :* *Thuuuuu. (* spits out blood *) (* smirks *) Not a good shot. (* gets up and looks up *)
SFX : ZOOOP!!
(* Vanishes from mid air *)*
*MINATO :* *[*_ I guess I can't do it in this state._* ] (* focus on his dismantled arm *)
SFX : ZOOOP!!
(* appears near Minato and Sasuke *)*
*MINATO :** You got a good hang of the Senjutsu. Better than Jiraiya Sensei. (* smiles *)*
*SASUKE :* *[*_ What is with those eyes? _*]*
*SM NARUTO :* *(* turns to Tobirama *) Old man...*
*TOBIRAMA :* *Yeah, I also observed it. Atleast give me some respect kid. I'm a Hokage.*
*SASUKE/MINATO :** .....*
*SM NARUTO :* *Dad undo your chakra mode and connect me with your chakra.*
*MINATO :* *?!!
[*_
*D-KURAMA :* It's time.
_*]
(* Minato undo the KCM *)
SFX : SLAM
(* Naruto slams palm of his hand on Minato's back *)
SFX : ZUUUU..*
*MINATO :* *?!!*
*SASUKE :* *?!!*
*TOBIRAMA :* *.....
(* Naruto's sage markings around his eyes fades a little and then becomes solid again *)*
*TOBIRAMA :* *As thought..
SFX : CLUTCH.. CLUTCH..
(* Minato closes his right fist and opens repeatedly *)
(* Minato's right arm is completely regenerated *)*
*TOBIRAMA :* *That man can only be harmed by a senjutsu user and can be healed by senjutsu. Your son observed his wounds getting healed by gathering nature energy at that spot. This kid provided you accurate amount of nature energy to increase the regeneration process.*
*OBITO :* *[*_ He saw through that also? _*]*
*SM NARUTO :* *Dad use your Rasen chourin- jutsu to buy me some time. I can't maintain sage mode for long. I need to tank myself without moving an inch.*
*MINATO :* *Hmm. That's not needed for now.*
*SM NARUTO :* *What do you mean dad?*
*MINATO :* *I was looking for a chance to give you a present. But the time was not reliable, looking at the circumstances we were facing before. With this present, you might be able to do it. You're the only one who can stop Obito now.... What I can do now is to believe in you.*
*SM NARUTO :* *Present?
(* Minato makes handseals *)*
*TOBIRAMA :* *[*_ Hmm? Uzumaki technique? _*]*
*MINATO :* *....
(* remembers *)
[*_
*MINATO :* What do you mean?
*D-KURAMA :* To protect your son and to make him stronger, you sealed my Yang part into him. And Yin into yourself since I could've taken over his little body easily unlike Kushina.
*MINATO :* ..... _*(* remembers *)* 
_*[*
*MINATO :* _*(* blood dripping from his mouth and chest *)*_ I'll seal the other half in Naruto.
*]*
*D-KURAMA :* But now, your son needs the sage's chakra to defeat that Juubi's Jinchuuriki. Even my other half must be spoon feeding his chakra to your brat.
*MINATO :* ?!!
*D-KURAMA :* That brat cannot suck up sage chakra while moving.
*MINATO :* What do you mean? _*(* shocking face *)*_ No. This is not the correct time.
*D-KURAMA :* I can help your kid. I'm free of hate that I used to hold in my complete form. Your brat has nullified that hate from my other half.
*MINATO :* ....._* (* silence *)*_ ...I can't use the handseals in this state_* (* focus on his dismantled arm *)
]
(* Tobirama grabs Naruto from back *)*
*SM NARUTO :* *?!! Old man, what're you doing?*
*OBITO :* *?!!*
*SASUKE :* *?!!
(* Minato, after completing the hand seals, slams his hand on Naruto's belly *)
[
(* The liquid under their feet starts boiling *)*_
*KURAMA :* This is?!
*NARUTO :* What happ-_*
(* falls on knees holding his stomach *)
]*
*NARUTO :** Aaaaaaaa!!!! (* goes berserk *)
(* Sage chakra gets absorbed into the seal *)
(* Tries to release himself from Tobirama *)*
*SASUKE :** ?!!
(* Minato's body starts dismantling from back to his hand, placed on Naruto's belly *)*
*MINATO :* *Win this war.....Naruto. (* fades away with a smile *)*
*TOBIRAMA :* *Hey Uchiha, hold him with Susano'o.
(* Tobirama releases Naruto *)
(* Naruto falls on knees *)
(* Sasuke activates Susano'o and covers Naruto with his Susano'o hands *)*
*NARUTO :* *Arghhhh!!!!
SFX : BURST!!
(* Sasuke's Susano'o arm is blasted to smithereens *)
(* Naruto is panting on the ground *)
(* Sasuke is confused at Naruto's condition *)
(* After some time, Naruto calm down *)
(* A moment of silence *)
(* Hinata is shown stunned *)
(* Obito is shown a bit confused *)
(* Sasuke's leg is shown trembling standing near Naruto *)*
*SASUKE :* *Naruto?*
*NARUTO :* *....
(* looks at his hand and then closes his fist *)*
*NARUTO :* *Thank You... Dad
(* puts his hand on knee and stands up *)
(* sage markings appear around his eyes *)
(* wind gushing through *)*
*NARUTO :** Sasuke..Let's go.*
*SASUKE :* *...?
(* Sasuke's trembling stops *)*
*OBITO :* *.....*
*TOBIRAMA :* *You're the only one who can put a scratch on that guy.
( LAST PANEL )*
*NARUTO :* *(* smirks *) I can't stop him alone. (* tightens his fist *) We will.... (* looks confidently *) We'll win this war.
(* An orange chakra starts covering Naruto *)
(* Sasuke is cloaked in dark purple Susano'o *)
[
(* A huge silhouette of Kurama is shown at the back *)
(* Naruto standing at the front with his back at Kurama *)
SFX : SPLASH!!
(* Kurama slams his hand on the pool of liquid around them *)*_
*KURAMA :* Grrrr... Go, Naruto!!!!_*
(* growls loudly *)
]

( A dent approaching Tsuki no Me... )*​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2013)

*sending positive energy to universe for kakashi appearence*



Rosi said:


> To think that chapter 597 came out around this time just a year ago  These were the funny times.



I was thinking about it just a few minutes ago.  Yeah, last year was sooo much fun I'm missing it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2013)

Today I had a dream about Obito and the manga, just a dream but I will post it here in case it comes true.

Basically the dream had Obito meld into the ground and he became or was protected by a giant mask or face pouring from the ground, the mask launched massive attacks at everyone and no one could harm it.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 13, 2013)

Obito should use the gedo mazo phantom dragons and end this.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 13, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I really don't see the point of Gokages, why the fuck are they even alive? :I Is there anyone that even likes them, besides Gaara of course?



I am a fan of tsunade if that counts.

Anyway i guess next time we will see minato get it in gear because the yin kurama half slap him around with some hardcore speech. Then obito will say he needs to be careful of naruto's senjutsu and then forms his own chakra "shroud" being made of that black shit with 10 long "tails" made of that black stuff. He also uses the juubi's ability to get rid of pieces of it's body to knock off tobirama's FTG mark. All of that should make the battle harder so naruto and sasuke will have to get more serious.

Madara may say something else hinting towards being ready for obito though i do not know how hashirama will respond. Gokage are getting closer and talk about the situation and what they will do. Chapter ends with minato erasing doubt,guilt etc and preparing to try and help kill obito.


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder how permanent this form is of Obito's. It seems he's just being really cocky at the moment. The other half of Kurama should play some part in Madara's plan. I'm sure once he finds out that the other half of him is locked in Minato he will be able to flip the tables again. All the final villains will be flipping tables to see who will be the true FV.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 13, 2013)

If Minato never gets to show his new Jutsu I'll be so sad. 
Fuuuuuu Kishi.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2013)

The juubi in obito evolves to its final form


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 13, 2013)

takL said:


> or just the dark kulama helping them with his chakra.



So the preview says someone is helping the heroes... being the last page was yin kurama , then it must be him....

But maybe not chakra , maybe info ? only senjutsu hurts obito so his chakra will not help unless my theory of Bijuu Mode + Sage Mode combination happens


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 13, 2013)

BijuuModeSageMode Cloaks will make everyone a threat to Obitoast.

Gokage are there to assist Hashirama with off-paneling Madz along with the alliance.

And FINALLY...Lord Kurama is about to be as one again.


----------



## Klue (Aug 13, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> So the preview says someone is helping the heroes... being the last page was yin kurama , then it must be him....
> 
> But maybe not chakra , maybe info ? only senjutsu hurts obito so his chakra will not help unless *my theory* of Bijuu Mode + Sage Mode combination happens



Your theory?


----------



## Euraj (Aug 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Your theory?


Pretty sure that's the first time I've heard of it.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 13, 2013)

BM + SM OMG who is the genius who came up with this, he/she just opened my mind.

Prediction:

*Minato* and *Kurama 2* have some useless talk about* Naruto*
*Kurama* and *Kurama 2* talk about merging and that it would take some time
*Obito* uses his brain for first time and attacks *Tobirama*, *Minato *and *Naruto* help him
*Juugo* comes close to* Sasuke*,* Sasuke* says something like "I need your help" and *Jugo* answers "I know, leave it to me"
*Naruto* uses FRS to save *Tobirama*, *Obito* deflects it somehow and says "It won't be that easy *Naruto*tards"
Chapter ends with* Sasuke* in a brand new *Drag Queen mode*, less gay than the first one but still too much, *Jugo* become a child and faints.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Aug 13, 2013)

Shattering said:


> BM + SM OMG who is the genius who came up with this, he/she just opened my mind.
> 
> Prediction:
> 
> *Minato* and *Kurama 2* have some useless talk about* Naruto*.



That takes up half the chapter...

The Gokage arrive in epic fasion
Juubito slowly rises from the Rasengan and notices the Gokage
Gokages give us some cheesy lines
We get one black panel
The smoke clears and the Gokage are back laying dead on the ground 

...Gaara is the only survivor..dude cant die twice lol plus hes one of my favs


----------



## Trojan (Aug 13, 2013)

Ƶero said:


> If Minato never gets to show his new Jutsu I'll be so sad.
> Fuuuuuu Kishi.



I think you will have to wait 4 or 5 more weeks.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 14, 2013)

Fuck Naruto has some pretty big power up coming as well as the Sauce.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 14, 2013)

Yin Kurama will say that Naruto and Sasuke must perform a ritual in order to become able to defeat Juubito.

Yin Kurama will tell Minato to seal him inside of Sasuke, and then Naruto and Sasuke must have some wild gay sex in the middle of the battlefield while the whole alliance watch with their hands in the air, genkidama style.

This way they will create a reaction that will allow both Kurama parts to fuse again, as well as the bijuu chakra that are with Naruto. Then after some big explosion, we will see the result: A NaruSasu fusion that is the real version of what Madara prototyped when he created Zetsu and kept making Hashi clones.

/fangirl on drugs


----------



## Tengu (Aug 14, 2013)

Hiruzen will solo Obito next chapter, will seal the Juubi inside his own body and become the final villain.


----------



## RBL (Aug 14, 2013)

next chapter: everyone got beaten, but rock lee, because his power of will is even stronger than his injuries.

ROCK LEE VS OBITO, NEXT CHAPTER


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 14, 2013)

sasuke steals yin chakra from minato......bazzzzziiiiiiingggg!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 14, 2013)

Klue said:


> Your theory?





Euraj said:


> Pretty sure that's the first time I've heard of it.



i dont know i predicted this when pain arc happen with dat foreshadow..... who knows how many dudes predicted this aswell.....


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 14, 2013)

Next chapter will end with the same cliffhanger: Minato talking to Yin Kurama. This will be repeated another two times, before it's forgotten by Kishimoto. Maybe it will be replaced with something else to hype Minato 4 times in a row, only for us to never see it. 

Longer term:

(1) Minato has a gift for Naruto. Distributes Yin Kurama between Naruto and Sasuke. Or even the whole Alliance. Chibi Jinchuriki everywhere.

(2) Senjutsu works against Juubito. Naruto uses Rasenshuriken only to discover that turning senjutsu chakra into wind chakra means it loses the power of natural energy and it's not going to work against Juubito.

(3) Yang Kurama and Yin Kurama hug. They both blush because Yin Kurama is female.

(4) Juugo, Karin and Suigetsu fuse with Sasuke and Sasuke becomes a Rikudo. Juugo will forever be ale to serve Sasuke like that. Karin will be with Sasuke forever and thinks it will be like marriage. Only Suigetsu can ever leave due to his ability to turn into water; he'll escape when Sasuke takes a leak.



Wendson said:


> Tobirama goes Sage Mode and uses the seventh gate.



Make it 8th gate. He's an Edo Tensei after all.



titantron91 said:


> Let's see.
> 
> insert last chapter's last scene
> 
> ...



That's suspiciously like Kishimoto's writing. Unlike the fans, he has a new favourite character each week.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 14, 2013)

I predict Phoenix Neji emerging from the rubble to come to the Alliance's aid, heralding the turn of the tide 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 14, 2013)

Nest chapter we see Konoha citizens chilling in the village.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 14, 2013)

Shattering said:


> BM + SM OMG who is the genius who came up with this, he/she just opened my mind.
> 
> Prediction:
> 
> ...



I will expect nothing less from Kishi other than this.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2013)

all i predict is:

1- obito trolling naruto or vice versa because that is how obito has been operating so far  you think he is done for but no 

2- sasuke getting CS2 and orochimaru 

3- minato going BM


----------



## Gabe (Aug 14, 2013)

we see obito uses something powerful after imagining rin again to counter sage mode. the W-O-R rises again to show it is more powerful them the W-O-F


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2013)

Will of Rin? Really?


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 14, 2013)

Minato finally realizes that he can't fap anymore. Panic ensues.

Obito disposes of an Edo, probably Minato. Naruto gets ticked off.
Obito insults the Uchihas. Describes in detail how he massacred the clan with Itachi. Sasuke joins Naruto in the pissed-off contest too.
Then Tsunade arrives, Obito kills her, and Sakura joins in.
And just for good measure, he insults all the minor clans too.


----------



## rajin (Aug 15, 2013)

i hope next week this happens if Tobirama knew the Rasengan he would be able to do it.
uchiha madara's fight anytime far better than that sparkle kid


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2013)

Sasuke has something on Minato.  He wants to ask him something I think.

mine




I know a lot of panels in 627 had Sasuke with a dotdotdot speech bubble, but his for Minato is intriguing as he has had little talk with him compared to the other Hokage.


----------



## Dil (Aug 15, 2013)

I predict Minato not taking anymore shit from Obito. He then transfers his other half of the Kyuubi chakra into a scroll, then hands it over to Tobirama telling him to take Naruto and everyone else to safety so Tobirama can safely transfer the Kyuubi chakra from the scroll to Naruto while Minato proceeds to fight Juubito one handed for the next volume by himself showcasing why he is the motherfucking Konoha's Yellow Flash


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 15, 2013)

Well atleast we know the chapter will have yin kurama in it , that its a given.... 

Thanks to takL preview !


----------



## KyuubiFan (Aug 15, 2013)

Trollbito gets trolled, then he performs counter-trolling.

The other half of Kurama gets some screentime.



Last page: Sage Madara


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Well atleast we know the chapter will have yin kurama in it , that its a given....
> 
> Thanks to takL preview !



where is the preview please ?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 15, 2013)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> where is the preview please ?



Yin Kurama FTW !!



takL said:


> correction.
> "to(/against) Naruto and co who are figuring out _a way(/ways)_ to counter obito...!?"
> 
> plus i checked my copy of wsj and it was actually on the last page of the chap, not from the next issue info section which had no naruto preview this time.
> ...


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Yin Kurama FTW !!



fuck yeah  Yin Kurama just as i want, thanks for the info


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm thinking Oro and co + the kages show up. Even up the playing field a bit. That way Naruto will have backup while he recieves the other half of Kurama.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Naruto TNJ'ed Kyuubi's YIN half without effort.

Such power.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 16, 2013)

OP chinese scans are out, wonder when Naruto's spoilers will be out...


----------



## Mateush (Aug 16, 2013)

^
Already? Thats good news!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> OP chinese scans are out, wonder when Naruto's spoilers will be out...


woah already? o.O


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

I guess this means we might be getting Naruto within the next few days.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 16, 2013)

Apparently a Chinese official leaked scans of both OP and Naruto, but Aohige decided to remove the OP scans and Naruto's weren't posted yet, and probably won't be posted for a while.

Aohige's post:


> Oh boy. Hopefully not an insider on the shuueisha side, and rather, a leak from the print house.
> Insider leak within shuueisha division office could end pretty ugly for international market wise.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Apparently a Chinese official leaked scans of both OP and Naruto, but Aohige decided to remove the OP scans and Naruto's weren't posted yet, and probably won't be posted for a while.
> 
> Aohige's post:


woah, i hope we can at least get a line or two of spoilers

but this is kinda bad


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm not anticipating anything that would interest me this chapter. 

*Next two or three chapters:
*
The Yin Kurama cliffhanger, and the hype YinK has gotten ever since we knew he was split in half, makes me think 90% of the chapter is going to be about him.

His two halves will probably "talk" or something. Naruto may have to work a little to impress YinK, but he will be won over very easily. 

Obito recovers and retaliates. Attacks Minato again because he realizes that's Naruto's weakness.

Minato is "killed" and his last gift to Naruto is transferred: Yin Kurama. 

Naruto lays the smackdown on Obito.

Extras:

Random panels of Sasuke, Tobirama, Sakura, and Hinata looking shocked throughout.

Probably two pages per chapter on some of these characters:
- Kakashi
- Hiruzen/Orochimaru/Hokages
- Madara/Hashirama. 


*Spoiler*: _about the leak_ 



I don't see how a publisher leak could end ugly for the international market. We get spoilers from people who just buy the magazine early. 

If there is a publisher leak, and we were getting spoilers from someone within the industry, it would be a problem, but we don't. There are just a few (at least) stores in Japan that put the mag. out early, or at least give the mag to certain customers early. 

Unless the Shuueisha throws such a tantrum they start delivering magazines on the day before the street date (which is impossible unless they want to significantly increase their shipping costs), it won't make a difference. Otherwise they can threaten to sue all stores that give it out early, which again, won't stop anyone. 

Maybe the Chinese market may have a problem but that's too big a market for Shuueisha to risk losing, so they won't touch it.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2013)

The Chinese don't care about as far as i understand


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm not anticipating anything that would interest me this chapter.
> 
> *Next two or three chapters:
> *
> ...


This is different. This is an OFFICIAL who leaked the scans, not someone who had brought the mag.

Aohige says it's likely to hurt "simulcast international releases Shuueisha is experimenting with".


Anyhow, expect the chapters at the usual time. This was just a freak accident.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

Usual time? You mean Wednesday? Usually we tend to get early chapters after a break.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> This is different. This is an OFFICIAL who leaked the scans, not someone who had brought the mag.
> 
> Aohige says it's likely to hurt "simulcast international releases Shuueisha is experimenting with".
> 
> ...


well we might get the spoilers though


----------



## auem (Aug 16, 2013)

Kaze said in AP forum that he has seen Naruto and Gintama scan too...so it is up to him if he will tell us....


----------



## tears (Aug 16, 2013)

where are ya kaze


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 16, 2013)

i cant post spoiler here but in the 2ch in the naruto thread you'll find some pics


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

?Sasuke? said:


> i cant post spoiler here but in the 2ch in the naruto thread you'll find some pics



WHAT

gief link


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

^ I lost the Naruto thread a long time ago. This won't do me any good.



Edward Newgate said:


> This is different. This is an OFFICIAL who leaked the scans, not someone who had brought the mag.
> 
> Aohige says it's likely to hurt "simulcast international releases Shuueisha is experimenting with".
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I was talking about though.

We don't normally get spoilers from official leaks so if someone gets busted over one, it won't affect our regular leaks. Meanwhile, if it was just kaze or ohana or one of those people who got busted, we'd have a problem, as everyone else may go into hiding. 

Anyway enough OT.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 16, 2013)

i'll post it under spoiler tag it's not the whole chapter

*Spoiler*: __ 





E-Hon 




i hope i don't get banned for this


----------



## gaiver (Aug 16, 2013)

hah, are they merging kyuubis?


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 16, 2013)

It doesn't matter what you do Kishi, fistbumps will never be the answer to everything. That honor still belongs to the number 42.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

ugh what is obito doing in that pic?


----------



## auem (Aug 16, 2013)

Perhaps Minato is transferring his portion o the chakra..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

More fist-bumps. I hope Obito replies with a few bitchslaps. Then he gets a gold star in my book. Not that it will make up for the shitstains.

Anyway, chakra transference assumed.

Is the entire chapter up?


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

i don't think so, just looks like yin kurama asked minato to talk to his other half.


----------



## tears (Aug 16, 2013)

wow that was fast, they gonna merged :amazed


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> More fist-bumps. I hope Obito replies with a few bitchslaps. Then he gets a gold star in my book. Not that it will make up for the shitstains.
> 
> Anyway, chakra transference assumed.
> 
> Is the entire chapter up?



i just found these pics i dunno if there are more 
cause Aohige found more pics for op but i only found three of them the rest were deleted


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

they are talking , i wonder what


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

About how YinK should be Naruto's new cheerleader, obviously.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

/\

the fist bump thing feels stupid


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

funny thing is they don't have time for a dramatic showdown so you know the yin kurama will be converted even quicker and in an even more corny fashion.


----------



## auem (Aug 16, 2013)

i think Nic is right..fist bump is just connecting two Kyubis...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

well yin kurama will be talking with his own half so its ok to be converted fast


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

YinK doesn't even need to be converted.

It gave Minato the kyuubi cloak already so chances are it's already "good" and eager for some human lovin.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

thats some really useless spoiler ~.~

what the fuck is obito doing


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

@ Sasuke (or anyone with 2ch access) - Did anyone see the full spoilers and is anyone talking about Madara? I need to know if I can go to bed or not.


----------



## auem (Aug 16, 2013)

all i know is Obito is going to show us another of SO6P's hax jutsu..


----------



## auem (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> @ Sasuke (or anyone with 2ch access) - Did anyone see the full spoilers and is anyone talking about Madara? I need to know if I can go to bed or not.



no..i have the 2 ch thread in my tab....


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

auem said:


> all i know is Obito is going to show us another of SO6P's hax jutsu..



another? he hasn't done shit so far, so it's about time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2013)

auem said:


> all i know is Obito is going to show us another of SO6P's hax jutsu..



Really?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

He might just throw more sticks around.

Hyuuga! We need a Hyuuga!


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

So... Two Kuramas talk, seems like Minato is preparing to transfer Yin Kurama to Naruto.. Obito does something haxx, is he trying to stop them?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 16, 2013)

little present for ya


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

oh shit, 

guess obito has regeneration from the juubi theory was correct.  mind you it was obvious anyways.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

Holyyyyshit.

So basically Obito makes barrier to trap Minato, Tobirama, Naruto and Sasuke, uses some fucking insane Juubi jutsu that WILL kill everyone. Ends with Naruto and Minato fistbumb to merge the Kuramas to save them?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

i need to know what mads is saying


----------



## tears (Aug 16, 2013)

damn it have to wait another week to see them merged


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 16, 2013)

>Kushina appeared again

Bisonyes.png


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

100% BM Naruto is going to be fucking INSANE to be able to counter Obito's crazy jutsus o______O


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

should be naruto's final powerup so yeah should be insane.  Hope kishi does a good job on the design. Wonder if he'll finally combine it with SM as well.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Madara seems to have revealed what he is trying to do, i wish i knew chinese :*


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> should be naruto's final powerup so yeah should be insane.



I don't think so, he needs to combine 100% Bijuu Mode and Sage Mode to match Obito, since only Senjutsu is effective against him.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I don't think so, he needs to combine 100% Bijuu Mode and Sage Mode to match Obito, since only Senjutsu is effective against him.



oh i know that which is why i assume he'll combine that final powerup with sm immediately.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Do you think he actually revealed what he is trying to do or is he just elaborating on what he said last week?

The pictures are LQ so I can't even use a snapshot translator on them...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 16, 2013)

I doubt Naruto will be at Obito's level with just 100% Kurama and sage mode. The Juubi still hasn't reached its perfect form yet. 

They'll probably be on par with one another until the next transformation.

Also, I too would like to know what Madara's saying.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> oh i know that which is why i assume he'll combine that final powerup with sm immediately.



Oh, I see. Yeah, it could happen. Maybe they're talking about how Naruto can't combine SM with BM because he only has Yang Kurama in this chapter? That would make sense, I think.

Bijuu Sage Mode in 644 would be the best thing ever.

Also, poor Sasuke... He'll look like an academy student when compared to Naruto after this... 



Menacing Eyes said:


> I doubt Naruto will be at Obito's level with just 100% Kurama and sage mode. The Juubi still hasn't reached its perfect form yet.
> 
> They'll probably be on par with one another until the next transformation.



Yeah, I think so. Bijuu Sage Mode Naruto will match current Obito. Obito then evolves one last time later on Naruto matches him again by activating the chakra from all the other Bijuus inside him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Most of the speech bubbles are for Hashirama... Madara barely says anything. Maybe Hashirama is trying to give him a new plan? 

Or maybe he's telling the fodder to focus on Obito or something.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Do you think he actually revealed what he is trying to do or is he just elaborating on what he said last week?
> 
> The pictures are LQ so I can't even use a snapshot translator on them...


well it feels like he said something important at least

maybe he is teasing Hashirama


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope we get this translated soon... Really interested about Madara and Kurama dialogue.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Yea he definitely said something important. It just seems too simple.

He probably said something like, "I need more of you to stop Obito." Which leads Hashirama to rant for a while trying to figure out whose side he is on.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea he definitely said something important. It just seems too simple.
> 
> He probably said something like, "I need more of you to stop Obito." Which leads Hashirama to rant for a while trying to figure out whose side he is on.


and he has the mads face on

like "imma touch your wood"


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

everyone seems to be shitting bricks in this chapter. lol


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

is Obito actually evolving this chapter which explains the double barriers.  He's putting himself into his cocoon. lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

i hate when this happens...now we will have to wait two weeks


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> is Obito actually evolving this chapter which explains the double barriers.  He's putting himself into his cocoon. lol



Looks to me like he trapped the heroes in the barrier. He's using that Mokuton Bijudama thingy to bomb the shit out of everything within the barrier and shields himself with Onmyoton.

I guess we can throw all hopes of Sasuke ever catching up with Naruto after this


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Looks to me like he trapped the heroes in the barrier. He's using that Mokuton Bijudama thingy to bomb the shit out of everything within the barrier and shields himself with Onmyoton.
> 
> I guess we can throw all hopes of Sasuke ever catching up with Naruto after this



oh that makes sense.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> and he has the mads face on
> 
> like "imma touch your wood"



Well Madara looks very excited.

And Hashirama has his "WTF Madara, get away from me." face.


----------



## Jad (Aug 16, 2013)

OMFG! Obito might fail! I WON'T SEE THAT HAPPENING! No casualties? That will surprise me!

...

...
...


...


----------



## Hiraishingiri1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Where is poor Hiruzen?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Only fodder are trapped in the barrier, Jad. It's okay.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Hiraishingiri1 said:


> Where is poor Hiruzen?



i'm starting to think he might have really bitten the dust already.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Looks to me like he trapped the heroes in the barrier. He's using that Mokuton Bijudama thingy to bomb the shit out of everything within the barrier and shields himself with Onmyoton.
> 
> I guess we can throw all hopes of Sasuke ever catching up with Naruto after this


you are jumping it 

everybody was expecting Naruto to get full kurama, he needs to become a complete jinchuuriki. Sasuke has yet to even show what he got, and we know that perfect susanoo is on the way.

All in all, the fact that Naruto is getting the other half before Sasuke pull perfect susanoo seems to point out what i have been saying for a while here: PS is supposed to be compared to a full bijuu, ie, full kurama.

I wonder how long they will take until Naruto do it like Hachibi does and Sasuke can make him wear the PS armor.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll die of laughter if Hiruzen really is dead already 


Jeαnne said:


> you are jumping it
> 
> everybody was expecting Naruto to get full kurama, he needs to become a complete jinchuuriki. Sasuke has yet to even show what he got, and we know that perfect susanoo is on the way.
> 
> All in all, the fact that Naruto is getting the other half before Sasuke pull perfect susanoo seems to point out what i have been saying for a while here: PS is supposed to be compared to a full bijuu, ie, full kurama.


Hope you're right, but he'll need a lot more than just PS if Naruto is going to pull out Bijuu Sage Mode as well.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 16, 2013)

Hiraishingiri1 said:


> Where is poor Hiruzen?



he's in retirement...


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

this whole i will show you true pain scene and naruto bout to get a new design, is such a copy off from the Pain scene in konoha.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I'll die of laughter if Hiruzen really is dead already
> 
> Hope you're right, but he'll need a lot more than just PS if Naruto is going to pull out Bijuu Sage Mode as well.


yeah, thats why he will probably be getting CS2 or Ryuchidou too

after all we must see what Orochimaru's and Kabuto's plans were about all along 





Hiruzen will come around when Orochimaru arrives, Kishi has too many characters to deal at once right now


----------



## Hiraishingiri1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> i'm starting to think he might have really bitten the dust already.



I'm starting to think the same. But it doesn't make sense. Unless the Tobirama who did the Multiplicating Explosive Tags was a kage bushin.

I hope in 644 Tobirama will use eighth gate to help Naruto


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, thats why he will probably be getting CS2 or Ryuchidou too
> 
> after all we must see what Orochimaru's and Kabuto's plans were about all along



I think Rinnegan or Sharinnegan is MUCH more likely than Sage Mode for him. I think Kishi took CS2 away from him because he came up with the whole younger son vs. elder son, eyes vs. body thing. And Sage Mode is obviously younger son's power.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Ugh I hope we don't see more Curse Seal crap. Sasuke is supposed to be past the Orochimaru's-toy stage. He's supposed to actually be his own character now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I think Rinnegan or Sharinnegan is MUCH more likely than Sage Mode for him. I think Kishi took CS2 away from him because he came up with the whole younger son vs. elder son, eyes vs. body thing. And Sage Mode is obviously younger son's power.


well, everything comes down to what the elder brother had, we dont know yet.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

this stuff is gonna turn out like akira almost lol ,.....blobs and explosions everywhere.... plus whats with the raws ?? that was a surprise and a half


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

Yep. Either way Sasuke needs to hurry the fuck up, Naruto will be like two tiers above him in the following chapters.


----------



## Hiraishingiri1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think Sasuke will get the rinnegan somehow......or I don't see how he can keep up with Naruto. He already has got some Uzumaki DNA by Karin. I don't know if Tobi or Hashi could give him some DNA because they are Edo, but if they can he could get Senju Dna from them.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 16, 2013)

Bro fist to victory !!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Hiraishingiri1 said:


> I think Sasuke will get the rinnegan somehow......or I don't see how he can keep up with Naruto. He already has got some Uzumaki DNA by Karin. I don't know if Tobi or Hashi could give him some DNA because they are Edo, but if they can he could get Senju Dna from them.



You know this is why Karin, whose blood he drank (terrible science aside), conveniently and randomly became an Uzumaki.

Kishi made Uzumaki/Senju interchangeable, so Sasuke already has Senju DNA.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ugh I hope we don't see more Curse Seal crap. Sasuke is supposed to be past the Orochimaru's-toy stage. He's supposed to actually be his own character now.



well, it depends on how you look at it. If we follow the parallels, Sasuke is supposed to have something coming from Orochimaru...and the fact that he actually got his snake summons back seems to be pointing this out more than ever.

If it was before Oro's return, i would say: Sasuke is a hawk and Oro is no more, but now?

Its a clear math for me, Oro and Kabuto were after Sasuke, and we didnt see what they would achieve, if Oro decided to watch Sasuke instead of stealing his body, what is the only way to see what he and Kabuto planned to achieve all along after they got Sasuke?


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

The raws are about.... just seen them


----------



## Xin (Aug 16, 2013)

Obito is transforming into an egg?


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Xin said:


> Obito is transforming into an egg?



it looks like he's shielding himself....2 times over....


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

Xin said:


> Obito is transforming into an egg?



I think he's just shielding himself from the Bijuudamas that he's about to launch.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Xin said:


> Obito is transforming into an egg?


Obito keeps making me think of pokemon for some reason


----------



## Xin (Aug 16, 2013)

Ah yeah, now that you mention it.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> You know this is why Karin, whose blood he drank (terrible science aside), conveniently and randomly became an Uzumaki.
> 
> Kishi made Uzumaki/Senju interchangeable, so Sasuke already has Senju DNA.



yeah i fully expect him to have a near death moment coming up and waking the rin'negan.


----------



## Xin (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Obito keeps making me think of pokemon for some reason



Yeah. 

But I with he would use some more interesting attacks sometimes. 

Always these black orbs... they are boring...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well, it depends on how you look at it. If we follow the parallels, Sasuke is supposed to have something coming from Orochimaru...and the fact that he actually got his snake summons back seems to be pointing this out more than ever.
> 
> If it was before Oro's return, i would say: Sasuke is a hawk and Oro is no more, but now?
> 
> Its a clear math for me, Oro and Kabuto were after Sasuke, and we didnt see what they would achieve, if Oro decided to watch Sasuke instead of stealing his body, what is the only way to see what he and Kabuto planned to achieve all along after they got Sasuke?



It's definitely character regression no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

damn, i will go sleep. I must delay the wait for the next chapter a little more


----------



## Xin (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> damn, i will go sleep. I must delay the wait for the next chapter a little more



Good night Jeanne.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> damn, i will go sleep. I must delay the wait for the next chapter a little more



the raws are out..ye ...but who knows when they'll be translated


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Abz said:


> the raws are out..ye ...but who knows when they'll be translated



the chinese one yes, not the japanese one that that MP and MS use to translate.  I wouldn't expect the scan out anytime soon tbh.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> the chinese one yes, not the japanese one that that MP and MS use to translate. * I wouldn't expect the scan out anytime soon tbh*.



thats what i think too....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Night, bb. 

Okay so Obito evolves into Vileplume and the Alliance looks on. Shikamaru plots.

Madara and Hashirama argue. Then...Hashirama addresses the Alliance, probably telling them to do something about Obito because you see them looking at Obito again in a few pages. Like "Run the fuck away, fodder."


----------



## Jad (Aug 16, 2013)

Bee - Kakashi - Gai 

All just in La-la land.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Night, bb.
> 
> Okay so Obito evolves into Vileplume and the Alliance looks on. Shikamaru plots.
> 
> Madara and Hashirama argue. *Then...Hashirama* *addresses the Alliance*, probably* telling them to do something* about Obito because you see them looking at Obito again in a few pages. *Like "Run the fuck away, fodder."*



don't be surprised if MS actually puts that in their translation


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh yea on the later page you see Hashi in the corner talking to the fodder about Obito.

Looks like he abandoned Madara again. What a dick.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's definitely character regression no matter how you look at it.



regression? Why would it be, he would follow two parallels just like Naruto does...

Even if you dislike Oro, he does have his relevance in the history. So, unless he will actually become the villain after Obito and Madara are done, he will need to have the result of years of research with Kabuto displayed in some way.

Think of it, their experiments were related to taka. Just like Kishi made Karin Uzumaki on purporse, he probably also made the link between Juugo's CS ability/Ryuchidou and Rikudou/Juubi traits on purporse. These two characters were around Sasuke and assisting him this whole time, Juugo gave him his flesh and was told to pass the hermit power of the cursed seal to him while Karin let him suck her blood.

If he somehow could get rinnegan by simply sucking Karin according to some, i cant see how he couldnt get CS by getting all this stuff from Juugo 



Xin said:


> Good night Jeanne.



good morning you say, 7 am


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

he's still fighting Madara, just shouting orders at the fodders at the same time. lol


i'm going to imagine hashi's words to madara being something along the lines of "dude wtf are you doing, we're all about to die here" lol


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 16, 2013)

The Kage arrive at the end of this chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

@ Jeanne - Sasuke had an Uchiha-exclusive summon. Then he reverted back to one that he just stole from his former teacher. That's regression.



Nic said:


> he's still fighting Madara, just shouting orders at the fodders at the same time. lol
> 
> 
> i'm going to imagine hashi's words to madara being something along the lines of "dude wtf are you doing, we're all about to die here" lol



He's not even looking at Madara anymore in the last panel of him. 

Madara is still not even a threat to him. Poor Mads. He tries so hard. 

Their convo is probably something like:

Madara: Hashirama!! I need more of you so I can stop Obito!!

Hashirama: WTF are you even talking about? Don't try to play nice now, dumbass. Brb talking to fodder now and turning my back on you and your crazy face.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

What said:


> The Kage arrive at the end of this chapter.



You do realize that the whole chapter was already leaked and no Kages?


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> You do realize that the whole chapter was already leaked and no Kages?



i don't think he does 

would it be okay if we post some of the small pics in the spoilers now? with hexa's permission of course


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

I doubt it. This was an extra-illegal leak that got deleted as soon as it was posted, originally, so NF probably shouldn't have it public.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> he's still fighting Madara, just shouting orders at the fodders at the same time. lol
> 
> 
> i'm going to imagine hashi's words to madara being something along the lines of "dude wtf are you doing, we're all about to die here" lol



That was his clone.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

Abz said:


> i don't think he does
> 
> would it be okay if we post some of the small pics in the spoilers now? with hexa's permission of course



The spoiler thread is still locked... Damn mods are all probably sleeping :I


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> That was his clone.



Does he still have clones out there? We've already seen six destroyed.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 16, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> The spoiler thread is still locked... Damn mods are all probably sleeping :I



The spoiler has been deleted form that link, hasn't it?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> The spoiler has been deleted form that link, hasn't it?



Maybe, I'm too afraid to reload the page


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

i'll just leave it then.....


----------



## Trojan (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does he still have clones out there? We've already seen six destroyed.



He made 5 at first  4 of them to allow the alliance to enter the barrier 
Madara defeated 1, and obito destroyed another 1


Then he made 6 to attack madara. Then these 6 disappeared 

So, yes, he still has 3 more


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Yea. It's being deleted within an hour tops from wherever it's being posted.

Supposedly it was an "official" leak which could cause problems in fandom so it shouldn't be posted anywhere. Edward Newgate explains it better earlier in the thread.



TorJaN said:


> He made 5 at first  4 of them to allow the alliance to enter the barrier
> Madara defeated 1, and obito destroyed another 1
> 
> 
> ...



He eliminated most of his clones when he fought Obito. Didn't say how many.

Considering the fact that it was the real Hashirama shouting orders to the Alliance the first time we see him, I'm inclined to believe it's still the real one the second time we see him doing the same thing.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

ugh if he still had clones out there why wasn't it with naruto's group then?


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Ahh i can see what going on now....Obito has summoned a massive vine with those flower heads on them ...they are going to fire multiple bijuu-damas....BUT

...Obito has put up a wall enclosing himself...the alliance and maddy and hashi...

so he intends to blow up everything inside the barrier to the heavens....hence why he is shielding himself by rapping that 'stuff' around him like a shell....

and by the looks of the fist bump at the end with minato and nardo...we are about to see yet *another power up for naruto*.....the chapter after this one

hurr-fucking-ray


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh yea. It's Hashi clones.

The real Hashi still has SM. Forgot. 

So Hashirama is fighting Mads, and his clones are directing the Alliance against Obito. Can this guy and his bro just take over please?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea. It's being deleted within an hour tops from wherever it's being posted.
> 
> Supposedly it was an "official" leak which could cause problems in fandom so it shouldn't be posted anywhere. Edward Newgate explains it better earlier in the thread.
> 
> ...



Hashi isn't skilled enough to make his clones enter SM, and see here

He's not in SM, even though we saw him in SM one page before that here 


So being a clone is the only thing that does make sense IMO.

Edit: seems you have already knew that. XD


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

could just be an art error, they happen quite frequently in this manga over such details.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

It's in two panels.

Unless Madara started fapping over his SM and he decided it was best to turn it off.


----------



## Hiraishingiri1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I found this page



From the google translation it seems they write some of the dialogue

ナルト 643話「重なる二つの拳？」簡易ネタバレ＋画バレ

こんにちはー^^

中国語版の画バレが一部出てますねー！
何言ってるのかさっぱりなのですが一応分かる範囲で?
タイトルに？が含まれているのはこれが正確なタイトルか分からないからです＞＜
それでは以下よりどうぞ！確定バレなので閲覧注意です。


naruto 643「二つの拳？」spoiler

ミナトと陰九尾の精神世界での会話から始まる。

九尾のチャクラを半分に分け、半分をミナトに、もう半分をナルトに封印したことについて、
そしてクシナのことについて話している。　クシナは中国語で九品らしいですよ。ちなみにナルトは鳴人。まんまですねー！笑

そんな会話をしている内に九喇嘛のチャクラも溜まってきた様子。
九尾モードいけるぞ！とナルトに声を掛けている。（精神世界で）

一方本体ナルトはオビトに螺旋丸が効いている手ごたえを感じていた。

オビト　「十尾の人柱力にこんな弱点があったとはな?」

ナルトに感心する扉間様。「こやつやるな?」的なことを思っている感じですが何考えてるかは不明。

そしてオビトの反撃。
オビトの背中にある棘にチャクラが溜まる。

すぐにそのチャクラを感知する扉間様。
扉間　　「何か来るぞ！　警戒しろ！」的なことを叫ぶ。

地面に手をついたオビト。
以前もでてきたラフレシア的な花のようなものを口寄せ？地中から召喚する。
巨大ないくつもの花がそれぞれ尾獣玉を作っていく。

騒然となる連合軍だが、黄ツチが冷静に指示を出す。
黄ツチ　「全員で土遁壁をつくるのじゃ！」
シカマルも何か考えてる様子。

扉間さま「飛雷神の術で飛ばしてもいいが数が多すぎるな?四代目よ、おまえも手伝え」

柱間とマダラは交戦中。
柱間：どけよお前！
マダラ：イヤだ！
みたいな会話をしてると予想。

一方、連合軍の忍たちに叫ぶ柱間（分身）。
「火影たちが何とかするから、お前らは土遁壁でも作ってろ！っていうか離れとけ！」
みたいなことを言ってるハズ。

しかしそのとき、オビトが掌から棒のようなものをいくつも飛ばす。
放たれた６つの棒は連合軍の周囲を囲むように地面に突き刺さり、彼らを丸ごと呑み込むほどの大きな結界を形作っていく。
オビト　「六赤封陣！」

強力な結界に阻まれ、完全に逃げ場を失う忍たち。
その間にも尾獣玉の準備は進んでいく。
どうしたものか?
そこでナルトが口を開く。

ナルト　「父ちゃん?俺に考えがある?！」

みなと　「考え?？」

ナルト　「拳を合わせたら分かるってばよ！」

？
不思議に思いながらも拳を合わせるミナト。
すると精神世界で陽九尾・陰九尾の二人が出会う。
何やら会話をしている二人。（二匹？）

拳を合わせるナルトとミナトの姿に、
「お前の生まれた日は、お前の両親が死んだ悪夢の日でもあるな」
みたいな皮肉を吐くオビト。

何かを言い返しつつ九尾モードになるナルト、ミナト。

ナルト　「父ちゃん！行くってばよ！」
ミナト　「よし！」

拳を合わせる二人。

煽り文：最強親子タッグ結成！！

ネタバレ画像１

ネタバレ画像２

以上、だいたいの流れは当たってると思います?
英語版画バレが出るのがいつになるか分かりませんが、情報が入り次第更新しますね！
ではでは^^


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

In case anyone missed the spoilers here's brief summary:

Yin Kurama talks to Minato, then Yang Kurama talks something to Naruto.
Obito is lying on the ground, his back took some serious damage from Naruto's Senjutsu Rasengan, but then it heals in just few seconds.
Seems like Tobirama is impressed with Naruto or something.
Obito puts his hands on the ground and this massive Mokuton thingy comes from the ground, it has four of those Venusaur thingys that Juubi had earlier. They all start charging Bijudamas.
Madara fights Hashirama, they shout something. Hashirama shouts at the Alliance.
Obito shoots black rods from his hands everywhere. They land and form a barrier to trap everyone including Hashirama and Madara inside. Obito encases himself in that black shield thingy.
Two Kuramas chat again something. Obito talks something to Naruto. Naruto and Minato bumped fists.
Last page is BM Naruto and KCM Minato, still bumping fists. Yang Kurama and Yin Kurama are behind them bumping fists as well.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay why is Babelfish talking about Hashirama being Madara's husband.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Okay why is Babelfish talking about Hashirama being Madara's husband.


Well... It's not like we didn't expect it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Roughly translated:

Hashirama: You, move it!
Madara! I hate you(). I need to talk to you.

And that's it for their dialogue, it seems. Then Hashirama tells the Alliance to make a barrier.



If Madara says "I HATE YOU!" to Hashirama, then immediately begs him for a conversation...All those damn tsundere jokes.   

Edit: The thing about a conversation/talking to Hashirama may be a commentary by the poster. Not sure. But Madara says more than "I hate you!"


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

oh man poor madara, he keeps being rejected over and over. 


I fully expect him to tell hashirama next chapter that they need to fuse.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm going to guess Hashi's untranslated question is just him wtf-ing over Madara's words last time.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

man hashimad is such a funny pairing....it's way more entertaining to watch than naruhina and narusaku....because it's in a league of it's own


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Aug 16, 2013)

Basically the Japanese spoiler provider is also taking guesses. The title of the chapter, as guessed by the person is "two fists". Obito's like, "so to think JJ has a weakness like this". Then the rods on Obito's back begins to gather chakra and Tobirama senses something is wrong and warns Minato and co. to be on guard. Then Obito summons a big flower thingy. Kitsuchi suggests everyone to make an earth wall. Shikamaru seems to be thinking something. Tobirama tells Minato help out with hiraishin no jutsu since there are too many people to teleport by one person (i.e. sasuke and naruto). Woodclone Hashirama tells the alliance that the Hokage and co will do something but in the mean time to put up a collective Earth barrier.  But then as that was going on, 6 rods fly and a barrier is formed surrounding the Hokage boys.  In the meantime Naruto comes up with an idea, tells Minato to bump fists with him, some conversation goes with shadow Kurama and normal kurama then the greatest Father-Son combo is born! (Obito makes a remark at Naruto how Naruto's birthday was the day his parents died blah).

Where the frick is Sarutobi in all of this? 

Edit: the HashiMada thing is just the spoiler provider guessing what might be going on between the two. xD 

"Hashirama: Get outta my way!
Madara: NUUU, I dun wanna!
that's the kind of dialogue going on between them."


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

damn obito reaching new levels of sadism.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Wait huh, real spoilers are out now?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> Basically the Japanese spoiler provider is also taking guesses.



By "guessing" you mean he has no idea what he's talking about, or he knows some basic Chinese and runs with it?

Thanks anyway!



Purely Sadistic said:


> (Obito makes a remark at Naruto how Naruto's birthday was the day his parents died blah).



.... He truly has no shame... 



Purely Sadistic said:


> Where the frick is Sarutobi in all of this?



If he's dead it's more amusing than him popping back to unlife, so let's hope he's dead.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

> then the greatest Father-Son combo is born!



Oh geeez, so it has begun. 

The Father-Son Rasengan


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> Basically the Japanese spoiler provider is also taking guesses. The title of the chapter, as guessed by the person is "two fists". Obito's like, "so to think JJ has a weakness like this". Then Obito counter attacks with rods and Tobirama senses it and warns Minato and co. to be on guard. Then Obito summons a big flower thingy. Kitsuchi suggests everyone to make an earth wall. Shikamaru seems to be thinking something. Tobirama tells Minato help out with hiraishin no jutsu since there are too many people to teleport by one person (i.e. sasuke and naruto). Woodclone Hashirama tells the alliance that the Hokage and co will do something but in the mean time to put up a collective Earth barrier.  But then as that was going on, 6 rods fly and a barrier is formed surrounding the entire alliance. In the meantime Naruto comes up with an idea, tells Minato to bump fists with him, some conversation goes with shadow Kurama and normal kurama then the greatest Father-Son combo is born! (*Obito makes a remark at Naruto how Naruto's birthday was the day his parents died* blah).
> 
> Where the frick is Sarutobi in all of this?


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

i'm about to kill everyone of you and btw Naruto your birthday is the day your parents died. lool


----------



## mrsaphen (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> i'm about to kill everyone of you and btw Naruto your birthday is the day your parents died. lool



That's why I like him so much. He is a sadistic bastard.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Oh geeez, so it has begun.
> 
> The Father-Son Rasengan





no...please no....for the love of god no.....



now i wish i didn't see those pages when scrolling through tumblr hours ago.... urghhhhh


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Aug 16, 2013)

Amanda said:


> By "guessing" you mean he has no idea what he's talking about, or he knows some basic Chinese and runs with it?


The person has no idea what's been said, but is making educated guesses. 

Oh, I forgot to add that  the chapter starts with a conversation between Minato and shadow!Kurama, and there's mention of Kushina in the conversation.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Abz can you link me the raw pages please?


Abz said:


> no...please no....for the love of god no.....
> 
> 
> 
> now i wish i didn't see those pages when scrolling through tumblr hours ago.... urghhhhh



It's coming and there is no escape.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 16, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> Basically the Japanese spoiler provider is also taking guesses. The title of the chapter, as guessed by the person is "two fists". Obito's like, "so to think JJ has a weakness like this". Then the rods on Obito's back begins to gather chakra and Tobirama senses something is wrong and warns Minato and co. to be on guard. Then Obito summons a big flower thingy. Kitsuchi suggests everyone to make an earth wall. Shikamaru seems to be thinking something. Tobirama tells Minato help out with hiraishin no jutsu since there are too many people to teleport by one person (i.e. sasuke and naruto). *Woodclone Hashirama tells the alliance that the Hokage and co will do something but in the mean time to put up a collective Earth barrier.  *But then as that was going on, 6 rods fly and a barrier is formed surrounding the Hokage boys.  In the meantime Naruto comes up with an idea, tells Minato to bump fists with him, some conversation goes with shadow Kurama and normal kurama then the greatest Father-Son combo is born! (Obito makes a remark at Naruto how Naruto's birthday was the day his parents died blah).
> 
> Where the frick is Sarutobi in all of this?
> 
> ...






I'm laughing at this, because I've went for English-Japaenses online translator and it translated text that *Yellow Tutsi *was screaming something to Allied Forces. I thought Yellow Tutsi was Minato, but it looks like it's Hashi.

But thanks for something that makes remotly sense.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> i'm about to kill everyone of you and btw Naruto your birthday is the day your parents died. lool



He has reached such unbelievable levels of doucheness I can't help but to respect him for it.


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Aug 16, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I'm laughing at this, because I've went for English-Japaenses online translator and it translated text that *Yellow Tutsi *was screaming something to Allied Forces. I thought Yellow Tutsi was minato, but it looks lie it's Hashi.
> 
> But thanks for something that makes remotly sense.


 Lol I think google translate was prolly referring to Kitsuchi (黄ツチ)  instead of "yellow tutsi" 

But hm. The HashiMada fight is at a snails pace compared to Obito vs the four fight, huh.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Abz can you link me the raw pages please?
> 
> 
> It's coming and there is no escape.










Amanda said:


> He has reached such unbelievable levels of doucheness I can't help but to respect him for it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys I still wouldn't post pics.

They are still being deleted everywhere... too early to be safe.



Purely Sadistic said:


> Edit: the HashiMada thing is just the spoiler provider guessing what might be going on between the two. xD
> 
> "Hashirama: Get outta my way!
> Madara: NUUU, I dun wanna!
> that's the kind of dialogue going on between them."


Pretty sure the Japanese word for "hate" is there. 


Nic said:


> i'm about to kill everyone of you and btw Naruto your birthday is the day your parents died. lool



He's sort of doing what Madara did to him in the cave.

"Your life was ruined so others could live. Haha."

Except now it's,

"Others had their lives ruined so you could live. Haha."


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretty sure the Japanese word for "hate" is there.
> "


Nah, no mention of "hate" (it'd have been funny if there was, though). 
To be specific:
柱間とマダラは交戦中。
柱間：どけよお前！
マダラ：イヤだ！
みたいな会話をしてると予想。

"Hashirama and Madara are in the middle of battle.
_Hashirama: Get out of the way, you!
Madara: Nuu! [/I don't want to]_
That's the kind of conversation they seem to be having. "

Hehe.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Thats a real page right, then the spoiler that was posted could be true!

We needed a Father-Son Combo!

I mean come on, Sasuke and Itachi had theirs why not Naruto's family?


----------



## lathia (Aug 16, 2013)

This Hashirama & Madara interaction is so bad.... Kishi needs to stop showing us panels of them just talking.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Thats a real page right, then the spoiler that was posted could be true!
> 
> We needed a Father-Son Combo!
> 
> I mean come on, Sasuke and Itachi had theirs why not Naruto's family?



dude it is....go look at 'naruto 643' tag on tumblr....


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Why isn't that in the spoiler thread then?


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 16, 2013)

Too shitty to be fake.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Abz said:


> dude it is....go look at 'naruto 643' tag on tumblr....



Can you post a link to one of these, if there more?


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Why isn't that in the spoiler thread then?





PikaCheeka said:


> I doubt it. *This was an extra-illegal leak that got deleted as soon as it was posted, originally, so NF probably shouldn't have it public.*



that's the reason....


----------



## Falconandeagle (Aug 16, 2013)

OMG Naruto Minato combo coming up. Yea!!


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2013)

So I guess next chapter is going to open like 571. Naruto absorbs Yin Kurama into himself and saves everyone.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can you post a link to one of these, if there more?



can't sorry ...you are gonna have to find it yourself....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

ohhh nice chapter , tired of bijuudama's,,,,, and we all know nobody is going to die and that barrier will be destroyed by the alliance .....  , hope we see new stuff from BM and senjutsu stuff.... tricks  

kurama ftw !


----------



## Hiraishingiri1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can you post a link to one of these, if there more?



Someone posted them in the Library


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> (Obito makes a remark at Naruto how Naruto's birthday was the day his parents died blah).



Even Voldemort wasn't that jerk about it.


----------



## RasenganSake (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like it's some pages missing in the RAW chapter. Looks awesome, damn!


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Does anyone know what Yin Kurama and Yang Kurama were chating about?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

If we knew, we would be talking about it now.

Stop being a prick pls.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Does anyone know what Yin Kurama and Yang Kurama were chating about?



about the splitted halfs inside Naruto and Minato and Kushina also.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

wasn't there a spoiler that posted?


----------



## Jad (Aug 16, 2013)

Won't even waste my time reading this weeks Naruto - looking at the images was enough of an indication of how shitty the chapter will be.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

yep, basically a setup chapter.

_*"i just want to see kakashi again", she said and started to weep silently.*_


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah there's a spoiler in chinese posted in KL, looks legit if it is I'll be skipping this week's chapter also.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Even Voldemort wasn't that jerk about it.



Obito should add that he could hold Naruto in arms even before Kushina and Minato were able to.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> wasn't there a spoiler that posted?



yes and it was deleted..even the link i gave to pika was deleted so i'd rather not link it again.... that and it's been posted in library...and that will probs will end up being deleted...


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 16, 2013)

Man I sure hope the chapter coming up is not legit I feel like Tobirama is too stationary I wanna see him do some decent shit that involves him actually showing techniques, not to mention Sasuke too, this fight better not be just about Naruto like the rest of the war


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Man I sure hope the chapter coming up is not legit I feel like Tobirama is too stationary I wanna see him do some decent shit that involves him actually showing techniques, not to mention Sasuke too, this fight better not be just about Naruto like the rest of the war



sorry but it is legit...


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

I have no friggin clue about where this is leading to...I just know Naruto will connect to Bijuu Hall somehow.

Also it seems like the war will go on till the end of 2013...with this pace.


----------



## Jad (Aug 16, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Man I sure hope the chapter coming up is not legit I feel like Tobirama is too stationary I wanna see him do some decent shit that involves him actually showing techniques, not to mention Sasuke too, this fight better not be just about Naruto like the rest of the war



It's legit.

1. Attack lands from last chapter
2. Obito regenerates
3. Obito pulls a flower move that looks like it's about to shoot out Bijuudama
4. Hashirama and Madara exchanging funny faces
5. Obito puts everyone in a barrier
6. Obito hides himself
7. Minato and Naruto fist eachother
8. Naruto goes into his Full Kyuubi outfit looking like a wanker
9. Kishimoto signs his name on the chapter and thinks he did a good job


**Throw some Shikamaru and alliance fodder panels

Classic Kishi ingredient.


NF makes a ton of theory threads on Kurama, Kushina and Minato's toe pointing north because somehow it's an unbelievable sight.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Aug 16, 2013)

Where are the Gokage is Tsunade? I want to see Slug Sage Mode. 



Jad said:


> It's legit.
> 
> 1. Attack lands
> 2. Obito regenerates
> ...



If that's legit I guess Kishi already gave up on the emphasis on SM.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 16, 2013)

Jad said:


> It's legit.
> 
> 1. Attack lands from last chapter
> 2. Obito regenerates
> ...



You get it for free what you moaning about


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Why all the complaining? The plot is moving - slowly, but still moving.


----------



## mrsaphen (Aug 16, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Where are the Gokage is Tsunade? I want to see Slug Sage Mode.



Don't worry... Sakura is on the battlefield.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 16, 2013)

Jad said:


> It's legit.
> 
> 1. Attack lands from last chapter
> 2. Obito regenerates
> ...







B.o.t.i said:


> You get it for free what you moaning about



What about the people that pay though?



Amanda said:


> Why all the complaining? The plot is moving - slowly, but still moving.



Sure is

>Senjutsu only attacks that work

>Let's revert back to Bijuu mode


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Does anyone know what Yin Kurama and Yang Kurama were chating about?



Yin Kurma: Lets fuse bro and take down shit !

Yang Kurama: Lets do this !

FUSION HA !!!!!


----------



## Jad (Aug 16, 2013)

This is what Naruto (Kishi) does to every side character


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 16, 2013)

I liked the Hiruzen focus this chapter :ho

Sad to see a reanimated Hokage get less panel time than Alliance fodders.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Sure is
> 
> >Senjutsu only attacks that work
> 
> >Let's revert back to Bijuu mode



We knew Naruto would receive Yin Kurama at some point. Now Kishi is finally getting there. Next step: combining SM and BM.

And there really is no time for side characters right now. _That_ would truly slow the pace down.


----------



## Btbgfel (Aug 16, 2013)

Scripts(more or less) of first five pages-don't except quality, my english sucks

KN9 -prepare to help your son with the situation?
KN9 -because you sealed my another half inside your son, you believe I will stand with my another half?

Minato -Kyuubi...

KN9 -Do not regert.
KN9 -Your wife's death wasn't your fault,neither your son being a jin.You aren't responsible for this world
KN9 -It's your son who want to change this world.

KN9 in naruto's body -listen,naruto,i would like have a word with you.

Naruto -Just like i thought

Obito -Juubi has such weakness, unexpectedly
(Rasengan already inside juubito's body, can't be dispelled)

Naruto -senin mode can damage him

Sasuke -senin power

Naruto -senjustu,natural energy
Naruto -to think of it,i feel natural energy when i sense juubi's power

Sasuke -so only natural energy can hurt energy?
Sasuke -do you mean something like that?

Naruto -its good to know senjustu, gonna defeat him with frog kata

Tobirama -is able to cooperate with ftg, imbued with sennin power,feels like fight alongside my brother
Tobirama -attack is effective,but he is on his guard now,attack his back again could get killed instantly

Obito -now it's time to prepare Mugen Tsukuyomi, remove all obstacles


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Amanda said:


> We knew Naruto would receive Yin Kurama at some point. Now Kishi is finally getting there. *Next step: combining SM and BM.*
> 
> And there really is no time for side characters right now. _That_ would truly slow the pace down.



I think this is prety much confirmed , otherwise , why the fuck would he go bijuu mode ????


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Btbgfel said:


> Scripts(more or less) of first five pages-don't except quality, my english sucks
> 
> KN9 -prepare to help your son with the situation?
> KN9 -because you sealed my another half inside your son, you believe I will stand with my another half?
> ...



I called this last week , hell yeah !!!!


----------



## Recal (Aug 16, 2013)

Chapter looks pretty boring, to be honest. Just some set-up. I suppose it's good we didn't have to wait a long time for it.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 16, 2013)

So it's the same shit as the last 3-4 chapters


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 16, 2013)

Ohh, so Obito said that it's the time to start the mugen tsukuyomi?


----------



## Jad (Aug 16, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> Ohh, so Obito said that it's the time to start the mugen tsukuyomi?



They've been wanting to do Mugen TsuKuyomi since Obito released the Juubi. Nothing new...His been trying to get rid of the Alliance since War time. Yet Zetsu's have killed more fodders. This next attack, _flower bijuudama poo_, is just another attempt that will fail.

Should have made more Zetsu's


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 16, 2013)

Maybe Naruto will summon Ma and Pa frog-sages to gather energy for him. Kyuubi wouldn't reject them anymore surely.


----------



## Btbgfel (Aug 16, 2013)

scripts for 6~11 pages

Obito -this world has no meaning to exist now.

Obito -this world is already dead...

Fodders -shit! there are four! are we going to solve them all at once?

Whats-his-name -there are too many, even the whole alliance use doton still can't make it

Shikamaru -what are we gonna do? focus!

Tobirama -we ftg users can only deal with two of them!
Tobirama -where is my brother?

Hashi -madara, can this wait, your partner there...

Madara -screw them, we are edos anyway
Madara -just charge like that

Hashi -don't give up now! change the path of the black sphere
Hashi -hokages, move them to the sea
Hashi -alliance use doton wall, i will guide the spheres to the sea via wood release!

Obito -don't even think about that
Obito -six red sun barrier !


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

lol at madara basically saying screw the fodders.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Btbgfel said:


> Hashi -madara, can this wait, your partner there...
> 
> Madara -screw them, we are edos anyway
> Madara -just charge like that





Thank you thank you thank you!

"Screw them, we are edos anyway" Please let this be the correct translation!


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Also it seems like the war will go on till the end of 2013...with this pace.



I don't see this war arc finishing til early next year


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Btbgfel said:


> scripts for 6~11 pages
> 
> Obito -this world has no meaning to exist now.
> 
> ...



Ahh Tobirama clone is going to tell Hashi clone they can die and next week he will finally listen to Madara.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> lol at madara basically saying screw the fodders.



Kishi quietly nods his head


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ahh Tobirama clone is going to tell Hashi clone they can die and next week he will finally listen to Madara.



Good point, things are different now but apparently neither Madara nor Hashi knows it yet.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

got to say i'm surprised madara doesn't know that he's a goner if he gets hit by those things.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 16, 2013)

Btbgfel said:


> Scripts(more or less) of first five pages-don't except quality, my english sucks
> 
> KN9 -prepare to help your son with the situation?
> KN9 -because you sealed my another half inside your son, you believe I will stand with my another half?
> ...



So what was up with Minato passionately talking to Nardo about world peace, cycle of hatred, his hopes that Nardo will be the Chosen One?

So what was up with Minato being identified as savior by Jiraiya and Raikage? Was it because he didn't give a flying fuck about shinobi world? 

Naruto is now the only special one?

Also hell of funny seeing Yin Kurama saying: "It's not your fault Nardo is jin!" Kyuubi Stockholm's Syndrome strikes again.



Btbgfel said:


> Obito -Juubi has such weakness, unexpectedly
> *(Rasengan already inside juubito's body, can't be dispelled)*



What?


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ahh Tobirama clone is going to tell Hashi clone they can die and next week he will finally listen to Madara.



so wait...madara and hashi might end up going after the bijuu damas/obito ???


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 16, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Man I sure hope the chapter coming up is not legit I feel like Tobirama is too stationary I wanna see him do some decent shit that involves him actually showing techniques, not to mention Sasuke too, this fight better not be just about Naruto like the rest of the war



So you would rather see a fight like the Kabuto vs Itachi and Sasuke fight.


----------



## Jad (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys, correct me if I am wrong, not sure, could be wrong, I think I am, but I reckon Naruto is going to save the day next chapter  Kishi is tricky like that...


----------



## king81992 (Aug 16, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> So what was up with Minato passionately talking to Nardo about world peace, cycle of hatred, his hopes that Nardo will be the Chosen One?
> 
> So what was up with Minato being identified as savior by Jiraiya and Raikage? Was it because he didn't give a flying fuck about shinobi world?
> 
> ...



Maybe because this Rasengan was powered by Senjutsu its inside Obito damaging him from within.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Dialogues are painful to read, wtf kishi.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 16, 2013)

king81992 said:


> Maybe because this Rasengan was powered by Senjutsu its inside Obito damaging him from within.


The worlds most dangerous vibrator. /couldn't resist


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Jad said:


> Guys, correct me if I am wrong, not sure, could be wrong, I think I am, but I reckon Naruto is going to save the day next chapter  Kishi is tricky like that...



ye 

it'll be a repeat of 571 again......


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 16, 2013)

king81992 said:


> Maybe because this Rasengan was powered by Senjutsu its inside Obito damaging him from within.



Natural energy damaging natural energy of Juubi...?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Jad said:


> Guys, correct me if I am wrong, not sure, could be wrong, I think I am, but I reckon Naruto is going to save the day next chapter  Kishi is tricky like that...



Not sure if you're serious or not, but it's all set up for Naruto + Minato combo day save. After all, Minato has been snubbed of his glory moment for a few chapters now, and the long expected Kurama rendezvous is happening atm... can't see anyone else stealing this moment.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Jad said:


> Guys, correct me if I am wrong, not sure, could be wrong, I think I am, but I reckon Naruto is going to save the day next chapter  Kishi is tricky like that...



Its obivous , i see Bijuu Sage Mode.... cuz Naruto is now in Bijuu Mode and he needs Sage Mode to hurt Obito


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 16, 2013)

IF this is real (so far it seems to be very much real) I will be really really really disappointed


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 16, 2013)

By the end of the series, Naruto is going to be so overpowered. 

Full Kurama + A Sage Power Up.


----------



## Btbgfel (Aug 16, 2013)

Scripts of 12~17

Fodders -barriers then we...
Hashi -hold us in barriers,we can't guide blacke spheres out.
Obito -time to end the battle.
Tobirama -only FTG works now.
Tobirama -fourth, we can only teleport two of them?
Minato -without seal, one at max.
Minato -there's another way...
Obito -teleport and bring the sphere with you,you think i will let you do whatever you wish?you can't save anyone!

Naruto -i have a thought, don't know if works or not.
Naruto -can you do brofist with me?
Minato -???

KN9 in naruto -oops my another half,how goes the life,not bad i hope,can you lend you charka to me?
KN9 in minato -request by myself, odd.
Obito -naruto, that guy(minato) can't do anything...he can't even save you mother...
Obito -...and his own student.
Obito -do you know what day it is tomorrow?

Obito -the day your father and mother died.
Obito -people die and everything end...this world...
Naruto -yes...it's also my birthday.
Naruto -listen,the world will not end!

Naruto -because i still alive in this world!
Naruto -let's charge, father!

Minato -our son becomes strong and muture,kushina...
Minato -all right, let's go!


----------



## Shakar (Aug 16, 2013)

Plot doesn't move an inch, Hiruzen/Gai/Bee are useless, HashiMada filler, Naruto dickriding. Yeah, it's all legit.


----------



## Btbgfel (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Dialogues are painful to read, wtf kishi.



Maybe it's because I never used english out of school, my apologies


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> By the end of the series, Naruto is going to be so overpowered.
> 
> Full Kurama + A Sage Power Up.



not looking forward to it


----------



## Larcher (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope Naruto gets better after this arc


----------



## Larcher (Aug 16, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> By the end of the series, Naruto is going to be so overpowered.
> 
> Full Kurama + A Sage Power Up.



The outcome of his capabilities will be interesting and Sasuke is gonna have to do some shit that will put him on par with Naruto I cant comprehend


----------



## Jad (Aug 16, 2013)

Btbgfel said:


> Scripts of 12~17
> Obito -naruto, that guy(minato) can't do anything...he can't even save you mother...
> Obito -...and his own student.



Kishi..really? It's like Kishi is trying his hardest to make what Obito is saying seem meaningful



> Obito -do you know what day it is tomorrow?
> Obito -the day your father and mother died.



Holy shit, what a coincidence~.....



> Naruto -listen,the world will not end!
> 
> Naruto -because i still alive in this world!
> Naruto -let's charge, father!
> ...



De ja vu.

The power rangers have better speeches then Naruto.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks again, Btbgfel!



Btbgfel said:


> KN9 in naruto -oops my another half,how goes the life,not bad i hope,can you lend you charka to me?
> KN9 in minato -request by myself, odd.



*snort*

ILY Kurama. 



Btbgfel said:


> Obito -do you know what day it is tomorrow?
> 
> Obito -the day your father and mother died.



And the same goes to you, you wonderful, shameless, heartless bastard.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 16, 2013)

This chapter is bad, and Kishi should feel bad when he always gives a shiity chapter after a break.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 16, 2013)

Naruto said the world will not end because he's alive...


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 16, 2013)

Minato fistbumping? Men I dont like that


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 16, 2013)

Abz said:


> not looking forward to it



For those who only care about feats, this will be a joy. 

RS is already confirmed for planet level.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

So Nardo finally turns 16 "tomorrow" in canon, or Obito pulled that out of his ass? 

Why the hell would someone like him, who hates reality, know such calendar dates anyway  Oh, Kishi.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 16, 2013)

But hell now the answer is... where the fuck is Kakashi, and what the fuck is he doing, and why the fuck that fucking Kishi doesn't show us, and let him off panel like it were nothing?

Chapter 636 end - Kakashi soloed Obito, Obito Kamui'd himself in the real world, *admiting defeat but saying that the war would have not stopped*... Kakashi was not heavily wounded, and not chakra exausted, so why didn't he follow him with Kamui teleportation (that he has already shown he can do too) ??? And hell we've passed chapter 643 now... nearly a fucking volume, and minutes and minutes in the Naruto story, so what the fuck!?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Naruto said the world will not end because he's alive...



Well, he _is_ right. He's the only thing stopping the world from ending... has been for some time now.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 16, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> So you would rather see a fight like the Kabuto vs Itachi and Sasuke fight.



Yes that's exactly what I want...


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

my guess is tht they'll stop three of them and one will hit some fodders.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't think Naruto's birthday or already explained theory is more important than Bee/Hiruzen/Kages/Orochimaru/Kakashi lol, WTF for those useless panels and dat new Vileplume......


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL translating these to my own site, I realized we're still in Jeanne's Izanami 
*obito emo-bait* *naruto closing panel speech*

we need to update that thread.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

why do i fell like tomorrow , obito is going to get defeat , naruto's birthday.... and the day his mother and father died....or atleast a revenge stuff


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

I just realized this birthday stuff is basically the same like Road to Ninja.
_*the horror*_


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> why do i fell like tomorrow , obito is going to get defeat , naruto's birthday.... and the day his mother and father died....or atleast a revenge stuff



Not revenge, but justice. Remember, Naruto is trying to get above the circle of hatred.

But yeah, it's night atm in the Narutoverse. So the fight is going to last the rest of the night, and get finished during the next day in their time.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> So Nardo finally turns 16 "tomorrow" in canon, or Obito pulled that out of his ass?
> 
> Why the hell would someone like him, who hates reality, know such calendar dates anyway  Oh, Kishi.



He turns 17 I believe.


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> So Nardo finally turns 16 "tomorrow" in canon, or Obito pulled that out of his ass?
> 
> Why the hell would someone like him, who hates reality, know such calendar dates anyway  Oh, Kishi.



17. He's 16 now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

>i dunt carr abut thizz world!11herpderp!!1
>knows the date of his sensei's death


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Aug 16, 2013)

So "tomorrow" will be Naruto's birthday, huh...

Actually, I have a question about this whole age thing. During the first team 7 reunion in part 2, Naruto and co. were 15.5 years old, yeah? And the second team 7 reunion happened about 6 months afterwards, right? So at Iron Country, they should have been about 16. But how long has it been since the Iron Country reunion till now, Narutoverse? A week? A month? I can't see how Naruto would be turning 17 if he was meant to be (early) 16 about (say) a month ago. (Ah, I guess my understanding of the Narutoverse timeline is quite effed up. )


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> >i dunt carr abut thizz world!11herpderp!!1
> >knows the date of his sensei's death



pretty sure anyone would remember the day they caused their own sensei's death no matter how crazy they are.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 16, 2013)

Which means Sasuke and Sakura have been 17 for awhile, as Naruto's younger than them.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 16, 2013)

Well if all of these turn out to be true,would that make Jubito look,well, a little bit underwhelming?

I mean I cant remember him causing any real damage


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

The road to ninja was noncanonical, Sakura didnt even know who Minato is, I the manga,


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 16, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> So "tomorrow" will be Naruto's birthday, huh...
> 
> Actually, I have a question about this whole age thing. During the first team 7 reunion in part 2, Naruto and co. were 15.5 years old, yeah? And the second team 7 reunion happened about 6 months afterwards, right? So at Iron Country, they should have been about 16. But how long has it been since the Iron Country reunion till now, Narutoverse? A week? A month? I can't see how Naruto would be turning 17 if he was meant to be (early) 16 about (say) a month ago. (Ah, I guess my understanding of the Narutoverse timeline is quite effed up. )



If it doesn't make sense, the TV filler becomes canon.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 16, 2013)

Btbgfel said:


> Obito -naruto, that guy(minato) can't do anything...he can't even save you mother...
> Obito -...and his own student.
> Obito -do you know what day it is tomorrow?
> 
> ...





Obito is such a dick.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 16, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> So "tomorrow" will be Naruto's birthday, huh...
> 
> Actually, I have a question about this whole age thing. During the first team 7 reunion in part 2, Naruto and co. were 15.5 years old, yeah? And the second team 7 reunion happened about 6 months afterwards, right? So at Iron Country, they should have been about 16. But how long has it been since the Iron Country reunion till now, Narutoverse? A week? A month? I can't see how Naruto would be turning 17 if he was meant to be (early) 16 about (say) a month ago. (Ah, I guess my understanding of the Narutoverse timeline is quite effed up. )


Don't think too much about it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Amanda said:


> Not revenge, but justice. Remember, Naruto is trying to get above the circle of hatred.
> 
> But yeah, it's night atm in the Narutoverse. So the fight is going to last the rest of the night, and get finished during the next day in their time.



Yeah i think the same.... this means like a max of 4-5 chapters

Thank god now i know how much i must skip in the anime....


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> The road to ninja was noncanonical, Sakura didnt even know who Minato is, I the manga,



It's not canon but I feel like Kishimoto has inserted canon elemnts in it like the day of war, Dark/Masked Naruto etc.


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 16, 2013)

We're never gonna see Yamato again, are we?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> We're never gonna see Yamato again, are we?



Prediction: Kabuto will break free from the Izanami TnJ'd, save Anko and Yamato and take them with him to the battle field.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 16, 2013)

> Sasuke -so only natural energy can hurt energy?


Uncle-Magic must defeat magic


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 16, 2013)

Black flames from the chakra cloak? Has he ever had those?


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> The road to ninja was noncanonical, Sakura didnt even know who Minato is, I the manga,



menman = dark hair emo naruto with sharingan = obito.


your mind was blown away 

also, rtn had kishi involved. .... a lot of kishi involvment


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> Black flames from the chakra cloak? Has he ever had those?




you do realize that its a new cloak because naruto got chakra form yin kurama


KN9 in naruto -oops my another half,how goes the life,not bad i hope,can you lend you charka to me?
KN9 in minato -request by myself, odd.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

yuck if narusaku becomes canon like rtn suggested....


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> menman = dark hair emo naruto with sharingan = obito.
> 
> 
> your mind was blown away
> ...



I guess that's why the plot was so childish. Well, it was better than the others that went by the "plot revolves around a new character, Naruto helps them resolve their character conflict" formula. The first movie with Princess Fuun is, still, by far, the best. It wasn't just a good anime movie, it was a good movie, period.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> yuck if narusaku becomes canon like rtn suggested....



ns, ss, and nh suck ass 

so  I am saying it from a natural point of view


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> yuck if narusaku becomes canon like rtn suggested....



Not sure that's going to happen, not after with chapter 615 and 633 foreshadowing something.


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> you do realize that its a new cloak because naruto got chakra form yin kurama
> 
> 
> KN9 in naruto -oops my another half,how goes the life,not bad i hope,can you lend you charka to me?
> KN9 in minato -request by myself, odd.



Well, duh, and I was asking if it ever happened before for confirmation.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> ns, ss, and nh suck ass
> 
> so  I am saying it from a natural point of view



MadaHashi baby.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> I guess that's why the plot was so childish. Well, it was better than the others that went by the "plot revolves around a new character, Naruto helps them resolve their character conflict" formula. The first movie with Princess Fuun is, still, by far, the best. It wasn't just a good anime movie, it was a good movie, period.



I liked the first movie for nostalgia. ....  otherwise, it has the sam plot as movie 3, 4, 6 :/


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Not sure that's going to happen, not after with chapter 615 and 633 foreshadowing something.



Let's not start this today.


----------



## Jad (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> MadaHashi baby.



I only saw madara aa the one with the fwelings, not hashi


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> I liked the first movie for nostalgia. ....  otherwise, it has the sam plot as movie 3, 4, 6 :/



Yeah but it was fresh with 1 and done way better and, I think, much better animated. Princess Fuun blows all the other guest characters away. The whole plot around her was just really well thought. And the scenes were really memorable.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL so , they can use FTG even without a seal ?

Tobirama -only FTG works now.
Tobirama -fourth, we can only teleport two of them?
*Minato -without seal, one at max.*


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Team 7 watching movies at theatre Batman style was really lmao worthy 

But I liked Will of Fire more.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

Ƶero said:


> Obito is such a dick.





I don't understand how this guy can be TnJ'ed. He deserves being smashed like an ant for all his douchebaggery, not converted and forgiven.


Anyway, the chapter in full big scans will only be available next week?


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I don't understand how this guy can be TnJ'ed. He deserves being smashed like an ant for all his douchebaggery, not converted and forgiven.
> 
> 
> Anyway, full chapter will only be available next week?



I think he'll end up doing something right at the last second. Madara's going to be the last boss.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I don't understand how this guy can be TnJ'ed. He deserves being smashed like an ant for all his douchebaggery, not converted and forgiven.



In this case, TnJ isn't about "deserving" to be forgiven, it's about being defeated in every way possible. 

Obito has challenged Naruto not only into a battle of power, but a battle of ideology. He has tried to force Naruto to admit he's wrong. So in the end Naruto will turn the tables on Obito and make him admit Naruto was right all along.

That is, _if_ he's TnJ'd.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

it will be outrageous....


i'm talking about the chapter after this one....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Amanda said:


> In this case, TnJ isn't about "deserving" to be forgiven, it's about being defeated in every way possible.
> 
> Obito has challenged Naruto not only into a battle of power, but *a battle of ideology. He has tried to force Naruto to admit Naruto is wrong. So in the end Naruto will turn the tables on Obito and make him admit Naruto was right all along.*
> 
> That is, _if_ he's TnJ'd.



Yeah your right and its gona suck..... but i know this will happen..... i even expect a massive rinne tensei  , crying and other stuff


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Abz said:


> it will be outrageous....
> 
> 
> i'm talking about the chapter after this one....



The vague possibility of some fodders dying? Why yes, it'll be glorious, even if the chances are thin even now.

Oh, you meant Naruto powering up...


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

The whole raw just got posted and it looks like a crock of shit unfortunately


----------



## vered (Aug 16, 2013)

just saw the raw.Naruto is in for a major power-up starting the next chapter.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm curious... what people would have wanted to see instead of this?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

And its likely going to be sage mode and Kurama mode combined with tag team father and son!


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Less plant monsters crap.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> And its likely going to be sage mode and Kurama mode combined with tag team father and son!



i wonder if we'll have a 2 passenger bijuu mode lol


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Abz said:


> i wonder if we'll have a 2 passenger bijuu mode lol



Bro, stick to art.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 16, 2013)

Amanda said:


> I'm curious... what people would have wanted to see instead of this?



Obito finding dirt on Alliance members, of high politcal status, turning them against each other and chilling while they kill themselves, sparing him the fatigue.


----------



## Abz (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Bro, stick to art.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Obito finding dirt on Alliance members, of high politcal status, turning them against each other and chilling while they kill themselves, sparing him the fatigue.



While that would be amusing to watch, there isn't really anything Obito can say right now to have that effect. He and Madara are by far the greatest threat the Alliance members have atm. Even the stupidest ninjas understand they must defeat him for good first, and only then can go back to their usual routines. That was the whole point of the Alliance in the first place... to save this crappy world and life style.


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Is it Naruto getting a power up at the end of the chapter with Minato transfering the other half to him or are both powering up for for their respective modes? Seems odd they are still bro fisting each other to power up.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> Is it Naruto getting a power up at the end of the chapter with Minato transfering the other half to him or are both powering up for for their respective modes? Seems odd they are still bro fisting each other to power up.



It seems the Yang half of Kurama is asking the Yin half for chakra, so it appears Naruto will receive a power up.


----------



## vered (Aug 16, 2013)

and Sasuke is really getting behind now.
he will need the perfect susanoo and perhaps another powerup in the form of his own senjutsu mode and Rinnegan.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> It seems the Yang half of Kurama is asking the Yin half for chakra, so it appears Naruto will receive a power up.



Naruto said to Minato to let's go and Minato agreed to fight along with him? Lending yang from Tina chakra doesn't mean they are fusing.

Minato may get his arm back and become Bijuu mode.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> Is it Naruto getting a power up at the end of the chapter with Minato transfering the other half to him or are both powering up for for their respective modes? Seems odd they are still bro fisting each other to power up.



Yin kurama gives some chakra to Naruto at the request of Yang Kurama 

Naruto goes BM , his cloak is different somehow if you look at it !! 

In the end Yin kurama will fuse with Yang Kurama ..... i give it 5 chapters Max


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Yin kurama gives some chakra to Naruto at the request of Yang Kurama
> 
> Naruto goes BM , his cloak is different somehow if you look at it !!
> 
> In the end Yin kurama will fuse with Yang Kurama ..... i give it 5 chapters Max



It looks the same to me.

It's only that the collar on his neck was Damaged.


----------



## geminis (Aug 16, 2013)

Where is the raw?


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

vered said:


> and Sasuke is really getting behind now.



His face this chapter shows he's thinking exactly the same. 

And that was before the Yin Kurama chakra lending...


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

vered said:


> and Sasuke is really getting behind now.
> he will need the perfect susanoo and perhaps another powerup in the form of his own senjutsu mode and Rinnegan.



No Rinnegan!


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> No Rinnegan!



No NarutoxHinata!


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 16, 2013)

Is Naruto transferring chakra to Minato or is Minato giving him the rest of Kurama?


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Sasuke is saved for Madara. Got a feeling Hashi will sacrifice himself from one of Juuito's attacks (since everyone is calling for Hashi but he can't go cause Madara won't let him) to save the alliance then Sasuke and Madara will face off. That will be his big battle.


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

what the stuff is going on?  

Madara looks so happy in the raw.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Ƶero said:


> Is Naruto transferring chakra to Minato or is Minato giving him the rest of Kurama?



Yin Kurama is giving Yang Kurama chakra. They don't seem to be fusing yet, though.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

If Kishi wants Naruto vs. Sasuke as a two sided fight, Sasuke needs Rinnegan _at least_


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> If Kishi wants Naruto vs. Sasuke as a two sided fight, Sasuke needs Rinnegan _at least_



Maybe even the next stage of the Rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

vered said:


> and Sasuke is really getting behind now.
> he will need the perfect susanoo and perhaps another powerup in the form of his own senjutsu mode and Rinnegan.



i agree and i want CS2 sasuke 


 to be fair, however, full kyuubi was already shit against hashirama and was easily ocntroled by EMS madara. 

granted, sasuke was complete horse shit against SM kabuto but as i said before (and i was right), sasuke's jutsu will be OPd without changing or adding to them. it is like SM naruto last chapter. all kishi did is say that juubi is week against SM.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Maybe even the next stage of the EMS.



fised


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> If Kishi wants Naruto vs. Sasuke as a two sided fight, Sasuke needs Rinnegan _at least_



Can't be Naruto knows how to fight against the Rinnegan. That's not an advantage for Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Can't be Naruto knows how to fight against the Rinnegan. That's not an advantage for Sasuke.



Indeed. He's done so well against it in the past. 

It's the combination of abilities which will present a problem, with the chance that we'll see something new from the Rinnegan too.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> If Kishi wants Naruto vs. Sasuke as a two sided fight, Sasuke needs Rinnegan _at least_



Some just want accept that Naruto will always be the strongest in the end, it should've been done a long time ago.

Kishi can change things whatever he likes, you can't expect what he said about the hype between Naruto and Sasuke.


Sasuke ain't getting the Rinnegan, he should get his Cs mark back.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow Sasuke does..nothing..again. Is he turning into the new Sakura? SasukexSakura canaon?


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Some just want accept that Naruto will always be the strongest in the end, it should've been done a long time ago.
> 
> Kishi can change things whatever he likes, you can't expect what he said about the hype between Naruto and Sasuke.
> 
> ...



The CS is complete trash; why take it from him only to give it back later on? 

Obito nor Madara are likely to survive this battle, we all know Sasuke will. So unless Madara or Obito takes a quick break to randomly read Rikudou's tablet with their Rinnegan (seeing that there is no indication that they have already), who's going to read it?


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Wow Sasuke does..nothing..again. Is he turning into the new Sakura? *SasukexSakura canao*n?



 Seems like it.


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Sasuke won't get the Rinnegan. He doesn't even know what it is or how it works, what techniques it posses let alone how to use it. Perfect Susano'o and some other Uchiha jutsu with EMS will be enough.


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

yes, a sage mode upgrade will do the trick.

because Sasuke knows so many sage techniques already...


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Can't be Naruto knows how to fight against the Rinnegan. That's not an advantage for Sasuke.



That's why I'm saying "at least". A second stage like Klue said maybe? And a SM as well. 

Otherwise we're in for a Curb-Stomp Battle, it's not even funny.



Pennywise said:


> Wow Sasuke does..nothing..again. Is he turning into the new Sakura? SasukexSakura canaon?



Better than RtN ending.


----------



## vered (Aug 16, 2013)

It seems Sasuke was interested in SM from his conversation with Naruto,though that page seemed to be lacking from the chinese scan.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> Sasuke won't get the Rinnegan. He doesn't even know what it is or how it works, what techniques it posses let alone how to use it. Perfect Susano'o and some other Uchiha jutsu with EMS will be enough.



There are countless examples of ocular jutsu users spewing abilities left and right directly after obtaining a new eye.

Come on son.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Indeed. He's done so well against it in the past.
> 
> It's the combination of abilities which will present a problem, with the chance that we'll see something new from the Rinnegan too.



pretty much this. RM naruto was shit against ET nagato. SM naruto was shat on by pain. full kyuubi  was shit against hashirama and madara. 

on the other hand:

1- itachi soloed two rennigan paths with kunais alone.
2- sasuke's lolameterasu can hurt juubi.
3- SM naruto can hurt juubi while RM naruto can't 

kishi's logic knows no end


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Kishi has said Naruto and Sasuke power up in sync... Naruto has powered up and will keep doing so. Sasuke's power up is already on its way. Let's be patient.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> n So unless Madara or Obito takes a quick break to randomly read Rikudou's tablet with their Rinnegan (seeing that there is no indication that they have already), who's going to read it?



still banking on that RS tablet, i see


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> pretty much this. RM naruto was shit against ET nagato. SM naruto was shat on by pain. full kyuubi  was shit against hashirama and madara.
> 
> on the other hand:
> 
> ...



 addy your drunk man.... and i hope sasuke gets the rinnegan and not Curse Mark , the asspull snake was enough 

Let Orochimaru have his curse mark and sage mode and snakes not sasuke LOL


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:
			
		

> 1- itachi soloed two rennigan paths with kunais alone.


Those were just summons with Rinnegan eyes. They can't be comparable to Nagato's full capabilities.


			
				Addy said:
			
		

> 2- sasuke's lolameterasu can hurt juubi.


When it was powered up by Cho Futon: Rasen Shuriken.


			
				Addy said:
			
		

> 3- SM naruto can hurt juubi while RM naruto can't


Rock-paper-scissors weakness. Has little to do with power.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> addy your drunk man.... and i hope sasuke gets the rinnegan and not Curse Mark , the asspull snake was enough
> 
> Let Orochimaru have his curse mark and sage mode and snakes not sasuke LOL



sasuke already has snakes as he already ditched the hawk. kishi pretty much told the readers that once sai was killed riding a hawk only to say that snakes are needed and then we see oro (snake king) talking about sasuke as if it was part 1......... and juugo (original CS carrier) is with sasuke.......... 


so pardon me for coming with this insane conclusion


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope/predict that Sasuke gets SM just for the sake of being able to damage Obito and the return of wings

but it's probably not going to be the thing to put him on Naruto's level (if he is as far behind as it looks)


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Those were just summons with Rinnegan eyes. They can't be comparable to Nagato's full capabilities.



still soloed by two 




> When it was powered up by Cho Futon: Rasen Shuriken.


FRS was needed to make it bigger. doesn't mean juubi wouldn't be hurt by a small ameterasu even if a little 



> Rock-paper-scissors weakness. Has little to do with power.



bulllshit kishi asspull  is  not rock-paper-scissors.


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> There are countless examples of ocular jutsu users spewing abilities left and right directly after obtaining a new eye.
> 
> Come on son.



When? Sasuke always knew about the MS since he's read the tablet in his shrine and he's seen Itachi use the 3 MS techniques during their fight, so he knew how to use them when he gained his own MS. He at least had forehand knowledge of MS then he mastered it. 

Him getting the Rinnegan here would be confusing as fuck to him. Madara had some time with his Rin'negan because he had it for quiet some time before his death, and Tobi also had time to use the Rinnegan after he obtained it with Konan. 

Sasuke doesn't have the time here to learn about the Rinengan and know how to use it, what it possesses, what it does for him. Nagato, Tobi and Madara all had time, they didn't activate another unknown ocular jutsu straight away in a battle and learned how to use it instantly. 

I don't know man.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I hope/predict that Sasuke gets SM just for the sake of being able to damage Obito and the return of wings
> 
> but it's probably not going to be the thing to put him on Naruto's level (if he is as far behind as it looks)



*enter sasuke tard saying sauske has yet to show his susano'o. bla blah bullshit*

but i agree. however, it will most likely be something like CS2 can effect juubi too :33


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> FRS was needed to make it bigger. doesn't mean juubi wouldn't be hurt by a small ameterasu even if a little


FRS attacks at the cellular level. This is speculation but it was likely injecting ameterasu directly in to the Juubi's cells with it's black flame micro wind blades.

It is my belief that neither Ame or FRS could damage the Juubi on their own, but together they are deadly.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> When? Sasuke always knew about the MS since he's read the tablet in his shrine and he's seen Itachi use the 3 MS techniques during their fight, so he knew how to use them when he gained his own MS. He at least had forehand knowledge of MS then he mastered it.
> 
> Him getting the Rinnegan here would be confusing as fuck to him. Madara had some time with his Rin'negan because he had it for quiet some time before his death, and Tobi also had time to use the Rinnegan after he obtained it with Konan.
> 
> ...



Did you miss Obito's flashback?

Random Kamui and Wood Release Techniques out the ass. And Sasuke randomly knew how to use Kagutsuchi, an ability his brother did not possess. And no, I do not buy the idea that Sasuke learned how to use the MS from watching his brother.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> The CS is complete trash; why take it from him only to give it back later on?
> 
> Obito nor Madara are likely to survive this battle, we all know Sasuke will. So unless Madara or Obito takes a quick break to randomly read Rikudou's tablet with their Rinnegan (seeing that there is no indication that they have already), who's going to read it?



Madara hasn't used his trump card yet, it's likely it's something to control Obito. And Orochimaru might plot something evil.

Obito should read the tablet and understand the whole story, he might get damaged but will retreat and recover. The battle been going on too long, it needs a break for the heroes.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> FRS attacks at the cellular level. This is speculation but it was likely injecting ameterasu directly in to the Juubi's cells with it's black flame micro wind blades.
> 
> It is my belief that neither Ame or FRS could damage the Juubi on their own, but together they are deadly.



while your speculation makes sense, this is kishi so i will say this with utter sadness but ........... no.

from what  i get, FRS made ameterasu bigger. it is not like yin + yang bullshit were both are needed and one can not exist without the other. for example, what if 20 uchiha used ameterasu on juubi and not 1? will the combined ameterasu be bigger? 

FRS is needed!!!!!!!!! but not the main component if you get what i mean.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Amanda said:


> Kishi has said Naruto and Sasuke power up in sync... Naruto has powered up and will keep doing so. Sasuke's power up is already on its way. Let's be patient.



He didnt say about them powering up as equal, remember how he said before that Gaara was made to be Narutos dark mirror and Orochimaru being Narutos arch enemy and his foil?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> sasuke already has snakes as he already ditched the hawk. kishi pretty much told the readers that once sai was killed riding a hawk only to say that snakes are needed and then we see oro (snake king) talking about sasuke as if it was part 1......... and juugo (original CS carrier) is with sasuke..........
> 
> 
> so pardon me for coming with this insane conclusion



that was just for the sannin parallel and you know it .... even sakura was there 



Addy said:


> while your speculation makes sense, this is kishi so i will say this with utter sadness but ........... no.
> 
> from what  i get, FRS made ameterasu bigger. it is not like yin + yang bullshit were both are needed and one can not exist without the other. for example, what if 20 uchiha used ameterasu on juubi and not 1? will the combined ameterasu be bigger?
> 
> FRS is needed!!!!!!!!! but not the main component if you get what i mean.



Juubi could just cut himself from the part that was burning 

Lik he did.... Expand burning part then cut...

Juubi its big he could get hit by 100 amaterasu and will stil won't do shit )


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

How can you expect two people to have a "legendary" fight if they are not on the same calibre?


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Madara hasn't used his trump card yet, it's likely it's something to control Obito. And Orochimaru might plot something evil.
> 
> Obito should read the tablet and understand the whole story, he might get damaged but will retreat and recover. The battle been going on too long, it needs a break for the heroes.



Madara's goal is to become the Jinchuuriki, for him to do that at this point, Obito needs to die. Madara's trump card will lead to the defeat of one of the two.

The other isn't surviving the war. The war ends with their defeat.



Arya Stark said:


> How can you expect two people to have a "legendary" fight if they are not on the same calibre?



It's Matrix bro. This dude actually believed there was zero chance Kabuto would be defeated before the war arc ended. He said Kabuto would undoubtedly fight Naruto because they are alike.

Good times.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 16, 2013)

Amanda said:


> Kishi has said Naruto and Sasuke power up in sync... Naruto has powered up and will keep doing so. Sasuke's power up is already on its way. Let's be patient.



I've been patiently waiting for three fucking years!!!! I can't take it anymore!!!


FUCK YOU KISHI!!!!


----------



## Saru (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> *enter sasuke tard saying sauske has yet to show his susano'o. bla blah bullshit*
> 
> but i agree. however, it will most likely be something like CS2 can effect juubi too :33



I think so too. because I doubt Sasuke is gonna sit there like a lame duck while Naruto is getting power ups _and_ beating Obito.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> How can you expect two people to have a "legendary" fight if they are not on the same calibre?



We shouldn't expect something more with Naruto vs Sasuke, Sasuke is going to end up like Vegeta being second best.

If Sasuke wants senjutsu he will have to be trained by Hashirama himself.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> that was just for the sannin parallel and you know it .... even sakura was there



hawk sasuke is still dead and never mentioned until now......... orochimaru is alive and well, and CS giver juugo is also there 


> Juubi could just cut himself from the part that was burning
> 
> Lik he did.... Expand burning part then cut...
> 
> Juubi its big he could get hit by 100 amaterasu and will stil won't do shit )


indeed, it won't do shit but it can hurt juubi nonetheless even if he can get red of it  as we have seen with SM naruto evne though this chapter it seem SM naruto is utterly useless too


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> while your speculation makes sense, this is kishi so i will say this with utter sadness but ........... no.
> 
> from what  i get, FRS made ameterasu bigger. it is not like yin + yang bullshit were both are needed and one can not exist without the other. for example, what if 20 uchiha used ameterasu on juubi and not 1? will the combined ameterasu be bigger?
> 
> FRS is needed!!!!!!!!! but not the main component if you get what i mean.


Your scenario sounds plausible, however it would be the same if there were magically 20 real Narutos who could all use Cho Futon Rasen Shuriken. Your initial argument about a tiny bit of ameterasu hurting the Juubi kinda fizzles away.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> We shouldn't expect something more with Naruto vs Sasuke, Sasuke is going to end up like Vegeta being second best.
> 
> If Sasuke wants senjutsu he will have to be trained by Hashirama himself.



I don't think anyone believes he will be Naruto's exact equal, but the gap between them won't be that large. A battle should come down to the wire, no different than Hashirama and Madara's legendary valley forming duel.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 16, 2013)

Sasuke knows the cursed seal was related to Juugo's sennin transformation, so when Orochimaru shows up he'll probably ask to regain a version of it again, meaning his attacks will also be senjutsu based. I doubt he cares about being 'better' than Naruto at the moment though.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 16, 2013)

Sasuke's powerup will come. But for now Kishi just wanted to tribute Naruto's birthday. I think this is the first time in the manga kishimoto has ever acknowledged Naruto's birthday.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> We shouldn't expect something more with Naruto vs Sasuke, Sasuke is going to end up like Vegeta being second best.
> 
> If Sasuke wants senjutsu he will have to be trained by Hashirama himself.



Obvious Narutard is obvious.  You wouldn't have said Sasuke is second best at the beginning of shippuden.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I think so too. because I doubt Sasuke is gonna sit there like a lame duck while Naruto is getting power ups _and_ beating Obito.



depends 

see, this fight has NOTHING to do with sasuke. he still allied himself with obito even though he killed his family with itachi. i think, to sasuke, obito is nothing more than a tool used by konoha which might explain why he cooperated at the end.

however, naruto is obito's dark side and he killed kushina + minato. 

to be perfectly honest with you, i think orochimaru would have more connection to sasuke in a fight in oro is still evil.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> It's Matrix bro. This dude actually believed there was zero chance Kabuto would be defeated before the war arc ended. He said Kabuto would undoubtedly fight Naruto because they are alike.
> 
> Good times.


Remember the times there was a phrase "I believe in Kabutochimaru"?
Good times indeed.




Matrix XZ said:


> We shouldn't expect something more with Naruto vs Sasuke, Sasuke is going to end up like Vegeta being second best.
> 
> If Sasuke wants senjutsu he will have to be trained by Hashirama himself.





They will have a very intense battle first. Kishimoto intends for Sasuke vs. Naruto to be memorable, in which world you are living? For that Sasuke needs huge power ups.


----------



## Despiser (Aug 16, 2013)

Full spoiler translation up!


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Obvious Narutard is obvious.  You wouldn't have said Sasuke is second best at the beginning of shippuden.



I'm stating the facts that Naruto is going to be the next six paths sage by the Bijuu, toad sage, and the sage himself. Has there ever been stated about Sasuke being the destined child? No.

Don't be using Hashirama and Madara parellals or the brothers of the six paths sage to back it up or by Obito.

Why did Obito need Sasuke for anyway?


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Rin died on the same day as Kushina?  Don't even think her name was mentioned in the raw. Pretty sure the other trans had it as Minato and Kushina.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> *We shouldn't expect something more with Naruto vs Sasuke, Sasuke is going to end up like Vegeta being second best.*
> 
> If Sasuke wants senjutsu he will have to be trained by Hashirama himself.


because JUST LIKE VAGETA, SASUKE DID NOT WIN A SINGLE FIGHT AGAINST NARUTO :33 

we all know that naruto will be beet sasuke at the end............. after 650+ chapters, and obtaining 21232 power ups 

oh yeah, and in order for naruto to beet sasuke.............. naruto had to become hax himself...... just like sasuke 

i am not seeing your face but i know the look you have right now


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Remember the times there was a phrase "I believe in Kabutochimaru"?
> Good times indeed.
> 
> 
> ...




Vegeta and Goku was memorable, but Goku was already stronger than him.

Sasuke is not getting Rinnegan, I will accept him getting Cs but Naruto will be stronger than Sasuke in the end,


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara's goal is to become the Jinchuuriki, for him to do that at this point, Obito needs to die. Madara's trump card will lead to the defeat of one of the two.
> 
> The other isn't surviving the war. The war ends with their defeat.
> 
> ...



Kabuto didnt die as anyone thought he will but its likely he still has sage mode, and I only mentioned by what Kabuto said about fighting Naruto.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> hawk sasuke is still dead and never mentioned until now......... orochimaru is alive and well, and CS giver juugo is also there
> indeed, it won't do shit but it can hurt juubi nonetheless even if he can get red of it  as we have seen *with SM naruto evne though this chapter it seem SM naruto is utterly useless too*



Ofcourse it was useless , it was just for kishi to put the sign up only senjutsu works , wait for some really heavy senjutsu shit .... 

hawk sasuke is dead. ok im goign to  remember this....  , i am 100% he will summon that hawk again 

Juugo could have gived him senju dna , oro is waiting ,  for god sake sasuke could have read the tablet and get rinnegan when he was with the hokage's 

Never happen....


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 16, 2013)

Imagine watching 2 sheep, 2 chickens, an aging nun, a creationist preacher, and 2 random children stuck in a grey, spartan room beyond which absolutely nothing exists. These life forms don't need food and sleep. You are certain that there is no "outside".

That's how I feel whenever I attempt to immerse myself in the story.

Something interesting may happen, and perhaps some of the characters interest you, but for now you're indefinitely stuck watching the aforementioned limbo of a room.

Because the Narutoverse has been shrunk into claustrophobic proportions, much of the story's air of mystery is gone. 

Right now, it seems the only weighty "question marks" out there are Orochimaru and Kabuto.



Astrαl said:


> I  hope/predict that Sasuke gets SM just for the sake of being able to  damage Obito and the return of wings



Well, he doesn't necessarily have to contribute much at the moment. As everyone knows, he may end up fighting Madara instead. Naruto, Minato, Kurama, and Kakashi are more relevant than Sasuke as far as dealing with Obito is concerned.

Besides, there are options other than SM:
- Sharinnegan
- Hashirama's essence from Juugo
- Perfect Susanoo with Totsuka and Yata Mirror


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Sasuke: Only natural energy can counter natural energy. Is that what you mean? Although I don’t fully understand what you are talking about, *but…*
> Naruto: *LEARNING SENJUTSU WAS REALLY AWESOME! *Okay, now I’ll use the Frog-Fu (Frog Kumite) techniques to deal with this guy!



CS 2 sasuke incoming


----------



## mayumi (Aug 16, 2013)

Finally father son combo. I feel naruto teleports everyone with chakra link + hiraishin.

Tobirama is now a full fledged Naruto fanboy. That he is like my brother comparison


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

so Obito attacked Konoha on teh anniversary of Rin's death? go figure.....


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> Rin died on the same day as Kushina?  Don't even think her name was mentioned in the raw. Pretty sure the other trans had it as Minato and Kushina.


they're not raw, they're already in chinese.



When is this teleport marathon gonna end....

why the heck is Obito trying to destroy the world? if everyone's dead, who's gonna populate his moon eye dream world....>.>


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Vegeta and Goku was memorable, but Goku was already stronger than him.


not the last fight in the DBZ. last fight was majin buu WHERE VAGETA ADMITS HIS INFERIORITY if i recall right. also, kishi said sasuke vs naruto is the last fight and he has already build for it again with evil sasuke. 


> Sasuke is not getting Rinnegan, I will accept him getting Cs but *Naruto will be stronger than Sasuke in the end*,


he will be stronger than him at the end. no one is saying the opposite of that. here is the thing, though. THE END. not the start, not the middle, THE END


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 16, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Sasuke is not getting Rinnegan, I will accept him getting Cs but *Naruto will be stronger than Sasuke in the end*,



No one's denying that, the issue is you thinking the gap between them will be massive. How can Sasuke call himself killing Naruto or any of the Bijuu without a power boost?


----------



## Sifus (Aug 16, 2013)

Read translation. Shitty chapter is shit. 90% Naruto wank 10% plot progression.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> they're not raw, they're already in chinese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the millions of non fighters in the world.  He's just trying to get rid of the ninjas here.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 16, 2013)

The amount of hate threads this chapter will generate will amuse me


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

> Obito: It’s the anniversary of *Rin* and Kushina’s deaths!





Do you know what this means? He attacked Konoha out of _revenge_. It was already suspicious he attacked in a fashion Rin trying to prevent.

This is the chapter Obito is done in my eyes.

edit: No really...I hope this is not true.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

she was going to set the three tails on konoha, dies.  Obito says fuck this shit and unleashes the kyuubi a year later on Konoha.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

3 multiply 3 makes 9


----------



## Sunspear7 (Aug 16, 2013)

Obito attacked Konoha on the anniversary of Rin's death. 

Obito just no.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> she was going to set the three tails on konoha, dies.  Obito says fuck this shit and unleashes the kyuubi a year later on Konoha.



Revenge against Minato for failing to show up?


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

OBITO ATTACKING KONOHA BECAUSE OF RIN!


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

You let Rin die.

So I'll let Kushina die.

FEEL MY PAAIIINN  

*linkin park playing at distance*


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Revenge against Mianto for failing to show up?



kishi's "savior logic"


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Revenge against Mianto for failing to show up?



sure sounds like it going by spoilers.   You took the girl I love away by not showing up so i'm going to take yours.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> the millions of non fighters in the world.  He's just trying to get rid of the ninjas here.




since when he started to care about the fodders...it's not like they're gonna do anything to him....
the 4 of them had like 2 or 3 rounds of saving each other with teleport, now another round saving fodders....this has been going on like 6 weeks?


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> You let Rin die.
> 
> So I'll let Kushina die.
> 
> FEEL MY PAAIIINN



my pain is greater than yours 

dark naruto is the worst villain of this series. poor minato won't even defeat madara........ he will defeat obito


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 16, 2013)

Page 15

Naruto: …
*Obito: It’s the anniversary of Rin and Kushina’s deaths!  The day your mother died!*
Obito: Listen up.  When people die, everything about them comes to an end…this world…
Naruto: That’s right…
Naruto: Then tomorrow is…
Naruto: My birthday as well.




How did he know what day exactly Rin died?
How was he sure Naruto will be born on that day?

But at least it explains _*how long has he waited for that moment*_: 1 year...


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Why is it inherently bad that Obito's motivations are emotionally driven? It's realistic and makes him a believable character.


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Please Kishi, just get rid of this clown.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Kishi probably finds the anniversary attack romantic....>.>


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

so waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait a minute.......... obito did not attack konoha because he knew about jinchuriki being weak at giving birth. no, he did it because of rin? 

failbito is just fail. 


again, poor minato. could have had madara or even oro as a villain fight


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

>Expecting Konoha attack to be motivated by some deep complex shit like framing Uchiha clan

> LOLNOPE BECAUSE YOU LET RIN DIE SENSEIIIII


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

obito has always been vengeful though so makes sense. 



Jane Crocker said:


> Why is it inherently bad that Obito's motivations are emotionally driven? It's realistic and makes him a believable character.



i actually don't mind it at all.  I just know people will rage about it and it's quite entertaining to see.


----------



## Talis (Aug 16, 2013)

Spoiler in spoiler thread is legit?


----------



## Sunspear7 (Aug 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Why is it inherently bad that Obito's motivations are emotionally driven? It's realistic and makes him a believable character.



He said he didn't start this war because of Rin's death, but he wanted to destroy the ninja system etc.

Then he starts going on about Rin, Rin, Rin and now this.


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> so waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait a minute.......... obito did not attack konoha because he knew about jinchuriki being weak at giving birth. no, he did it because of rin?
> 
> failbito is just fail.
> 
> ...


Emotions are a greater reason for war than anything. Every villain, no matter how ambitious, has something that drives them.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Kishi probably finds the anniversary attack romantic....>.>



That's Kishi's way of romance for you.  So tragic and beautiful.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Why is it inherently bad that Obito's motivations are emotionally driven? It's realistic and makes him a believable character.



this is how most people see it, including me :

a 30 year old man is trying to brainwash the world into the matrix so he can be with a 13 year old girl that never returned the feelings he had.

i am not sure how you see it, but this is how everyone who hates it, sees it.

both sasuke's revenge and obito's motivation are emotionally driven. however, that is  very broad.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

What the fuck, Kishi 

It's too much even for me


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> He said he didn't start this war because of Rin's death, but he wanted to destroy the ninja system etc.
> 
> Then he starts going on about Rin, Rin, Rin and now this.


He's a conflicted and damaged individual. This chapter makes that clear. I don't see how this revelation changes anything when it has been apparent for some time now.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Why is it inherently bad that Obito's motivations are emotionally driven? It's realistic and makes him a believable character.



if he's just vengeful, why doesn't he just kill everyone in every shinobi village? his motivation and his evil plan don't really connect...


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

He lost the not-love of his adolesent life, thus the world is trash and must end. We've known this for months now, no use in being upset any longer.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

He turned 5 minutes old Naruto into a bomb because Minato let Rin die...

Let that sink in.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

i actually find it weird just how much Obito hates Minato compared to Kakashi.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone with a decent link to the scans that I can put in the Spoiler thread?


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> He turned 5 minutes old Naruto into a bomb because Minato let Rin die...
> 
> Let that sink in.


welcome to last year


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

it also explains why he controlled the mist for ten years and had them kill off each other. revenge for Rin.


----------



## Kazeshini (Aug 16, 2013)

After weeks of nothingness, this had to happen.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

I think I don't want to find out why Obito took part in the Uchiha Massacre and controlled Mizukage now 


Kishi, what the fuck


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Anyone with a decent link to the scans that I can put in the Spoiler thread?



Not bad:


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 16, 2013)

Lesson for Kunoichi's in Naruverse, don't friendzone Obito.



Klue said:


> Not bad:



Isn't there somewhere with bigger images?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

I noticed  before but Karyu Endan takes the cake for outright calling it out in my thread of unanswered questions regarding to Obito:



Karyu Endan said:


> Clearly resentment towards the village that let Rin die, and a move to deny Rin's sacrifice; Rin died to protect Konoha from a Bijuu attack. So the most obvious way of denying that would be to attack Konoha with a Bijuu. Obito says he doesn't care, but the way he acts it's more like he's going out of his way to get revenge.



I knew it was coming but...


----------



## Sunspear7 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I think I don't want to find out why Obito took part in the Uchiha Massacre and controlled Mizukage now



Pretty much. Fan fiction seems to be the better option now.


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

It's official, Obito must be the most butthurt character in the entire series after this. There's been characters which have let go of past shit in the past but nope, not this guy.

Can you imagine Obito in a nightclub chatting to a girl and she turns him down, next thing you know he plans to kill everyone in the nightclub because they weren't playing the right music in the background


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> this is how most people see it, including me :
> 
> a 30 year old man is trying to brainwash the world into the matrix so he can be with a 13 year old girl that never returned the feelings he had.
> 
> ...


When you look at what happened to Obito, it's easy to understand that he isn't mentally there. I don't think his mentality ever grew past that of a teenager. His motives are purely emotional. Though I can understand why you and many others would find this distasteful especially after 10 years of reading.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, at least he wasn't following Madara's orders after all  Some were sure he was attacking Konoha just because Mads told him so


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Well, at least he wasn't following Madara's orders after all  Some were sure he was attacking Konoha just because Mads told him so



THIS ISN'T ANY BETTER


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Well, at least he wasn't following Madara's orders after all  Some were sure he was attacking Konoha just because Mads told him so


Thankfully that never happened. Obito's crimes against humanity can not just so easily be pushed on to Madara like that.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> a 30 year old man is trying to brainwash...



You mean a 30-year-old Uchiha.

A significant detail.


----------



## lathia (Aug 16, 2013)

Obito.... you sleek sob. You couldn't romanticize Rin so you went after Minato's perfect life. These Uchihas.... being Uchiha.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't want to know why he caused Uchiha massacre after all this.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I think I don't want to find out why Obito took part in the Uchiha Massacre and controlled Mizukage now
> 
> 
> Kishi, what the fuck


He hated the Uchiha because his parents gave birth to him, who was too weak infront of the mighty rocks, thus unable to save Rin later on.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Lesson for Kunoichi's in Naruverse, don't friendzone Obito.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there somewhere with bigger images?



Nope. Best quality we have thus far.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I don't want to know why he caused Uchiha massacre after all this.



Cause them uchihas did not go to help rin out with thier sharingan control when she became a host. Just like them Uchihas were not found during kyuubi attack. Coincidence? I think not


----------



## Kazeshini (Aug 16, 2013)

So the Uchiha clan died because of Rin?


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I don't want to know why he caused Uchiha massacre after all this.



They couldn't save Rin.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Juubito's wound doesn't even heal...why is the villain looking so beatable before the fight even starts...>.>


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Lesson for Kunoichi's in Naruverse, don't friendzone Obito.


Obito girlfriend-zoned Rin first


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

freaken Rin, she just had to go and sacrifice herself. smh  What's the body count now up to due to that sacrifice? 50k?


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> THIS ISN'T ANY BETTER


Yeah, planning to frame Uchihas would be so much better. Now it seems like everything that happened was on a whim. Like if Obito didn't feel butthurt on the anniversary, Uchihas wouldn't be framed and there most likely wouldn't be any plot formed, which resulted in massacre later.
I liked to think that all was cleverly planned. But oh well 

Kishi, my god


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

inb4 Obito takes out Sakura.  My Rin is gone so i'm going to take your Rin.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Yeah, planning to frame Uchihas would be so much better. Now it seems like everything that happened was on a whim. Like if Obito didn't feel butthurt on the anniversary, Uchihas wouldn't be framed and there most likely wouldn't be any plot formed, which resulted in massacre later.
> I liked to think that all was cleverly planned. But oh well



I wonder if he helped Itachi with the massacres cos it happened to fall on Rin's birthday, and he felt like doing something bad to the trash...>.>


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> inb4 Obito takes out Sakura.  My Rin is gone so i'm going to take your Rin.



Yeah first Minato and now he needs to complete set with Naruto.

Though the girl he saw close to Naruto was Hinata so I'm really bothered.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Yeah first Minato and now he needs to complete set with Naruto.
> 
> Though the girl he saw close to Naruto was Hinata so I'm really bothered.



  

If he kills Hinata or Sakura to force Naruto to understand his loss of Rin, NF would....


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Pain literally did the same thing with Hinata so Obito attacking Sakura would be


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 16, 2013)

Damn Obito is all sorts of fucked up. To think that Rin is driving the entire plot right now.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I don't want to know why he caused Uchiha massacre after all this.



Since Obito is emotionally driven and abnormally sensitive, he probably just didn't want to feel awkward:

Itachi: Help me annihilate the Uchiha.
Tobi: Uhh, I don't really care about that.
Itachi: Aren't you Madara? You were supposed to hold a grudge against the Uchiha.
Tobi: Uhh, yeah?
Itachi: And that mask. What are you hiding?
Tobi: Err...
Itachi: Who are you?
Tobi: ... *sweats*
Tobi: N-no. I _am _Madara Uchiha!
Itachi: *death stare*
Tobi: Well, uh, good luck! *teleports away*

Awkward.


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Honestly, my only complaint is that Kishimoto should have given Rin a freaking world more of characterization than she has gotten.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Honestly, my only complaint is that Kishimoto should have given Rin a freaking world more of characterization than she has gotten.



Doesn't matter, the outcome is still shit.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

lathia said:


> Obito.... you sleek sob. You couldn't romanticize Rin so you went after Minato's perfect life. These Uchihas.... being Uchiha.



good thing he killed kushina  

bitch held back minato


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Doesn't matter, the outcome is still shit.


Yeah, I guess that wouldn't help the opinion of those who are dissatisfied with the current plot.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 16, 2013)

Strongest father son duo confirmed : 

Minato + Naruto > Fugaku + Sasuke > Hiruzen + Asuma


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Page 15
> 
> Naruto: ?
> *Obito: It?s the anniversary of Rin and Kushina?s deaths!  The day your mother died!*
> ...



More timeline fuckups. 

So only approx. a year passed between Obito's "death"  and Kushina's by the original timeline.

Now a year between Rin's death and Kushina's.

Obito's hair grew a foot in like a week.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Honestly, my only complaint is that Kishimoto should have given Rin a freaking world more of characterization than she has gotten.



there will be more rin scenes incoming, that i'm sure.  Kishi won't be able to resist having Obito when he passes away see Rin's ghost much like Kakashi did with his dad.


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito's hair grew a foot in like a week.


It was due to the superhuman lifeforce of the Senju chakra


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 16, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Page 15
> 
> Naruto: ?
> *Obito: It?s the anniversary of Rin and Kushina?s deaths!  The day your mother died!*
> ...



how do we know he waited for a year ?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So only approx. a year passed between Obito's "death"  and Kushina's by the original timeline.


Was this ever mentioned in the manga or was it just an assumption?


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> More timeline fuckups.
> 
> So only approx. a year passed between Obito's "death"  and Kushina's by the original timeline.
> 
> ...


when obito thinks of rin, his heir isn't the only thing that grows a foot long


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 16, 2013)

It's nice to have confirmation that Naruto's birthday is the day Rin died, we had a solid clue because both Kakashi and Obito were visiting her grave on that day, but still. 

That said I don't see what's the fuss is all about. Of course Obito attacked Konoha because of Rin. I thought everyone was aware of something that obvious. Back then Obito was a 14 or 15 year old teen and Rin's death was still fresh in his memory. It isn't really a surprise that he attacked that way to punish Konoha and especially Minato for her death.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Do you know what pisses me off the most? Instead of being punished with the worst death possible, he'll be happily ever after with Rin after life.

He doesn't fucking deserve it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> how do we know he waited for a year ?



anniversary =a  *year *passed


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> when obito thinks of rin, his heir isn't the only thing that grows a foot long


That explains why he was suddenly so proficient with wood style jutsu


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

get it??????????

obito = dark naruto.

rin died = dark naruto was born.

same day good naruto and hope was born.

get it? DO YOU FUCKING GET IT?


----------



## Despiser (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys, the Chinese script is unclear, but I'm pretty sure it said Rin.  DIdn't say anything about being a year apart.  Could've been the same day, a year later, two years later, five years later...who knows?  Anniversary can be one year, two year, ten year...no clue.  Doesn't specify.

Btw, if you enjoyed the translation, please rep it


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> That explains why he was suddenly so proficient with wood style jutsu



wasn't he saying "when i meet kakashi AND RIN" when he first used wood jutsu?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2013)

anniversary isnt a year has passed though....


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> It's nice to have confirmation that Naruto's birthday is the day Rin died, we had a solid clue because both Kakashi and Obito were visiting her grave on that day, but still.
> 
> That said I don't see what's the fuss is all about. Of course Obito attacked Konoha because of Rin. I thought everyone was aware of something that obvious. Back then Obito was a 14 or 15 year old teen and Rin's death was still fresh in his memory. It isn't really a surprise that he attacked that way to punish Konoha and especially Minato for her death.



lol yeah it's been obvious that his entire motivation and what he's done was because of her death.  I mean the flashback laid it out simply, so i don't understand the shock that comes with such a revelation, which isn't really a revelation to begin with.


----------



## Hasan (Aug 16, 2013)

Wait... People lived with Obito starting the Fourth World War because of Rin, but have trouble accepting that Uchiha were massacred because of her...?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Anniversary means EXACTLY year passed, guys


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Do you know what pisses me off the most? Instead of being punished with the worst death possible, he'll be happily ever after with Rin after life.
> 
> He doesn't fucking deserve it.


Because we know so much about Narutoverse afterlife. 


Arya Stark said:


> Anniversary means EXACTLY year passed, guys


Remember all of this is being based on a translation of a translation.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Nah, this time it's different since these scans are in chinese as opposed to the typical japanese raws that we normally get.



so it will take another 5 days because they can't translate chinese but they can translate japanease ?


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> wasn't he saying "when i meet kakashi AND RIN" when he first used wood jutsu?


#teen problems

Obito's entire life has been one big confusing stage.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Because we know so much about Narutoverse afterlife.



Kakashi met with his father.

And you know the trope on this. He dies, wakes up in his child form, Rin greets him with smile, they disappear together etc.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Anniversary means EXACTLY year passed, guys



Kushina died 16 years ago.


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> so it will take another 5 days because they can't translate chinese but they can translate japanease ?


Well I certainly hope not. I'm saying that the usual translators might not actually know chinese, as ridiculous as that may sound.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> More timeline fuckups.
> 
> So only approx. a year passed between Obito's "death"  and Kushina's by the original timeline.
> 
> ...



It  looks like he was not 14, but (close to) 15 when he attacked Konoha:  "dies" at 13, some weeks, months of recovery, Rin dies, waits one year  to attack Konoha, maybe during that year he fucked up Mist. LOL




Grimmjowsensei said:


> how do we know he waited for a year ?



anniversary1. the *yearly recurrence of the date* of a past event: the tenth anniversary of their .  

2. the celebration or commemoration of such a date. 

3. . 


adjective  4. *returning or recurring each **year*;* annual.*


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

according to the chinese commenters on tieba, that's Kushina's taiwanese translation, not Rin, no Rin was mentioned


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> wasn't he saying "when i meet kakashi AND RIN" when he first used wood jutsu?


But he mentioned Kakashi too, so... bi-curious that is? 


Nic said:


> lol yeah it's been obvious that his entire motivation and what he's done was because of her death.  I mean the flashback laid it out simply, so i don't understand the shock that comes with such a revelation, which isn't really a revelation to begin with.





Hasan said:


> Wait... People lived with Obito starting the Fourth World War because of Rin, but have trouble accepting that Uchiha were massacred because of her...? .


Well, people would like for the major plot points in the series to have more rational reasons behind them 
It's understandable.
It's one thing to go dark side because of her death, but to do your evil *work* just because of that, without any pre-thinking, rational goal is kinda wrong, imo. It just makes it look as he never had any plan, just acted on a whim. And it's bad.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> according to the chinese commenters on tieba, that's Kushina's taiwanese translation, not Rin, no Rin was mentioned



Please let it be true, these are the last strings I'm holding on for my love for Obito.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Kakashi met with his father.


In limbo. Not really the Pure World.
And if Rin were in limbo, wouldn't she too have greeted Kakashi?


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Because we know so much about Narutoverse afterlife.
> Remember all of this is being based on a translation of a translation.



even with that, it still also says that rin died the same day kushina died. 

unless rin died at 3 am and obito took revenge at 9 pm, at least  A YEAR has passed by unless the chinese translation  messed up, twice with the date


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

well the first translations said Minato and Kushina not Rin and Kushina.  so i'm not sure if it's Rin or not. lol


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Poor Rin, she must be getting so much hate from the 40,000 fodders which died in this war in the afterlife


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> In limbo. Not really the Pure World.
> And if Rin were in limbo, wouldn't she too have greeted Kakashi?



*sigh* You know what I'm talking about Nesha. It's just the imagery, pure or not. After being mentioned THIS MUCH in romantic sense, I expect her to make an appearence either as soul or hologram at the end of course.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 16, 2013)

Just kill Obito already, Kishi


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> In limbo. Not really the Pure World.
> And if Rin were in limbo, wouldn't she too have greeted Kakashi?


My theory is that Sakumo was in limbo due to his death being suicide, however that it for another thread.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> In limbo. Not really the Pure World.
> And if Rin were in limbo, wouldn't she too have greeted Kakashi?



it's possible she hasn't moved on either.  I mean they did both commit suicide technically.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Please let it be true, these are the last strings I'm holding on for my love for Obito.



some chinese readers had the same confusion, thought it's Rin, people who followed the taiwanese version clarified


----------



## auem (Aug 16, 2013)

can't see any problem with timeline....
Rin and Kushina may died in the same day,just some 5 years apart say....

Kushina going to labor at the same date just worked for Obito's grudge...


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> some chinese readers had the same confusion, thought it's Rin, people who followed the taiwanese version clarified



That's good


----------



## zuul (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Do you know what pisses me off the most? Instead of being punished with the worst death possible, he'll be happily ever after with Rin after life.
> 
> He doesn't fucking deserve it.



You're right. Obito doesn't deserve it. He deserves Rin's hate even in the afterlife.


For some reason, mengele-Orochi who was experimenting on children for the lulz doesn't piss me off, but Obito killing the Uchiha, Minato and Kushina because of his supposedly 'beautiful' love for Rin irritates me.

I guess I suppose we are supposed to feel sympathy for him.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> some chinese readers had the same confusion, thought it's Rin, people who followed the taiwanese version clarified



Fucking Asian language.

Anyways, I'm getting accustomed to the idea either way.  It was a long time coming after all.



zuul said:


> You're right. Obito doesn't deserve it. He deserves Rin's hate even in the afterlife.
> 
> 
> For some reason, mengele-Orochi who was experimenting on children for the lulz doesn't piss me off, but Obito killing the Uchiha, Minato and Kushina because of his supposedly 'beautiful' love for Rin irritates me.
> ...



Yeah in fact I want Rin to appear, only to spit on his face. He shat on her sacrifice and caused lots of atrocities in name of her.

I used to love Obito but when Kishi started to paint his love as something ~pure~ I got turned off by him.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 16, 2013)

Sometimes I wonder if NF is obsessed more with Rin than Obito.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> it's possible she hasn't moved on either.  I mean they did both commit suicide technically.


Other than Kakashi, for whom would she be waiting? He's the only person with which she would have issues to work out concerning her death.


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

mayumi said:


> Sometimes I wonder if NF is obsessed more with Rin than Obito.


They are the same package. Unfortunately Rin herself has next to no characterization.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Shakar said:


> Just kill Obito already, Kishi



you got to wait until tomorrow in the manga time , its naruto birth day and the day his mother and father died....

its the perfect day to get justice for them.... and to TNJ obito cuz rin died on the same day but a year early 

the timeline is dead..... killed and buried , don't ask questions 

So 5 chapter's top of waiting


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Other than Kakashi for whom would she be waiting? He's the only person with which she would have issues to work out.



you have a valid point but i'm not sure it matters enough to kishi if he's focused on giving Obito's story line a conclusion with this Rin thing.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 16, 2013)

I just realized Minato giving Naruto a present fits the occasion perfectly. That planning Kishimoto.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

mayumi said:


> Sometimes I wonder if NF is obsessed more with Rin than Obito.



Rin is the Holy Virgin of this manga, plz.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> you got to wait until tomorrow in the manga time , its naruto birth day and the day his mother and father died....
> 
> its the perfect day to get justice for them.... and to TNJ obito cuz rin died on the same day but a year early
> 
> ...



naruto started fighting Obito 80 chapters ago and it is still the same day, so we have no idea how much longer kishi is going to milk this out.  Could be another 30 with the flashbacks and possible new transformation and the number of people that can be taken out.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

mayumi said:


> Sometimes I wonder if NF is obsessed more with Rin than Obito.



well,  the chinese fans on tieba thought the same, saw a name unfamiliar, and went "it must be Rin!"


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

mayumi said:


> I just realized Minato giving Naruto a present fits the occasion perfectly. That planning Kishimoto.


Just like how Naruto was granted with the Kyuubi the day he was born?


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

I wonder whether Kishi always wanted to give Rin so much importance, ever since Kakashi Gaiden, or he just couldn't come up with anything else 

The fact that he obviously planned Tobito makes me believe in former, but then it all gets even more nonsensical because of her lack of any character development 



eurytus said:


> well,  the chinese fans on tieba thought the same, saw a name unfamiliar, and went "it must be Rin!"


so it's not only western readers


----------



## Shakar (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> you got to wait until tomorrow in the manga time , its naruto birth day and the day his mother and father died....


Hopefully  Now that they found a way to hurt him, and Kushina's and Minato's deaths are finally being discussed...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2013)

So he attacked Kohona on the anniversary of rins death which is the same day naruto was born. So it had nothing to do with framing the uchiha funny thought he actually had a plan. Naruto women should never friend zone an uchiha they get moody and nuts


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> naruto started fighting Obito 80 chapters ago and it is still the same day, so *we have no idea how much longer kishi is going to milk this out.*  Could be another 30 with the flashbacks and possible new transformation and the number of people that can be taken out.



You could be right he is whoreing this shit for about  a year , and nobody is going to care about this once madara becomes juubi jinchuuriki himself 

Its that bad.... 

i should send a fuck you kishi email , if only i knew his emal


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> if only i knew his emal


Good thing no one does


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't be surprised if the Uchiha massacre happened because of Rin (in Obito's eyes). He probably hoped everyone turned on Konoha if they found out all the Uchihas have died thus fulfilling his revenge for the Konoha hate.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I wonder whether Kishi always wanted to give Rin so much importance, ever since Kakashi Gaiden, or he just couldn't come up with anything else
> 
> The fact that he obviously planned Tobito makes me believe in former, but then it all gets even more nonsensical because of her lack of any character development
> 
> ...



Just like how he's aware of the fact Sakura had no development, yet continued to neglect her, cos he couldn't write female character, and he didn't care. And since he had to create the dark nartuo parallels, there're restrictions, limited angles he could pursue.


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Just like how he's aware of the fact Sakura had no development, yet continued to neglect her, cos he couldn't write female character, and he didn't care. And since he had to create the dark nartuo parallels, there're restrictions, limited angles he could pursue.


Developing Sakura would not have brought a single thing to the plot.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Hashirama: Madara! Can you wait a sec! Your colleague is about to…
Madara: Both of us are just corpses raised by Edo Tensei! No need to worry about too many other things!
*Madara: Just try and charge through me!*



Tobirama: Since this is the case, the only option we have is to use Hiraishin to teleport them outside the barrier. Yondaime Hokage…are you able to teleport two of them away?
*Minato: Given that I’m unable to create any markings right now, at most I’ll be able to teleport one away.*

FTG without seals 

Minato: …
*Naruto: Hey, pops…I have an idea…don’t know if it would work…*
Minato: !
Naruto: Bump fists with me?
Minato: ?
Obito: …
[They bump fists]

White Kyuubi: Hey! How’s my other half doing? Not bad?
*White Kyuubi: Can you give me part of your chakra?
Black Kyuubi: ?!
Black Kyuubi: Begging myself for help…feels really weird…*

Naruto is going to break to the barrier and redirect the bijuudama's with his speed calling it !


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 16, 2013)

mayumi said:


> I just realized Minato giving Naruto a present fits the occasion perfectly. That planning Kishimoto.



True let's hope Minato's sense for birthday gifts is better than his sense for names.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice end for the chap, Naruto and Minato combine their downs to make super downs.


----------



## Toonz (Aug 16, 2013)

Everytime i read the spoilers i keep thinking of DBZ cell sega


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rin dying on the same day as Naruto's birth is a coincidence. Kishi is just trying to do the whole hope dying/hope being born parallel as well as Obito destroying what she fought for on the day of her death. Are people really suggesting if Naruto had been born a day earlier he wouldn't have attacked? It's not like he timed the birth for Rin's birthday, it's just a cool coincidence that he finds poetic.

The attack was simply to get the tailed beast and kill anyone who would try and stop him. Nothing more, the date in which Naruto was born could not have been something Obito could control and to suggest that he wouldn't go forward with the plan if it wasn't Rin's deathday is Rindiculous.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Developing Sakura would not have brought a single thing to the plot.



Sakura is supposed to be Rin's parallel, if Kishi had fleshed out Rin's character more, pretty sure she'd been another Sakura, fangirls are the only female characters Kishi knows how to write, not sure it'd add anything to the plot


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Sakura is supposed to be Rin's parallel, if Kishi had fleshed out Rin's character more, pretty sure she'd been another Sakura, fangirls are the only female characters Kishi knows how to write, not sure it'd add anything to the plot


It's sad but I guess that is just how things are. At least Kishimoto made a point of knowing nothing about women early on.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 16, 2013)

This chapter sounds messy tbh.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> So he attacked Kohona on the anniversary of rins death which is the same day naruto was born. So it had nothing to do with framing the uchiha funny thought he actually had a plan. Naruto women should never friend zone an uchiha they get moody and nuts



Am I the only one who saw Tobi was okay with being friend-zoned?  He is not a stalker.  He is just a guy who wants to bend the world to his own rules because he thinks that is good for them (as well as being the psycho chick in Inception who doesn't know the difference between reality and fantasy)



Also, what spoiler is everyone talking about?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 16, 2013)

Obito quickly retreated to long range after that sage rasengan.What a bitch went into hiding   But the level of PIS minato you can make arms with kyuubi chakra smh.

Still has'nt given kyuubi naruto dark kurama.So still ways to go tag team  fanfic next .But this chapter you can see where naruto gets his character from.Both traits of mom and dad.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

From what we've seen so far Rin and Sakura are nothing alike. They only share their position in the team but that's all.

Anyways Rin being the motivation behind Kyuubi attack makes too much sense, I'll have to deal with it. Poor Rin though.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Kishi is setting up another Bijuu-Mode transformation-Bijuudama repelling moment, it seems. Did he really need to waste a cliff-hanger on the actual transformation?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

@ Sarah - He collected pics of her and drooled over her all day.



Gabe said:


> So he attacked Kohona on the anniversary of rins death which is the same day naruto was born. So it had nothing to do with framing the uchiha funny thought he actually had a plan. Naruto women should never friend zone an uchiha they get moody and nuts



God this character gets worse and worse.

So much for the mastermind. He's just butthurt through and through. 

Wonder why he hated the Uchiha... Maybe someone in the clan said he should get over Rin so he decided to kill his parents.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

He decided to kill his parents because they gave birth to him into this trashy world. 

and they let Rin die.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Anyways Rin being the motivation behind Kyuubi attack makes too much sense, I'll have to deal with it. Poor Rin though.



Now that I think about it, there is no way he could've predicted Kushina'd give birth the exact same day Rin died  So it's more like a coincidence he picked up later. Still doesn't make it all much better, but oh well.


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> He decided to kill his parents because they gave birth to him into this trashy world.


That bit sounds sensible enough, really.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2013)

I just read the chapter in the Spoiler and am I the only one who finds it kinda sick that Kishi made Rin's death day the same as Naruto's birthday?


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> He decided to kill his parents because they gave birth to him into this trashy world.
> 
> and they let Rin die.



And with that, all the holes are now filled. Obito's character now makes complete sense to me. :sanji


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I just read the chapter in the Spoiler and am I the only one who finds it kinda sick that Kishi made Rin's death day the same as Naruto's birthday?


Supposedly the Chinese got that wrong.
In other words, don't put much stock in translations of translations.


----------



## Monna (Aug 16, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I just read the chapter in the Spoiler and am I the only one who finds it kinda sick that Kishi made Rin's death day the same as Naruto's birthday?


Sick in a fascinating way, maybe.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Supposedly the Chinese got that wrong.
> In other words, don't put much stock in translations of translations.



I'm confused.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> I'm confused.



They confused Kushina's name for Rin appearently.


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> He decided to kill his parents because they gave birth to him into this trashy world.
> 
> and they let Rin die.



He killed his parents cuz they couldn't arrange a marriage for him with her, all makes sense.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

well the first translations we got said minato and kushina, not Rin and Kushina like i said before, which actually makes more sense.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> I need sleep anyway.



By the look of your avi, I can tell.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> They confused Kushina's name for Rin appearently.



How is that possible? 


And you mean Minato and Rin, right?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

And this is why we don't open Telegrams for poor Chinese scans and trans. 


eurytus said:


> according to the chinese commenters on tieba, that's Kushina's taiwanese translation, not Rin, no Rin was mentioned





eurytus said:


> some chinese readers had the same confusion, thought it's Rin, people who followed the taiwanese version clarified


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> How is that possible?
> 
> 
> And you mean Minato and Rin, right?



that's what s/he said:



eurytus said:


> according to the chinese commenters on tieba, that's Kushina's taiwanese translation, not Rin, no Rin was mentioned


----------



## Turrin (Aug 16, 2013)

So Minato becomes even stronger while Hiruzen still does nothing, gaint Final Fantasy stupid plant monster, & it's not about Rin, but I killed your wife on the anniversary of Rin's death, which your wife was kind enough to hold off giving birth until that exact day.

Yup worst chapter since Mist put the Sanbi into Rin chapter.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

now it sounds like the line states kushina and kushina died that day. 



Turrin said:


> So Minato becomes even stronger while Hiruzen still does nothing, gaint Final Fantasy stupid plant monster, & it's not about Rin, but I killed your wife on the anniversary of Rin's death, which your wife was kind enough to hold off giving birth until that exact day.
> 
> Yup worst chapter since Mist put the Sanbi into Rin chapter.



apparently Rin wasn't mentioned.  It's a translation error.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Yin kurama dialogue its boss  

Can't wait for next chapter , naruto will rape shit 100% confirmed


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> i actually find it weird just how much Obito hates Minato compared to Kakashi.



Isn't that obvious? Minato got laid, made a family and became a Hokage whereas Kakashi struggled in pig shit and lived with graves.

Obito hates happy people.

He is kind of the person who crushes flowers because they look beautiful.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

in all honesty, it's the whole hero thing.  Obito probably idolized Minato.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> apparently Rin wasn't mentioned.  It's a translation error.


Well if so that makes it slightly better


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Obito hates happy people.



I like how Kishi tries to build sympathy for the Uchiha when they're to blame for a lot of what's wrong in their world.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> in all honesty, it's the whole hero thing.  Obito probably idolized Minato.



Yep, that also added to his wounds like salt. Kakashi was his hero too and yet you say it, he doesn't hate him as much as Minato.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 16, 2013)

Obito is so mean spirited 

I'm glad Naruto has a main villain who isn't above simple bullying.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> now it sounds like the line states kushina and kushina died that day.
> 
> 
> 
> apparently Rin wasn't mentioned.  It's a translation error.



actually both minato and kushina have different names in the taiwanese version, the chinese readers didn't which was which. But it's definitely minato and kushina. 

the conversation sounded forced though, Obito brought up Rin's anniversary makes sense. he actually remembered when Minato and Kushina died? that's touching....


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Yep, that also added to his wounds like salt. Kakashi was his hero too and yet you say it, he doesn't hate him as much as Minato.



kakashi wasn't his hero, he was his rival.  It was kakashi's dad who he called a hero.  He was called a hero after the war hence Obito's "where heroes have to make pitiful excuses in front of graves of falling friends" comment.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> the conversation sounded forced though, Obito brought up Rin's anniversary makes sense. he actually remembered when Minato and Kushina died? that's touching....


Yeah, for the one who supposedly doesn't give a shit about reality, remembering the day his sensei died is kinda weird  So that Rin bit makes sense, in a way.
But it's not the first time Obito contradicts himself, so yeah 



Nic said:


> kakashi wasn't his hero, he was his rival.  It was kakashi's dad who he called a hero.  He was called a hero after the war hence Obito's "where heroes have to make pitiful excuses in front of graves of falling friends" comment.


He still idolized him though, at least in the conversation with Minato in Kakashi Gaiden. But I think the difference is that Obito knows Kakashi isn't at fault, since he didn't kill Rin on purpose, she herself did it. While Minato's constant absence is a serious matter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

People at age 13 do stupid things though.

I destroyed my classmate's entire school bag with water and cut every single page of her Maths notebook than i put each page in a different class so she couldn't figure out who did.

It was similar to Obito's reason, so I can relate


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 16, 2013)

So basically Hiruzen is still missing, the flower can shoot bijuu dama, Minato needs Kyuubi power to stand out and we find out how Tobirama and Hashirama fights.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

It's not weird for Obito to remember the date of their deaths.  He's the one who basically killed them. lol  It would be a heck of a lot more fucked up if he didn't remember when they died.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

so? I doubt Madara remembers the people he killed. Obito is supposed to give no fucks.

Kishi just made Obito say it so that Naruto can drive home the message that death doesn't make this world meaningless


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Would be pretty funny if Hiruzen's body never regenerated.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> kakashi wasn't his hero, he was his rival.  It was kakashi's dad who he called a hero.  He was called a hero after the war hence Obito's "where heroes have to make pitiful excuses in front of graves of falling friends" comment.



Kakashi was someone Obito always admired, it was Kakashi's cocky behaviour that made the friendship impossible .He confessed to Minato about it in Gaiden. That part wasn't much retconned like most of Obito's character.(holding fingers without complaining unlike NaruSasu etc) He left his eye and Rin to him because he believed he was a great ninja and a hero.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> so? I doubt Madara remembers the people he killed. Obito is supposed to give no fucks.


  What kind of rationalization was that?  Killing your own sensei isn't killing some random person to you among the thousands you have killed.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Would be pretty funny if Hiruzen's body never regenerated.



i hope his dead..... we don't need useless people we have enough of them 

Not to even mention this past chapters where in a izanami and nothing is happening , just a glimps of power from juubi jin and hype and some power of the alliance

Its so fucking boreing.... 

Kishi please make Madara do something.... his the last god damn hope for the viilains ( maybe oro to but i don't see him as a threat )


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> What kind of rationalization was that?  Killing your own sensei isn't killing some random person to you among the thousands you have killed.



To Obito, they should be. He doesn't care about the world anymore.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> To Obito, they should be. He doesn't care about the world anymore.



obito can spout up all the nonsense he wants, i'm more shocked at people actually finding him remembering the date of their deaths weird.


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> He still idolized him though, at least in the conversation with Minato in Kakashi Gaiden. But I think the difference is that Obito knows Kakashi isn't at fault, since he didn't kill Rin on purpose, she herself did it. While Minato's constant absence is a serious matter.



That's a stupid way of thinking. 

Minato can't be there for every damn damsel in distress there is. What you expect him to do? Tag everyone in Konoha so he comes in and saves the day? This has nothing to do with Minato, Obito's just looking for every bit of reason to blame things on people because of Rin's death, even if they don't have anything to do with Rin's death.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Orochimaru is hostile to Hiruzen too, it's just how Kishi writes, his characters are always nicer to their teammates than their senseis


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Minato was in wrong when it came to captaining his own team but that's a tiring debate at this point.


----------



## Annabella (Aug 16, 2013)

I think Hiruzen will appear once Oro arrives, either that or he really is dead  



eurytus said:


> according to the chinese commenters on tieba, that's Kushina's taiwanese translation, not Rin, no Rin was mentioned


thanks for clarifying, it wouldn't have surprised me that much even if it did all come down to Rin's death it's good to know this wasn't the case though.



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Anyone with a decent link to the scans that I can put in the Spoiler thread?


from tumblr.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> That's a stupid way of thinking.
> 
> Minato can't be there for every damn damsel in distress there is. What you expect him to do? Tag everyone in Konoha so he comes in and saves the day? This has nothing to do with Minato, Obito's just looking for every bit of reason to blame things on people because of Rin's death, even if they don't have anything to do with Rin's death.


A lot was said on this matter last week, so I don't think it'd be right to continue that debate, but just wanted to bring up that firstly, I wrote it as the way Obito probably sees it, what with him being a villain and all that jazz means he is mostly wrong, and secondly, Rin was not the usual "every damn damsel in distress out there". She was his only female student, who was 13 year old


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> anniversary =a  *year *passed



could be the 3rd anniversary ?


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 16, 2013)

Welp, if Hiruzen is actually "dead" then that is hilariously sad. He didnt get to show anything.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 16, 2013)

Ugh, will Obito ever shut up.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 16, 2013)

What a shit chapter, and if Hiruzen is actually dead...can you imagine...can you FUCKING imagine the rage on the forum. Man I'd be rustled.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

How Naruto defeated Obito in RtN? Seems like it'll be similar to that, seeing plot elements from the movie there and there...


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 16, 2013)

if hiruzen is dead the shit storm that would ensue....i dont want that please dont die old man!!! come back please come back and show one jutsu .....to make some people shut up!!! i hope you are a shiruken throwing mofo. otherwise 1010 might be the next hokage 

ps: 1010 is such a fodder character just need to point that out again she has actually had less than 20 panels in the entire manga!!! didnt count it but i bet that estimate is rather close. woooooow!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> How Naruto defeated Obito in RtN? Seems like it'll be similar to that, seeing plot elements from the movie there and there...



I don't think so what makes you think that? I think he already did last chapter.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh shit, Hiruzen is already out? *remembers him getting headshot by black ball* Oh shit that was fast.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> How Naruto defeated Obito in RtN? Seems like it'll be similar to that, seeing plot elements from the movie there and there...


He defeated Menma the same way Minato defeated Obito 


Obito himself("Madara" in the movie) wasn't defeated though.


----------



## mrsaphen (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> How Naruto defeated Obito in RtN? Seems like it'll be similar to that, seeing plot elements from the movie there and there...



He already did this move in chapter 642.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> How Naruto defeated Obito in RtN? Seems like it'll be similar to that, seeing plot elements from the movie there and there...



Which supports the fact Obito's time is up. 

Now it's time to see a real god in action.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Which supports the fact the fact Obito's time is up.
> 
> Now it's time to see a real god in action.



Bruce bro , the chapter is okay but the best part is that where heading towards the light.... just a few more chapters and this shit will be over..... (fucking izanami chapters )

Then the title for FV between Oro and Madara happens  and Naruto goes God Mode


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Hiruzen's gone. It's funny, no one is actually caring about him in the manga either


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> Hiruzen's gone. It's funny, no one is actually caring about him in the manga either



It's just I never realized it until now. That's just hilarious.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't think Kishi would let Hiruzen die off panel, he's not that mean....


----------



## Turrin (Aug 16, 2013)

IF Hiruzen's dead it would not make any sense, since Tobirama regenerated from From 1 Obito's attack & it would also make Hiruzen coming to the realization about how Obito's Black Element works pointless.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> He already did this move in chapter 642.





Rosi said:


> He defeated Menma the same way Minato defeated Obito
> 
> 
> Obito himself("Madara" in the movie) wasn't defeated though.



He doesn't have any other move anyway.  I'm asking if he ever got to TnJ Menma, what happened to him etc?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Bruce bro , the chapter is okay but the best part is that where heading towards the light.... just a few more chapters and this shit will be over..... (fucking izanami chapters )
> 
> Then the title for* FV between Oro and Madara* happens  and Naruto goes God Mode



Those wimps? 

I meant the Juubi. 

If Obito was really a threat The Sage would have appeared already.


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> It's just I never realized it until now. That's just hilarious.



Everyone's calling for Hashirama's help put the hammer on the nail for me. No one even thinking about Hiruzen or asking him for help. He's gone


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 16, 2013)

Apparently the more damage you take the longer it takes to regenerate. Maybe Hiruzen still needs a couple more chapters since Juubito blew his entire head off?

Although the fact that no one in the Manga has mentioned him is just sad.


----------



## mrsaphen (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> He doesn't have any other move anyway.  I'm asking if he ever got to TnJ Menma, what happened to him etc?



he was just evil because of Obito. After he got defeated his hair turned blond and  he was good again.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> he was just evil because of Obito. After he got defeated his hair turned blond and  he was good again.



So manga won't follow it, keeewwl.


----------



## NW (Aug 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> He defeated Menma the same way Minato defeated Obito
> 
> 
> Obito himself("Madara" in the movie) wasn't defeated though.


Actually, after Menma was defeated, Obito possessed Menma's body and fought Naruto. So technically it was Obito who was defeated with the rasengan to the back.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

So Hiruzen is seriously gone?



So I guess no Hiruzen/Oro reunion?

Wow, Kishi. Way to fuck up.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> Everyone's calling for Hashirama's help put the hammer on the nail for me. No one even thinking about Hiruzen or asking him for help. He's gone



He would've regenerated by now too. After all he got headshotted while Tobirama completely blew himself up. I think he's out. God damn.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 16, 2013)

What did I just read?



Where is Hiruzen,  bastards ????  





On a positive note Naruto was compared to Hashi once more, admired by the stoic, hard- to-please tobirama.Plus Naru , essentially, led the squad.Interesting to read what his detractors will say.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Still think he will show for Oro and Tsunade...


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like Madara has no idea that Obito can eradicate people even if they're Edos. Hahaha, this'll be good.



PikaCheeka said:


> Still think he will show for Oro and Tsunade...



I have no doubt that he will. He was smashed before Obito gained control of the Juubi. He's just taking a lot of time to regenerate.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 16, 2013)

The way the arcs are structured, there are only around 4 to 7 more chapters of this arc (as apart of the war mega-multi-arc). So Oro, the kages, and Hiruzen will obviously show up around then. Kishi may wait for 650 before going to the next arc. Expect a change of main conflict by then. Obito may transform again or something. Big arcs are around 30 chapters, and small arcs are around 20 chapters. This is arc 15 of part II.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

If Kakashi was there he'd Kamui the flower. 



SharkBomb 4 said:


> Looks like Madara has no idea that Obito can eradicate people even if they're Edos. Hahaha, this'll be good.



I think he's just lying to keep Hashi there.


----------



## mrsaphen (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I think he's just lying to keep Hashi there.



If Madara knew about this he wouldn't be this calm.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> It's not weird for Obito to remember the date of their deaths.  He's the one who basically killed them. lol  It would be a heck of a lot more fucked up if he didn't remember when they died.



Am I the only one here who finds it cringeworthy of Kishi to make Rin's death the same day as Kushina's death/Naruto's birth?  

It's worse then Itachi's force-praise with Kishi forcing us to acknowledge an almost irrelevant character the readers have no sympathy *whatsoever* over.  You can't force an audience to care for a character we know nothing about.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still think he will show for Oro and Tsunade...



I could see a, "we will all pretend Hiruzen does not exist until Oro and Tsunade arrive on the battlefield" 

He isn't dead though considering his new found knowledge, just obvious Kishi is not very interested in him.Which is sad.



Sarahmint said:


> *Am I the only one here who finds it cringeworthy of Kishi to make Rin's death *the same day as Kushina's death/Naruto's birth?
> 
> It's worse then Itachi's force-praise with Kishi forcing us to acknowledge an almost irrelevant character the readers have no sympathy *whatsoever* over.  You can't force an audience to care for a character we know nothing about.



Everything about Rin is cringeworthy.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Am I the only one here who finds it cringeworthy of Kishi to make Rin's death the same day as Kushina's death/Naruto's birth?


He didn't. Chinese goofed.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 16, 2013)

I might be wrong but I didn't see any Rin in the chinese raw...


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So Hiruzen is seriously gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, they already had their reunion


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Those wimps?
> 
> I meant the Juubi.
> 
> If Obito was really a threat The Sage would have appeared already.



I am sure Juubi will evolve and do some damage until he gets seald again by madara and i am preaty sure madara as jin will first be controlled by the juubi , i hope to see a fusion somehow in the end Juubi takeing his personality , a fusion 



PikaCheeka said:


> So Hiruzen is seriously gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he is still there , but what do you expect from him ? His no tobirama or minato and he does not comapare to hashirama...


What could hiruzen do ? Nothing !


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

so Kishi's foreshadowing of the alliance's contribution to the war last week is moving that ugly flower to the sea......Kishi is plotting one week ahead only these days..........


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I think he's just lying to keep Hashi there.



Ya, that could be the case. Hashi would run immediately if he knew and Madara knows this.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 16, 2013)

Kakashi seems to be forgotten as well. He's still in the Kamui realm fapping or something yet no one's mentioned him.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still think he will show for Oro and Tsunade...



well, it is an and or an or since oro left before the kages but gaara did remark that sand will take them faster so it could mean after tsunade.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> He didn't. Chinese goofed.



What did it say instead?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> so Kishi's foreshadowing of the alliance's contribution to the war last week is moving that ugly flower to the sea......Kishi is plotting one week ahead only these days..........


643 - 641 = 1?
Somehow that math doesn't work out.

And mangaka are generally working on chapters well in advance of their releases.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> If Madara knew about this he wouldn't be this calm.



He's not calm since Juubito awakened, he's counting on his "trump card"


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

yeah Madara isn't calm at all here and Hashi isn't helping him out.


----------



## mrsaphen (Aug 16, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> He's not calm since Juubito awakened, he's counting on his "trump card"



I don't think he has enough time to use his trump card before those bijuu damas destroy everything, but we will see.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> 643 - 641 = 1?
> Somehow that math doesn't work out.
> 
> And mangaka are generally working on chapters well in advance of their releases.



2 weeks, not a big difference...actually feels like no difference, the plot doesn't move at all...


----------



## Silent reaper (Aug 16, 2013)

Danzio said:


> What did it say instead?



Minato and Kushina


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

Madara not knowing about the Juubi Jinchuuriki's power to kill Edos might be a lie after all.... if for nothing else, then for him usually knowing everything about everything. Wouldn't he have studied these things too, to the point of being able to predict what a Juubi Jinn can and can not do?

Oh, and Obito remembering Minato's dying day isn't weird at all. Not after he had that flashback of Minato's encouraging words when he was fighting for his life and his plan in 637. Minato still obviously means a lot to him, just like Kakashi. The whole "this world doesn't matter any more" is all just lies lies lies, and he's not very good at hiding it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So Hiruzen is seriously gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it did happen before 

i think you mean hiruzen  and tsunade reunion 

even if madara does not know about juubito's power to kill ET, the fact that he hsa a trump card should tell you that he will survive for a longer time.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 16, 2013)

Kakashi's return from Kamui's lalaland, Hiruzen's return  to the battlefield, or Minato's unknown technique?

It will be interesting to see  whcih of the three  will have the biggest impact ...





Silent reaper said:


> Minato and Kushina



Thanks


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

if Hiruzen is gone, I guess it means Oro isn't brought back just for some cheesy reconciliation with his sensei before he can die again


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> if Hiruzen is gone, I guess it means Oro isn't brought back just for some cheesy reconciliation with his sensei before he can die again



oh, that 

oro is already a good guy


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm just thinking about this... If Obito has trapped the whole alliance inside of this barrier, what will do the kages and Oro once they will be arrived here? Staying just outside and being some watching fodders?


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Amanda said:


> Madara not knowing about the Juubi Jinchuuriki's power to kill Edos might be a lie after all.... if for nothing else, then for him usually knowing everything about everything. Wouldn't he have studied these things too, to the point of being able to predict what a Juubi Jinn can and can not do?
> 
> Oh, and Obito remembering Minato's dying day isn't weird at all. Not after he had that flashback of Minato's encouraging words when he was fighting for his life and his plan in 637. Minato still obviously means a lot to him, just like Kakashi. The whole "this world doesn't matter any more" is all just lies lies lies, and he's not very good at hiding it.



exactly and in fact the world itself matters to him too much or he wouldn't be carrying out these plans.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> I'm just thinking about this... If Obito has trapped the whole alliance inside of this barrier, what will do the kages and Oro once they will be arrived here? Staying just outside and being some watching fodders?



no, i think the barrier will be destroyed next chapter or obito won't do shit......... oro will do something later, however


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> I'm just thinking about this... If Obito has trapped the whole alliance inside of this barrier, what will do the kages and Oro once they will be arrived here? Staying just outside and being some watching fodders?



pretty obvious to me Naruto will go for one of the corners of the barrier first because i don't see how he'd stop the four blasts at once.  once the barrier is down hiraishin can be used etc and one of naruto's bijuu blasts as well.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

so naruto will finalyl use harishin............ at the end of the manga 

next, he will use a water element and even...........  a handseal that is not KB or transformation :33


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Hashi thinks doton can redirect the bijuudama, I thought Juubito's attacks nullify all ninjutsu...


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> so naruto will finalyl use harishin............ at the end of the manga
> 
> next, he will use a water element and even...........  a handseal that is not KB or transformation :33



no minato and tobirama use two hiraishins to get two of the blasts away.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> no minato and tobirama use two hiraishins to get two of the blasts away.



i know but i think naruto will help with the other harishen somehow since he marked naruto and narut ohas super speed


----------



## Danzio (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> *so naruto will finalyl use harishin*............ at the end of the manga
> 
> next, he will use a water element and even...........  a handseal that is not KB or transformation :33



You can't  say it hasn't been foreshadowed .There is a reason the three fodder shinobi were able to use it...

This might be it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Hashi thinks doton can redirect the bijuudama, I thought Juubito's attacks nullify all ninjutsu...



and yet the mark of hariashen didn't fade at all!!!!!!


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 16, 2013)

oooh, that's true... Naruto is pretty skilled with those black rods...:amazed


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Hashi thinks doton can redirect the bijuudama, I thought Juubito's attacks nullify all ninjutsu...



Bijudama is different to the black orbs.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2013)

I need my naruto chapter.

All the pics are up, translations are up. Raws are out for both Naruto and OP. ( I assume)

We need it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> oooh, that's true... Naruto is pretty skilled with those black rods...:amazed



idk what it is but i think it something like :

1- make naruto faster with both chakras.
2- arrive to the bijuu blast at the same time as minato. 
3- ST.
4- the end.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> and yet the mark of hariashen didn't fade at all!!!!!!



Juubito's wound won't even heal, kyuubi's chakra can heal anything, Juubi is so overrated...


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

with more chapters passing, i wonder if sasuke plays a role when the moon eye plan happens? 

he has itachi's eyes which are genjutsu experts so......... more itachi hype


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Juubito's wound won't even heal, kyuubi's chakra can heal anything, Juubi is so overrated...



naruto probably wouldn't heal from being hit with senjutsu either.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Hiruzen, the former God of Shinobi.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2013)

Naruto and his dad will Hirashin away the techniques. Also did Hiruzen get taken out of the game, lol. A disgrace like his son.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

So ultimately Jūbi will be the FV:

- Wounding Obito will allow Jūbi to escape

- Madara's Trump Card will fail (no point for Kishi giving him RS Mode like Obito: too redundant) 

- The long awaited Final Transformation of Jūbi will occur


----------



## mayumi (Aug 16, 2013)

Danzio said:


> On a positive note Naruto was compared to Hashi once more, admired by the stoic, hard- to-please tobirama.Plus Naru , essentially, led the squad.Interesting to read what his detractors will say.



Tobirama-Naruto combo was that awesome. Any one notice it went from NaruSasu combo to Tobirama-Naruto to Minato-Naruto(Kurama's). All them combos.

I still think Naruto will use chakra transfer for the alliance and hiraishin from Minato combo together. Naruto can basically move the alliance anywhere he wants with the chakra shrouds and hiraishin.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> So ultimately Jūbi will be the FV:
> 
> - Wounding Obito will allow Jūbi to escape
> 
> ...



you really don't need to debate this every week you know.  I think the vast majority of people know Naruto will have to deal with the bijuu final form of the juubi eventually. lol


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> you really don't need to debate this every week you know.  I think the vast majority of people know Naruto will have to deal with the bijuu final form of the juubi eventually. lol



Some however are under the false assumption that Madara will yank Jūbi from Obito and enter RS mode himself, I don't see that happening.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope, Obito doesn't get trolled. Hopefully, Naruto kills him the way, he deserves.

Whoever needs some entertaining, until the next chapter comes out, here is my edit of what could have happened or may happen in the future:


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

The Alpha (First)  villain of the series is the Jūbi, so logically the Omega (Final Villain) of the series must also be the Jūbi.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> with more chapters passing, i wonder if sasuke plays a role when the moon eye plan happens?
> 
> he has itachi's eyes which are genjutsu experts so......... more itachi hype


Him breaking everyone out of it has been something I've been calling since this damn thing started. 


Klue said:


> Hiruzen, the former God of Shinobi.



That's just sad.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Uchia Obito said:


> I hope, Obito doesn't get trolled. Hopefully, Naruto kills him the way, he deserves.
> 
> Whoever needs some entertaining, until the next chapter comes out, here is my edit of what could have happened or may happen in the future:



lol of course he'll be beaten by Naruto.  Look at all this set up between them.  Still once he passes away and maybe uses rin'ne tensei the juubi will be released from his body.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Him breaking everyone out of it has been something I've been calling since this damn thing started.
> 
> 
> That's just sad.



i think everyone called it back then 

however, i bring it up seeing how irrelevant sasuke is.


----------



## Hiraishingiri1 (Aug 16, 2013)

It seems even Tobirama can use the hiraishin barrier. 

Finally Naruto was praised by Tobirama.

Lol at Madara! He think he can survive Obito's jutsu:ho

I'm curious to see how Naruto and Minato will save the situation next chapter.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Naruto will be praised by everyone even Sasuke will in the end. lol 

speaking of Sasuke, what exactly is his role in this fight?  He seems completely useless right now.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Hiraishingiri1 said:


> It seems even Tobirama can use the hiraishin barrier.
> 
> Finally Naruto was praised by Tobirama.
> 
> ...



Madara has intellectual deficiencies in many areas. 




Nic said:


> Naruto will be praised by everyone even Sasuke will in the end. lol
> 
> speaking of Sasuke, what exactly is his role in this fight?  He seems completely useless right now.



Sasuke: Begone with the Thunderclap!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Hiraishingiri1 said:


> It seems even Tobirama can use the hiraishin barrier.
> 
> Finally Naruto was praised by Tobirama.
> 
> ...



preta path....  so i don't doubt it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> I don't think he has enough time to use his trump card before those bijuu damas destroy everything, but we will see.



He's obviously going to use it.

Kishi is only throwing him and Hashi in every week or two to remind us he's still there. And, you know, hype. 

But keep right on thinking he's going to be fodderized if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Obito has intellectual deficiencies in many areas.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2013)

Also Naruto is now pretty much 17. He was 15 at the start of part 2, it's pretty strange and disturbing that he hasn't changed his clothes since. Guess Jiraiya didn't give him pocket money.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He's obviously going to use it.
> 
> Kishi is only throwing him and Hashi in every week or two to remind us he's still there. And, you know, hype.
> 
> But keep right on thinking he's going to be fodderized if it makes you feel better.



it's a basic rule in shounen. You don't mention a trump card and don't show it.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2013)

Obito needs to get beaten and placed in a genjutsu world where he sees kakashi killing Rin over and over again

Also wonder how bm will change after naruto gets the yin chakra of kurama


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 16, 2013)

Kulama should get a statue. His power pulls through every time.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Obito needs to get beaten and placed in a genjutsu world where he sees kakashi killing Rin over and over again
> 
> Also wonder how bm will change after naruto gets the yin chakra of kurama



i see no way that kishi doesn't give Obito a peaceful ending of sorts much like Nagato's so yeah i don't see that.  I'm 99% sure he'll talk to Rin again somehow.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2013)

So there's that error in the anniversary thing. I wonder if also in other parts of the Chinese translation.

At first I thought Naruto was gonna use his Bijuu Mode speed to change the trajectory of those Bijuudamas like he did it the first time in 571 but since they all seem to be trapped I doubt that is the plan. Still it's a clever way to hurry up Kurama's chakra gathering to enter Bijuu Mode by fist-bumping with his Yin half.

And I doubt Hiruzen is done for.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2013)

Obito is a funny individual, he is trying to merk every individual in the world, he'd kill everyone in the world if necessary because only he needs to be alive for the plan to work. So why bother doing all of this shit when he could just place himself, alone, in a genjutsu world with the people he wants to be surrounded by. 

His actions seem motivated by spite, as if he actually hates the world as opposed to wanting to change it.

Also Naruto is probably just going to super charge the alliance again, as he's connected to Minato the later should be able to teleport them all to safety. Tobirama should be able to save himself and Sasuke if Naruto hasn't marked him yet.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Obito is a funny individual, he is trying to merk every individual in the world, he'd kill everyone in the world if necessary because only he needs to be alive for the plan to work. So why bother doing all of this shit when he could just place himself, alone, in a genjutsu world with the people he wants to be surrounded by.
> 
> His actions seem motivated by spite, as if he actually hates the world as opposed to wanting to change it.



he's made no secret about hating the world. lol  Even this chapter he alludes to hating it.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> preta path....  so i don't doubt it



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Who the hell belives him ? 

99% is BS 

Every jutsu has a weakness and  don't understimate the rinnegan


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Madara becoming Jūbi's Jin is just a palette swap, he'll just be doing the same thing Obito is currently doing (eliminate fodders, push through Mugen Tsukuyomi, talk about how reality is hell, Hashirama banter, etc.) too redundant to happen, so even if he uses his Trump Card it will most certainly fail.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Who the hell belives him ?
> 
> 99% is BS
> 
> Every jutsu has a weakness and  don't understimate the rinnegan



Everything has a weakness I know, but I'm fairly certain Preta Path isn't going to stop the blast. Can't know for sure, but something tells me it isn't too likely.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2013)

Madaras trump card will succeed most likely we have not seen how he survived at the vote and took hashiramas DNA so I am certain he will succeed for now


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Madaras trump card will succeed most likely we have not seen how he survived at the vote and took hashiramas DNA so I am certain he will succeed for now



yeah if it's used after Naruto defeats Obito.  If not it won't have a chance of succeeding.  Kishi just keeps on building up Naruto vs Obito and i simply don't see how Naruto isn't the one to defeat obito at this point.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Also Naruto is now pretty much 17. He was 15 at the start of part 2, it's pretty strange and disturbing that he hasn't changed his clothes since. Guess Jiraiya didn't give him pocket money.





I actually knew a music teacher once who had the same blue jeans and shirt on each day. Naruto could have bought several pairs  



mayumi said:


> Tobirama-Naruto combo was that awesome. Any one notice it went from NaruSasu combo to Tobirama-Naruto to Minato-Naruto(Kurama's). All them combos.
> 
> I still think Naruto will use chakra transfer for the alliance and hiraishin from Minato combo together. Naruto can basically move the alliance anywhere he wants with the chakra shrouds and hiraishin.



Agreed.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Madaras trump card will succeed most likely we have not seen how he survived at the vote and took hashiramas DNA so I am certain he will succeed for now



He'll show it, doesn't mean it will work the second time, highly doubtful Madara can yank Jūbi and become its Jinchūriki himself, not gonna happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> i see no way that kishi doesn't give Obito a peaceful ending of sorts much like Nagato's so yeah i don't see that.  I'm 99% sure he'll talk to Rin again somehow.



Still think we will get some kind of Rin-Juubi thing.



Gunners said:


> Obito is a funny individual, he is trying to merk every individual in the world, he'd kill everyone in the world if necessary because only he needs to be alive for the plan to work. So why bother doing all of this shit when he could just place himself, alone, in a genjutsu world with the people he wants to be surrounded by.
> 
> His actions seem motivated by spite, as if he actually hates the world as opposed to wanting to change it.



Yea every time he opens his mouth it just gets more and more glaringly obvious that this is all a lot of butthurt. Rin died. We know.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Madara becoming Jūbi's Jin is just a palette swap, he'll just be doing the same thing Obito is currently doing (eliminate fodders, push through Mugen Tsukuyomi, talk about how reality is hell, Hashirama banter, etc.) too redundant to happen, so even if he uses his Trump Card it will most certainly fail.


Stop with your hate  Your obsession with Madara is creepy.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2013)

Madara's trump card isn't going to succeed. I think people are overlooking Obito's significance in the sense that as a villain he's 1) A parallel to Naruto, 2) Has been linked to Naruto through destiny 3) Was directly behind the story's start. 

Madara is a _relic_ of the past, his significance is on par with the resurrect Hokage, in others he is a side dish.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Everything has a weakness I know, but I'm fairly certain Preta Path *isn't going to stop the blast.* Can't know for sure, but something tells me it isn't too likely.



I am prety sure preta path can absorb a bijuudama and i don't know if it can so the same to the dark and ligh elements but negation and absorbtion.... hmmm  we don't know 


If your talking in the next chapter's i am prety sure Naruto is going to save the day with BM speed and destoy the barrier , and also redirecting the juubidama's to the sea like hashirama wanted


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> i think everyone called it back then
> 
> however, i bring it up seeing how irrelevant sasuke is.



Two chapters of inaction = irrelevancy? Who came with such a stupid......, *remembers where he's posting* oh yeah NF "logic".


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still think we will get some kind of Rin-Juubi thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea every time he opens his mouth it just gets more and more glaringly obvious that this is all a lot of butthurt. Rin died. We know.



ET rin is what i think will happen


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still think we will get some kind of Rin-Juubi thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea every time he opens his mouth it just gets more and more glaringly obvious that this is all a lot of butthurt. Rin died. We know.



yeah he still hasn't reached the acceptance stage that's obvious.  He'll reach it with his death, and i see no way how Rin doesn't get a role in it.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Madara's trump card isn't going to succeed. I think people are overlooking Obito's significance in the sense that as a villain he's 1) A parallel to Naruto, 2) Has been linked to Naruto through destiny 3) Was directly behind the story's start.
> 
> Madara is a _relic_ of the past, his significance is on par with the resurrect Hokage, in others he is a side dish.



Indeed, Madara's dichotomy is restricted to Hashirama only. There is barely any personal dynamics between Naruto and Madara, like the Edo Hokages, Madara will be eliminated before the Zfinal Battle commences,


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2013)

I wonder what Obito did to Rin's body, it wouldn't surprise me if he has it preserved in a jar next to his sharingans.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Madara becoming Jūbi's Jin is just a palette swap, he'll just be doing the same thing Obito is currently doing (eliminate fodders, push through Mugen Tsukuyomi, talk about how reality is hell, Hashirama banter, etc.) too redundant to happen, so even if he uses his Trump Card it will most certainly fail.



good point 

it is indeed redundant meaning that kishi has other plans for madara or else he would have just let obito deal with him and. 

speaking of redundancy, didn't we already see juubi's mind? a blank slate of nothing?


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Madara's trump card isn't going to succeed. I think people are overlooking Obito's significance in the sense that as a villain he's 1) A parallel to Naruto, 2) Has been linked to Naruto through destiny 3) Was directly behind the story's start.
> 
> Madara is a _relic_ of the past, his significance is on par with the resurrect Hokage, in others he is a side dish.



no people isn't overlooking, all these things make the manga less enjoyable, all these shitty parallels mean he's gonna have one hell of a TnJ, and go out like a pussy. Who wants a FV like that...>.>  not to mention he's already looking damn defeatable even now, before the fight actually starts.....

and he's gonna talk about Rin


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Two chapters of inaction = irrelevancy? Who came with such a stupid......, *remembers where he's posting* oh yeah NF "logic".



come on, bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

sasuke is irrelevant now because all the heavy hitters are doing shit. he isn't doing anything or contributing to anything, yet.

CS sasuke will change that


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> good point
> 
> it is indeed redundant meaning that kishi has other plans for madara or else he would have just let obito deal with him and.
> 
> speaking of redundancy, didn't we already see juubi's mind? a blank slate of nothing?



If you think the Final Form of the Jūbi is mindless then you're in for a big surprise, it has already manifested its consciousness when it saw Rikūdo inside Naruto


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> good point
> 
> it is indeed redundant meaning that kishi has other plans for madara or else he would have just let obito deal with him and.
> 
> speaking of redundancy, didn't we already see juubi's mind? a blank slate of nothing?



would be weird to me that each bijuu has its own mind but the juubi doesn't.  I think the final form of the juubi will have one of its own in the end.  Besides Kishi isn't the type to make mindless things.  He like tnj way too much for that.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> no people isn't overlooking, all these things make the manga less enjoyable, all these shitty parallels mean he's gonna have one hell of a TnJ, and go out like a pussy. Who wants a FV like that...>.>  not to mention he's already looking damn defeatable even now, before the fight actually starts.....
> 
> and he's gonna talk about Rin



People associate doing the right thing with being a pussy. He's being a pussy right now, trying to destroy the ninja world because a world where Rin dies is not reality. If he actually admitted he was wrong, and did something to right those wrongs he'd be behaving like an adult. 

I get the feeling of not wanting him to be redeemed, I feel the same way, but I think that people should choose their words more appropriately.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Indeed, *Madara's dichotomy is restricted to Hashirama only.* There is barely any personal dynamics between Naruto and Madara, like the Edo Hokages, Madara will be eliminated before the Zfinal Battle commences,



What about Sasuke? the one Kishi compared him to since the very beginning of part 2 ? I could see Madara steal the juubi...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> would be weird to me that each bijuu has its own mind but the juubi doesn't.  I think the final form of the juubi will have one of its own in the end.  Besides Kishi isn't the type to make mindless thinks.  He like tn way too much for that.



Of course it's going to have a mind, Kishimoto builds upon the paradigm of Protagonist-Antagonist interpersonal relationships, do people think Rikudou and Juubi weren't friends before?  reverse paralleling Naruto and Kurama who were enemies who became friends. Rikudou and Juubi were friends who became enemies.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> If you think the Final Form of the Jūbi is mindless then you're in for a big surprise, it has already manifested its consciousness when it saw Rikūdo inside Naruto



It would be nice to talk.... I don't know but he hates rikudou alot 

I think Rikudou was neither good or evil


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> would be weird to me that each bijuu has its own mind but the juubi doesn't.  I think the final form of the juubi will have one of its own in the end.  Besides Kishi isn't the type to make mindless thinks.  He like tn way too much for that.





CuteJuubi said:


> If you think the Final Form of the Jūbi is *mindless *then you're in for a big surprise, it has already manifested its consciousness when it saw Rikūdo inside Naruto


i know it sounds stupid but juubi was nothing more than an afraid child when we finally saw what he can think of.

"o...bi...to" come on


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Of course it's going to have a mind, Kishimoto builds upon the paradigm of Protagonist-Antagonist interpersonal relationships, do people think Rikudou and Juubi weren't friends before?  reverse paralleling Naruto and Kurama who were enemies who became friends. Rikudou and Juubi were friends who became enemies.



You love to ingrain shitty thoughts in our heads, huh?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2013)

Madara is not losing till we see his flashback and story and we have seen obitos first so I doubt he is going before the final fight. We all know Kishi loves those flashbacks so I think he won't be going until we see them and we may see obitos defeat before that.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> People associate doing the right thing with being a pussy. He's being a pussy right now, trying to destroy the ninja world because a world where Rin dies is not reality. If he actually admitted he was wrong, and did something to right those wrongs he'd be behaving like an adult.
> 
> I get the feeling of not wanting him to be redeemed, I feel the same way, but I think that people should choose their words more appropriately.



I think even nagato fans think he went out like a pussy, it's not about admitting wrong, they're just nerfed and made to bow to the hero's TnJ, because that's what the plot demands...


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Madara is not losing till we see his flashback and story and we have seen obitos first so I doubt he is going before the final fight. We all know Kishi loves those flashbacks so I think he won't be going until we see them and we may see obitos defeat before that.



Kishi is taking his sweet time revealing the _Shinobi Without a Weakness'_ trump card.

We all know what this means.

Failure rate is 0%.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> i know it sounds stupid but juubi was nothing more than an afraid child when we finally saw what he can think of.
> 
> "o...bi...to" come on



That is barely the fully transformed Juubi  if you know the myth behind Ushiwakamaru and Sojobo then you would know the "bond" Rikudou and Juubi had. 



Klue said:


> You love to ingrain shitty thoughts in our heads, huh?



Like the Naka Shrine Tablet being needed to unseal the Shiki Fuujin whereas you said Sasuke will read it to get a powerup?


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Of course it's going to have a mind, Kishimoto builds upon the paradigm of Protagonist-Antagonist interpersonal relationships, do people think Rikudou and Juubi weren't friends before?  reverse paralleling Naruto and Kurama who were enemies who became friends. Rikudou and Juubi were friends who became enemies.



What the...Juubi and Rikuudo as BFFL? You seriously want to see that?


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> You love to ingrain shitty thoughts in our heads, huh?



sad part is that this shitty thought came across your mind the EXACT moment juubi was revealed in the manga. why? because  i also thought that and everyone else even if for a split second.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I wonder what Obito did to Rin's body, it wouldn't surprise me if he has it preserved in a jar next to his sharingans.


It's obvious he preserved it for dealing with his grief. 


Addy said:


> come on, bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sasuke is irrelevant now because all the heavy hitters are doing shit. he isn't doing anything or contributing to anything, yet.
> 
> CS sasuke will change that



I know, and for 2 chapters omfg! 

....No, sorry can't follow. 

It's strange looking at CS as some bootleg SM.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> i know it sounds stupid but juubi was nothing more than an afraid child when we finally saw what he can think of.
> 
> "o...bi...to" come on



that wasn't the juubi.  that was obito losing his mind. lol  Mind you his mind is already lost. loool


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> That is barely the fully transformed Juubi  if you know the myth behind Ushiwakamaru and Sojobo then you would know the "bond" Rikudou and Juubi had.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Naka Shrine Tablet being needed to unseal the Shiki Fuujin whereas you said Sasuke will read it to get a powerup?



i don't see how transforming has anything to do with the juubi's mind?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> What the...Juubi and Rikuudo as BFFL? You seriously want to see that?



Of course they were  look at Hashirama and Madara, they were initially portrayed as bitter rivals then it turns out they had a "MLP: Friendship is Magic" Bond when they were kids


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Of course it's going to have a mind, Kishimoto builds upon the paradigm of Protagonist-Antagonist interpersonal relationships, do people think Rikudou and Juubi weren't friends before?  reverse paralleling Naruto and Kurama who were enemies who became friends. *Rikudou and Juubi were friends who became enemies*.




If that were to happen, it would be the shittiest thing Kishi has come up with ever since the Obito reveal.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> People associate doing the right thing with being a pussy. He's being a pussy right now, trying to destroy the ninja world because a world where Rin dies is not reality. If he actually admitted he was wrong, and did something to right those wrongs he'd be behaving like an adult.
> 
> I get the feeling of not wanting him to be redeemed, I feel the same way, but I think that people should choose their words more appropriately.



Obito's motives follow the path of a lady's love canal, but destroying the world, for any reason, is definitely not the actions of a mere sausage wallet.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> i don't see how transforming has anything to do with the juubi's mind?



Addy this is kishi's manga. 

what wins between Logic and the Final Form winning a mind of its own?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

oh waiiit if tobirama can use s/t bloody barrier

than this means


aw sheet minato


----------



## Mateush (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> i see no way that kishi doesn't give Obito a peaceful ending of sorts much like Nagato's so yeah i don't see that.  I'm 99% sure he'll talk to Rin again somehow.



Adult Obito tnj'd by teen Rin


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> lol no
> 
> it was juubi



ugh no that was obito.  we got a direct quote saying he was struggling with his mind with the juubi and then got panels of him losing his memories. It makes perfect sense as to why he was having trouble remembering his name.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Like the Naka Shrine Tablet being needed to unseal the Shiki Fuujin



Still unproven. 



CuteJuubi said:


> whereas you said Sasuke will read it to get a powerup?



I said he would read it, so to reveal whats there. 


Regardless, BFF Rikudou-Juubi is something none want to see. You should be banned for even bringing such a possibility to our attention.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> If that were to happen, it would be the shittiest thing Kishi has come with ever since the Obito reveal.



Do you actually think a Human Priest like Rikudou just one day suddenly discovered the Nature of Chakra by himself?  no sir, the Juubi taught him the nature of Chakra, it is called *Tariki* obtaining power and knowledge from an Outside Help/Divinity. 



Klue said:


> I said he would read it, so to reveal whats there.



Stop making excuses, you were wrong so deal with it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

This is my two cents:

a) Rin will appear in Bijuu hall as Sanbi's Jinchuuriki when Naruto connects to Obito thanks to having Bijuu names.

b) She'll appear when he dies.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Adult Obito tnj'd by teen Rin



oh kishi won't do that, he'll either show Rin fully grown up (don't know how that works) or more likely make Obito assume his child form again in that convo.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2013)

When I saw Obito's spikes on his back start to show the chakra arms's flames I thought he was gonna use them. But it seems those gathered chakra for him to pull off that barrier and to summon the plant-Bijudama thrower thing.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

just how many retcon bijuus need....
first they're mindless, a bijuu without a jin lacked intelligence, then it turned out they have a mind of their own, they have some intelligence. Juub was supposed to be mindless, then when he's cut into 9 pieces, they suddenly gained a mind of their own. When it's combined to form juubi again, it went back to mindless. and now it may turn out Juubi can evolve to have a mind of his own too....


----------



## vered (Aug 16, 2013)

in my opinion the conversation between Sasuke and Naruto about the Sage mode and Senjutsu shows that Sasuke might feels he lacks in this area and will want to gain access to natural energy.
perhaps after the war is over and before his fight with Naruto he will gain Sage mode of some kind.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Of course they were  look at Hashirama and Madara, they were initially portrayed as bitter rivals then it turns out they had a "MLP: Friendship is Magic" Bond when they were kids


Don't compare MLP:FiM to nardo's shitty writing


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> sad part is that this shitty thought came across your mind the EXACT moment juubi was revealed in the manga. why? because  i also thought that and everyone else even if for a split second.



I never strayed from the path.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> ugh no that was obito.  we got a direct quote saying he was struggling with his mind with the juubi and then got panels of him losing his memories.



what?


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Stop making excuses, you were wrong so deal with it.



And you weren't proven right.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> what?



the person in the memory puzzle he lost first was himself. It's obvious he was having trouble remembering who he was beforehand.


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Of course they were  look at Hashirama and Madara, they were initially portrayed as bitter rivals then it turns out they had a "MLP: Friendship is Magic" Bond when they were kids



I swear your avatar and name doesn't help my cause either 

I trust in Kishi still, he's not going to go that far. Just keep outright evil things as evil.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> I never strayed from the path.



yes, you did 

you even think it is more plausible after hashirama and madara.

it is ok Klue............. it is ok


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> I swear your avatar and name doesn't help my cause either
> 
> I trust in Kishi still, he's not going to go that far. Just keep outright evil things as evil.



Oh, make no mistake, Kishi is capable.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Madara is not losing till we see his flashback and story and we have seen obitos first so I doubt he is going before the final fight. We all know Kishi loves those flashbacks so I think he won't be going until we see them and we may see obitos defeat before that.



This.

The Madara/Hashirama moments we've been getting for a long time now are just reminders. Very, very little has progressed with them, and only the faintest hint of what Madara's plan is has come up. Really, they are just playing the same argument back and forth in so many words (even now with the Edo Tensei comment; it comes right after Tobirama asks where Hashi is and right before we see Hashi clones, which is convenient).

If Madara was going to be fodderized, it would have been happened already. There's absolutely no reason to keep us so much in the dark about him, while continually pushing him forward so that we can't forget about him, unless he's going to do something really big soon.

Kishi is stalling for time with him for a reason.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 16, 2013)

A stupid chapter.


Black Kyuubi: Kushina?s death wasn?t your fault?*your son becoming a jinchuuriki wasn?t your fault* either?and there?s no need to berate yourself for the world turning into such a state either?

Is this troll for real?


Black Kyuubi: The one who is trying to change all of this is your son. He?s no longer that little infant from long ago.

In that you are right. Naruto is no longer that little infant from long ago. He was actually likable back then.


Obito: Naruto?that fellow [Minato] isn?t able to accomplish anything?
Obito: He wasn?t even able to save your mother?

Trollbito, only worthy character at this rate. 


Obito: Do you know what day it is, tomorrow?
(...)
Naruto: My birthday as well.

OMFG what is this cheesy shit.  What if on top of this bullshit timing he gains a powerup because its his birthday? Here Nardo, here's FTG, it's papa's birthday present, to make up for all those that I've lost. 


The most powerful father and son duo join forces to attack!

I've been waiting on this for weeks now. I wnat to see it, dual core rasengan.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> the person in the memory puzzle he lost first was himself. It's obvious he was having trouble remembering who he was beforehand.



........... sorry but no


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> just how many retcon bijuus need....
> first they're mindless, a bijuu without a jin lacked intelligence, then it turned out they have a mind of their own, they have some intelligence. Juub was supposed to be mindless, then when he's cut into 9 pieces, they suddenly gained a mind of their own. When it's combined to form juubi again, it went back to mindless. and now it may turn out Juubi can evolve to have a mind of his own too....



Wasn't that just what people believed that they were mindless as we seen some people don't care about the bijuus and see then as glorified batteries it seems. None since naruto and bee have tried to converse with them. Since part one we have see they were intelligentsia with the kyuubi talking to naruto and when the one tail talked after he gained control. So they were never mindless.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> I swear your avatar and name doesn't help my cause either
> 
> *I trust in Kishi still, he's not going to go that far. Just keep outright evil things as evil.*



Doubtful, you know Kishi "There aren't really any villains, only misunderstood creatures/characters"


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

vered said:


> in my opinion the conversation between Sasuke and Naruto about the Sage mode and Senjutsu shows that Sasuke might feels he lacks in this area and will want to gain access to natural energy.
> perhaps after the war is over and before his fight with Naruto he will gain Sage mode of some kind.


or, he is associating the information that he has about Juugo's power and ryuchidou and is thinking about something related to it.

The fact is, they need senjutsu NOW, and Sasuke is thinking something about it. It was the obvious route. There is no reason to assume that its just a post war thing, senjutsu is the breach right now.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> ........... sorry but no



what?  If he had lost his mind already Kishi wouldn't have bothered showing him lose his memories one by one.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2013)

vered said:


> in my opinion the conversation between Sasuke and Naruto about the Sage mode and Senjutsu shows that Sasuke might feels he lacks in this area and will want to gain access to natural energy.
> perhaps after the war is over and before his fight with Naruto he will gain Sage mode of some kind.



I'm surprised he didn't bring up Kabuto's Sage Mode. Even as a mental monologue. Or Hashirama's.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Wasn't that just what people believed that they were mindless as we seen some people don't care about the bijuus and see then as glorified batteries it seems. None since naruto and bee have tried to converse with them. Since part one we have see they were intelligentsia with the kyuubi talking to naruto and when the one tail talked after he gained control. So they were never mindless.



Cos I think the whole misunderstood bijuus thing is a retcon. If Juubi had a mind, why didn't RS try to TnJ him....after all RS was full of love


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Madara was going to be fodderized, it would have been happened already. There's absolutely no reason to keep us so much in the dark about him, while continually pushing him forward so that we can't forget about him, unless he's going to do something really big soon.
> 
> Kishi is stalling for time with him for a reason.



Kishi brought him back for a reason. _And_ wrote a scenario where the Big Bad has a Bigger Bad behind him for a reason. He has his role to play, whatever it is. 

If Kishi had no use for him, he wouldn't have created him and brought him back.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

vered said:


> in my opinion the conversation between Sasuke and Naruto about the Sage mode and Senjutsu shows that Sasuke might feels he lacks in this area and will want to gain access to natural energy.
> perhaps after the war is over and before his fight with Naruto he will gain Sage mode of some kind.



Or... Sasuke is going to use Kirin on Juubito.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> what?  If he had lost his mind already Kishi wouldn't have bothered showing him lose his memories one by one.



again......... no 

see, in order for that to happen, obito would have lost himself and then we would see the "o...bi..to" panel. 

however, that is not the case.

in fact, we got two seperate beings as juubi while possessing obito was more than enough in control of the fight. the only thing he could not control was obito not not being prepared for his body as he got fat. later on we see that obito finally took control but before that........ it was juubi.

again, the event you are talking about happened AFTER the "o...bi..to " chapter.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Madara's trump card will cause damage but it doesn't mean it'll completely succeed.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Cos I think the whole misunderstood bijuus thing is a retcon. If Juubi had a mind, why didn't RS try to TnJ him....after all RS was full of love



It could be a miracle but maybe he was immune to TNJ and just wanted to destroy. Who knows hope we get info of the past soon


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> again......... no
> 
> see, in order for that to happen, obito would have lost himself and then we would see the "o...bi..to" panel.
> 
> ...



if he's struggling to remember who he is, how is that panel nonsensical?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I'm surprised he didn't bring up Kabuto's Sage Mode. Even as a mental monologue. Or Hashirama's.


Kishi is not showing Sasuke's thoughts, its always a "........" at best, which is annoying as hell


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

vered said:


> in my opinion the conversation between Sasuke and Naruto about the Sage mode and Senjutsu shows that Sasuke might feels he lacks in this area and will want to gain access to natural energy.
> perhaps after the war is over and before his fight with Naruto he will gain Sage mode of some kind.



snake sage mode or CS ....... either way, addy wins


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> When I saw Obito's spikes on his back start to show the chakra arms's flames I thought he was gonna use them. But it seems those gathered chakra for him to pull off that barrier and to summon the plant-Bijudama thrower thing.



Tobirama commented on the chakra flame, seems to be extra defense he put up after being hit by rasengan, Tobirama thinks the flame looks deadly.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi is not showing Sasuke's thoughts, its always a "........" at best, which is annoying as hell



Obito had like a million of those this chapter.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 16, 2013)

Didn't the Cursed seal link to snake sage mode or something like that?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Cos I think the whole misunderstood bijuus thing is a retcon. If Juubi had a mind,* why didn't RS try to TnJ him*....after all RS was full of love



Of course Rikudou tried to TnJ it but Juubi saw Humanity's *abuse* of Chakra and Ninjutsu so Rikudou's TnJ failed forcing him to fight his* old friend*, where Rikudou failed, Naruto will* succeed*.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

I think Madara's trump card will succeeded, but there is still the chance Obito may reach a point where he is far beyond Madara's reach. The Juubi still has one transformation remaining. The question is, can it transform inside of its Jinchuuriki?


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> if he's struggling to remember who he is, how is that panel nonsensical?



no, i am saying that juubito was a blank slate/innocent child looking version of juubi, not obito struggling with himself 

you can't say with all seriousness that obito is still able to fully fight and was at the same time struggeling to remember himself. that makes no sense.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> Obito had like a million of those this chapter.


that shit makes me want to slap them


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> no, i am saying that juubito was a blank slate/innocent child looking version of juubi, not obito struggling with himself
> 
> you can't say with all seriousness that obito is still able to fully fight and was at the same time struggeling to remember himself. that makes no sense.



Maybe instinct took over?


----------



## Mateush (Aug 16, 2013)

I hate the idea about RS and Juubi as friends  

Imo, Juubi was at his own and became "defensive" when the world was in chaos. RS stopped it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi is not showing Sasuke's thoughts, its always a "........" at best, which is annoying as hell



sasuke doesn't think


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2013)

I think we will see obito have trouble with full powered naruto and that is when the juubi transforms probably in a few more chapters


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

vered said:


> in my opinion the conversation between Sasuke and Naruto about the Sage mode and Senjutsu shows that Sasuke might feels he lacks in this area and will want to gain access to natural energy.
> perhaps after the war is over and before his fight with Naruto he will gain Sage mode of some kind.



CS will likely be the answer. I don't see him having a Sage Mode here, maybe train for it after the war with Naruto to further train his body, just not his eyes. Who knows there might be another level of CS. Would be good to see CS back, see Hebi Sasuke again, and since MS won't work against Obito, he will have to rely on some of his old techniques powered by the CS.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Of course Rikudou tried to TnJ it but Juubi saw Humanity's *abuse* of Chakra and Ninjutsu so Rikudou's TnJ failed forcing him to fight his* old friend*, where Rikudou failed, Naruto will* succeed*.



God....now after Obito getting TnJed, we will have Juubi getting TnJed......
Is Kishi trying to encourage teenage boys join the church or what....


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Maybe instinct took over?



instinct of juubi since obito would use ST as his instinct if you think of it.

thy way juubito fought was way too calm and way too proficient for someone who is losing his mind.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

GoDMasteR said:


> Didn't the Cursed seal link to snake sage mode or something like that?


well yeah, Kabuto made a direct link between Juugo's hermit transformation and Ryuchidou. I just wonder if it has to do specifically with Ryuchidou or just the fact that it uses nature energy.

But well, Kabuto and Orochimaru really wanted to use ryuchidou with Sasuke's body, so it might have some fun result


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I think we will see obito have trouble with full powered naruto and that is when the juubi transforms probably in a few more chapters



Then it will start talking how humanity is abusive of nature and chakra, and how humanity should be eradicated for their sins, and that he trusted humanity once divulging the secrets of Chakra to a young priest (RS) but humanity abuse its gifts so it tried to destroy humans back then only for his disciple RS to seal him because RS still wanted to believe in humanity, etc. 



eurytus said:


> God....now after Obito getting TnJed, we will have Juubi getting TnJed......
> Is Kishi trying to encourage teenage boys join the church or what....



You have to think of this logically, even if the Juubi is destroyed or sealed again inside a Jin, it will either respawn or escape its host when the Jin dies, it will be a never ending cycle. So unless Juubi "believes" in humanity, there can be no true finality to the series. So logically for there to be a final resolution for the Manga, Kishimoto must make the Juubi place its faith in Naruto and Humankind.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> CS will likely be the answer. I don't see him having a Sage Mode here, maybe train for it after the war with Naruto to further train his body, just not his eyes. Who knows there might be another level of CS. Would be good to see CS back, see Hebi Sasuke again, and since MS won't work against Obito, he will have to rely on some of his old techniques powered by the CS.


actually Dil, if Sasuke can use CS with EMS, his EMS jutsus will probably use nature energy straight on.

Thats the thing behind this stuff, we need to look foward for the combination, not them separated. Its for the same reason that we are looking foward for BM+SM, they will certainly be combining their stuff in order to get a new power.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 16, 2013)

Hiruzen will be back to relevancy when Tsunade / Orochimaru arrive (perhaps Oro with Jiraiya in tow).



CuteJuubi said:


> Then it will start talking how humanity is abusive of nature and chakra, and how humanity should be eradicated for their sins, and that he trusted humanity once divulging the secrets of Chakra to a young priest (RS) but humanity abuse its gifts so it tried to destroy humans back then only for his disciple RS to seal him because RS still wanted to believe in humanity, etc.



I can see this happening.

Madara still has his arc to tell though.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I think we will see obito have trouble with full powered naruto and that is when the juubi transforms probably in a few more chapters



he already had problem with a puny rasengan 
his wound doesn't even heal
he needs to transform now...they're actually two sage mode users on the battlefied


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Hiruzen will be back to relevancy when Tsunade / Orochimaru arrive (perhaps Oro with Jiraiya in tow).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Madara's story will be told during his final moments as a form of deathbed contrition.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> snake sage mode or CS ....... either way, addy wins



Yes ofcourse throw in a sharingan for Naruto to  



Klue said:


> *I think Madara's trump card will succeeded*, but there is still the chance Obito may reach a point where he is far beyond Madara's reach. *The Juubi still has one transformation remaining. The question is, can it transform inside of its Jinchuuriki?*



Madara's card will have succes , that its given 

Juubi must show his last form , ofcourse he can't while being seaeld....  , Kishi will show juubi in all his glory and last form....



Gabe said:


> I think we will see obito have trouble with full powered naruto and that is when the juubi transforms probably in a few more chapters



Nope i see a TNJ soon


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Then it will start talking how humanity is abusive of nature and chakra, and how humanity should be eradicated for their sins, and that he trusted humanity once divulging the secrets of Chakra to a young priest (RS) but humanity abuse its gifts so it tried to destroy humans back then only for his disciple RS to seal him because RS still wanted to believe in humanity, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to think of this logically, even if the Juubi is destroyed or sealed again inside a Jin, it will either respawn or escape its host when the Jin dies, it will be a never ending cycle. So unless Juubi "believes" in humanity, there can be no true finality to the series. So logically for there to be a final resolution for the Manga, Kishimoto must make the Juubi place its faith in Naruto and Humankind.



that's not my point. This manga is turning into some self help book with more cliche preachy dialogue than actual fighting....


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Yes ofcourse throw in a sharingan for Naruto to



its not like Sasuke didnt have CS before


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> actually Dil, if Sasuke can use CS with EMS, his EMS jutsus will probably use nature energy straight on.
> 
> Thats the thing behind this stuff, we need to look foward for the combination, not them separated. Its for the same reason that we are looking foward for BM+SM, they will certainly be combining their stuff in order to get a new power.



Yeah that's what I meant, with his techniques being powered by the CS. If it was me I'd like to see Sasuke be saved for Madara then see the real battle of eyes occur. It would make sense since Naruto has the body which he is showing off it's powers to his respective villain Obito, and Sasuke shows his true eye powers off to Madara.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its not like Sasuke didnt have CS before



Indeed, and what useless garbage it was. Give him Senju cells instead.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 16, 2013)

Sasuke's CS will become relevant. Why else deviate from Karin healing him and introduce such a bullshit and contrived healing method such as Jugo's? And then making Kabuto tying the CS with Snake Sage Mode.



CuteJuubi said:


> I think Madara's story will be told during his final moments as a form of deathbed contrition.





No.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its not like Sasuke didnt have CS before



I know... its in the past... and in CS sasuke din't use sage arts , his body was enhanced by nature energy , like juugo take's nature energy but his not a sage...

CS is a formula made by Oro because he could not sustain sage mode....

We have Hashirama , Naruto and.... Oro could be a snake sage soon..... also people are asking about slug sage to sakura or tsunade 

How many freaking sage mode's and CS you want ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> Yeah that's what I meant, with his techniques being powered by the CS. If it was me I'd like to see Sasuke be saved for Madara then see the real battle of eyes occur. It would make sense since Naruto has the body which he is showing off it's powers to his respective villain Obito, and Sasuke shows his true eye powers off to Madara.


yeah can be, we need to wait and see what Kishi is actually planning to do with the plot, right now Naruto and Minato will have their revenge against Obito. But even like that, if Madara gets Juubi for him, Sasuke will need nature energy in order to fight him with Naruto.




btw, i suspect that regarding CS or ryuchidou, i believe more that it will be CS, because CS seems to be about enhancing something that is already inside your body. When Sasuke used CS2, he had tengu traits, and his chakra became colder and darker. Later we discovered that these traits are the same as when he awakened Susanoo...

this could explain the cover that we got with him as a tengu. Maybe being able to use CS with EMS will allow him to go a step further in the Uchiha power, after all we have yet to see someone display the power of the elder brother.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Curse Seal is just proof that Sasuke is somebody else's toy.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I know... its in the past... and in CS sasuke din't use sage arts , his body was enhanced by nature energy , like juugo take's nature energy but his not a sage...
> 
> CS is a formula made by Oro because he could not sustain sage mode....
> 
> ...



Kabuto might get out of Izanami too, sage mode is never unique anyway, the more the merrier


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I know... its in the past... and in CS sasuke din't use sage arts , his body was enhanced by nature energy , like juugo take's nature energy but his not a sage...
> 
> CS is a formula made by Oro because he could not sustain sage mode....
> 
> ...



yes his body was enhanced by nature energy. 

Have you stopped to think that EMS is supposed to come from a being that used nature energy?

CS as in Juubi's hermit transformation. If Sasuke got it, it was directly from the source. Now, why not have him with it? Sasuke has mastered nature energy control for the most part of this manga, why not let him use something that he mastered? You think that Kishi went out of his way to link Juugo's CS to a sage mode for nothing?



PikaCheeka said:


> Curse Seal is just proof that Sasuke is somebody else's toy.



i dont get it cheeka. Sasuke get a power up from Juugo makes him a Juugo toy?


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Curse Seal is just proof that Sasuke is somebody else's toy.



nah..Oro's the edo hokages' summoner, does it make them his toys?  he's not even featured in the fight, he's just a plot device these days.


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> yes his body was enhanced by nature energy.
> 
> Have you stopped to think that EMS is supposed to come from a being that used nature energy?
> 
> ...



Sasuke can't control natural energy. Juugo's bootleg SM works in a way that you don't need to control it. We see in these last few chapters that he doesn't even know what it is.

Kishi also went out of his way to remove it in the Itachi fight.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Kabuto might get out of Izanami too, sage mode is never unique anyway, the more the merrier



Yeah let everyone have one  



Jeαnne said:


> yes his body was enhanced by nature energy.
> 
> Have you stopped to think that EMS is supposed to come from a being that used nature energy?
> 
> ...



Sasuke = eyes

Naruto = body

Must i explain the rest... sasuke got the CS cuz kishi could not make him more powerful then Naruto at that time without giveing MS , so he said fuck it 

CS is also tied up with snake sage , with kabuto and orochimaru and juugo 

Itachi gaved his life to get rid of his CS and Oro............... Sasuke will now say , yes take me yes yes 

Sasuke will get Perfect Susanoo and Rinnegan , his benchmark is Madara


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I know... its in the past... and in CS sasuke din't use sage arts , his body was enhanced by nature energy , like juugo take's nature energy but his not a sage...
> 
> CS is a formula made by Oro because he could not sustain sage mode....
> 
> ...



Well considering CS was introduced in the manga before any true Sage modes, I don't see why Sasuke shouldn't bring back his CS again to counter the current threat. I'm not expecting Sasuke to be a true Sage but he can still use the CS where it was originated from Senjutsu. CS can still give him a massive advantage when using nature energy.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 16, 2013)

Narutaru said:


> Sasuke can't control natural energy.



You know this how?


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 16, 2013)

ch1p said:


> You know this how?



Because he hasn't been shown capable of doing so. We already know how CS works and Sasuke has no idea what natural energy is.


----------



## Cord (Aug 16, 2013)

CS over SM anytime.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 16, 2013)

Narutaru said:


> Because he hasn't been shown capable of doing so. We already know how CS works and Sasuke has no idea what natural energy is.



Neither means he can't control natural energy.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> *Well considering CS was introduced in the manga before any true Sage modes*, I don't see why Sasuke shouldn't bring back his CS again to counter the current threat. I'm not expecting Sasuke to be a true Sage but he can still use the CS where it was originated from Senjutsu. CS can still give him a massive advantage when using nature energy.



Why do you think Kishi got rid of it.... to make the eyes and body point , young son , older son , yin and yang.....


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 16, 2013)

sasuek fans why does sasuke need sage mode now?You guys were saying EMS> sage mode. Why are you guys begging making fanfics for sasuke to have sage mode now?? Realitys a bitch have you seen the light??


----------



## Amanda (Aug 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> that's not my point. This manga is turning into some self help book with more cliche preachy dialogue than actual fighting....



"Is turning"?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Why do you think Kishi got rid of it.... to make the eyes and body point , young son , older son , yin and yang.....



The young son does'nt apply to naruto. He did an uzumaki rikudou seal and is now rikudou second coming.Confrimed by bijuu and juubi himself. 

Naruto does'nt fit with the younger son he is anomaly.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2013)

so it seems old addy isn't crazy after all for talking about CS sasuke 


next is JR rennigan itachi


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 16, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Neither means he can't control natural energy.



It does. If he can control natural energy then why doesn't he just absorb some himself? He shouldn't need need the automatic gathering of CS if he can.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Aug 16, 2013)

Wait, why do people seem to think that Hiruzen is off-paneled? I thought previous transformation Juubito couldn't permanently damage Edos and that was the one who hit Hiruzen?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> Wait, why do people seem to think that Hiruzen is off-paneled?


Exaggeration because he hasn't reappeared.


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> Wait, why do people seem to think that Hiruzen is off-paneled? I thought previous transformation Juubito couldn't permanently damage Edos and that was the one who hit Hiruzen?



Because there's no confirmation of whether he is alive or not, Kishi hasn't shown him since his head got blown off. Also no one in the actual manga seem to give a shit about Hiruzen either, they don't seem to be asking for his help or helping him recover or whatever. Everyone is asking for Hashirama's help in the spoilers and Minato/Tobirama and Naruto are getting ready to fend off the Juubi's bombs, Hiruzen isn't included in any of this which is surprising, so I think he's gone.

Kishi is going out his way to show a couple of panels between Madara and Hashirama, and even some random fodders talking crap, at least show Hiruzen if he was still alive or not.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 16, 2013)

B.o.t.i said:


> sasuek fans why does sasuke need sage mode now?You guys were saying EMS> sage mode. Why are you guys begging making fanfics for sasuke to have sage mode now?? Realitys a bitch have you seen the light??





EMS is still > sage mode. At least Naruto's sage mode. Admitted by Nardo himself when they "fought" at Iron Country and Sasuke only had MS. Sage Mode is a handy tool to have. You never saw me saying Sage Mode isn't handy or that Sasuke wouldn't get it. In fact, I always said he'd get it in some form.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2013)

Hiruzen will be the surprise when Oro and the Gokage show up.

We haven't gotten reminders of him throughout because he isn't that important compared to Hashirama/Madara. That's all.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

B.o.t.i said:


> The young son does'nt apply to naruto. He did an uzumaki rikudou seal and is now rikudou second coming.Confrimed by bijuu and juubi himself.
> 
> Naruto does'nt fit with the younger son he is anomaly.



Its because he gets to be the new sage of six paths.... but unti then he is just the body


----------



## ch1p (Aug 16, 2013)

Narutaru said:


> It does. If he can control natural energy then why doesn't he just absorb some himself? He shouldn't need need the automatic gathering of CS if he can.



It was never said he couldn't without CS. And he does have CS right now.


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 16, 2013)

ch1p said:


> It was never said he couldn't without CS. And he does have CS right now.



You've gotta be joking.


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 16, 2013)

Yay.

Well, the things that struck me this chapter is the prolonged lack of Kakashi and the Bijuudama spewing Rafflesia. Damn this thing is wrong.


----------



## Dil (Aug 16, 2013)

Holy shit, just noticed the 2 Kyuubi's bro fisting each other too


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 16, 2013)

They should fuse already and be done with it


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Dil said:


> Holy shit, just noticed the 2 Kyuubi's bro fisting each other too


Old news  but yeah Yin Kurama is giving Naruto some chakra


Saturnine said:


> Yay.
> 
> Well, the things that struck me this chapter is the prolonged lack of Kakashi and the* Bijuudama spewing Rafflesia*. Damn this thing is wrong.



Its a tree with 4 plants that makes 4 Juubidama's we already had one juubidama when Minato used ST barrier


----------



## SoulFire (Aug 16, 2013)

Not sure if Kishi is going to utilize the fact, but Sasuke does possess integrated within his body a good amount of Juugo's flesh. This brings in the possibility that Sasuke just might be able to make use of nature energy through the flesh of the original CS bearer. I have often wondered why Kishi had Juugo step forward to heal Sasuke (using a technique that has not been seen before or since and giving so much of himself that he was temporarily reduced to a child) when healer Karin was already a part of the mix.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2013)

I wonder if Orochimaru will return with all of the dead characters up until now ( that includes Kushina and the Uchiha clan), so when Obito makes his face turn everyone will live happily ever after. I don't wonder I fear that that'll happen.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't think Madara's going to succeed with the trump card.  I think he's going to show what he did that the VoTE to steal DNA.  I think he'll do something that big that fails.  I think he'll start to have his flash back and will be gone maybe regretful or repentant.  Hopefully no conversions.

I am curious if the attack Obito is preparing now also will cancel out EDO's or just regular beast balls.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm curious as to how 100% Kurama will be able to stop this Juubi nuke 

Last pages looked pretty damn cool


----------



## Uchia Obito (Aug 16, 2013)

Maybe Madara doesn't know about the omnyoutens side effect and thinks, he would regenerate. I wished madara got trolled by obito, just for the lolz.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Uchia Obito said:


> Maybe Madara doesn't know about the omnyoutens side effect and thinks, he would regenerate. I wished madara got trolled by obito, just for the lolz.



Yeah probably doesn't realize what abilities Obito is using, not as if he is playing any attention to that battle.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm curious as to how 100% Kurama will be able to stop this Juubi nuke
> 
> Last pages looked pretty damn cool



Naruto breaks the barrier and redirects the 2-4 juubidama's 

Its quite obivous cuz....

Tobirama: Even if we teleport it away with Hiraishin, at most we?ll only be able to each teleport away one!
Tobirama: The Yondaime Hokage and I can only teleport away two in total! There?s nothing we can do about the other two! Elder brother!

So either Naruto redirects 2 juubidama's or all for of them


----------



## Gunners (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Naruto breaks the barrier and redirects the 2-4 juubidama's
> 
> Its quite obivous cuz....
> 
> ...



Slapping them away is too basic, I think he's going to power up the alliance again and have Minato move them through his shared connection. The BD will blow up inside of the shield.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> *Slapping them away is too basic*, I think he's going to power up the alliance again and have Minato move them through his shared connection. The BD will blow up inside of the shield.



Would you like to have a bet on this cuz i am preaty sure  ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Yeah probably doesn't realize what abilities Obito is using, not as if he is playing any attention to that battle.



I said this before but it's most likely he's lying for the sake of keeping Hashi with him. If Hashi knew omn. effects he'd run away from Madara immediately thus his trump card would fail.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Would you like to have a bet on this cuz i am preaty sure  ?



Is he going to slap them through Obito's barrier?


----------



## mayumi (Aug 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Slapping them away is too basic, I think he's going to power up the alliance again and have Minato move them through his shared connection. The BD will blow up inside of the shield.



This is what should happen and I hope it does. Cause that Hirashin + chakra transfer combo is godly. Hopefully we will hear that this is what Minato intended Naruto to learn or something.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Is he going to slap them through Obito's barrier?



he is going to break that barrier mark my words  or remove the metal things that are keeping the barrier


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 16, 2013)

Naruto is supposedly fast as minato so said kakashi.The chapter after this one could be just blurred lines and dissappearing panels.If kishi did that he would be legendary  to show only dash lines


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2013)

Naruto willrobably link his chakra with minato then give his chakra to the alliance and have minato teleport them out the barrier. A bigger version of how he saved himself and sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2013)

B.o.t.i said:


> Naruto is supposedly fast as minato so said kakashi.The chapter after this one could be just blurred lines and dissappearing panels.If kishi did that he would be legendary  to show only dash lines



That would push him beyond legend status. I wouldn't even be mad.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 16, 2013)

I saw a lot of people complaining about the events in this chapter. I personally thought it looked pretty awesome.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2013)

Danzio said:


> What did it say instead?



Kushina and Minato (better)



Gabe said:


> Naruto willrobably link his chakra with naruto then give his chakra to the alliance and have minato teleport them out the barrier. A bigger version of how he saved himself and sasuke.



Naruto will link his chakra with...Naruto?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Naruto willrobably link his chakra with naruto then give his chakra to the alliance and have minato teleport them out the barrier. A bigger version of how he saved himself and sasuke.



These were my thoughts as well. 

And the chapter looks pretty meh. Just a setup chapter.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> *I don't think Madara's going to succeed with the trump card.  I think he's going to show what he did that the VoTE to steal DNA.  I think he'll do something that big that fails.*  I think he'll start to have his flash back and will be gone maybe regretful or repentant. Hopefully no conversions.
> 
> I am curious if the attack Obito is preparing now also will cancel out EDO's or just regular beast balls.



I think so too, it's a perfect opportunity to give closure to Madara's character by having his Trump Card fail, and as in accordance with Kishi's standards, Madara will have a last minute repentance and flashback before being eliminated.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmm just caught up on everything...pretty interesting chap with minato getting back in action with naruto, kyuubi becoming whole and obito showing off a bit more while being ignorant. Hashirama and madara could be showing some more coll shit though...but i will do with madara just trolling.

I am surprised sasuke is actually interested in what senjutsu is about(good ol foreshadowing) and more frog fu coming up is a treat.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Kushina and Minato (better)
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto will link his chakra with...Naruto?



With minato


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 16, 2013)

It's funny though, I thought Obito and Madara knew everything about RS and the Juubi and yet Obito was surprised that Senjutsu was the Juubi's Jin's weakness


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

Narutaru said:


> Sasuke can't control natural energy. Juugo's bootleg SM works in a way that you don't need to control it. We see in these last few chapters that he doesn't even know what it is.
> 
> Kishi also went out of his way to remove it in the Itachi fight.



Seriously, what makes you believe this?

Everything you claimed here is going against what was shown in the manga. Do you need bigger proof than Orochimaru wanting Sasuke's body when his intention was always use ryuchidou?

First: Juugo's ability is the hermit transformation, he absorbs Nature energy and goes berserk.

Second: Sasuke was not only able to control his CS, ie, he was able to control the nature energy absorbed by his CS to the point where he could make partial transformations, he was also able to keep Juugo's control in check.

Third: What do you mean by "these last few chapters"? Sasuke has gained knowledge about what it is during the Kabuto fight, he is already making the link, this chapter is a proof, he is processing the information that senjutsu is needed, and that the CS is linked to ryuchidou that is a sage mode.

Fourth: He went out of his way to make Itachi take it away, yes, but he also went out of his way to bring Orochimaru and make taka reunite, as well as make the link between CS and ryuchidou. I mean, cant you see this? Just like Kishi made Naruto convince himself that he would not rely on Kyuubi's power in order to achieve sage mode, he had to take CS away from Sasuke to make him master the MS. Now that its done, why not allow Sasuke to have his former power back?

The CS given by Orochimaru was also a way to allow him to take Sasuke over, but now if he can get it directly from Juugo, it will be a clean ability.



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Yeah let everyone have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hold on: If nature energy was only useful as a body power, explain me why Sasuke activated his CS inside of tsukuyomi to break it?

I see a bunch of people claiming something that has yet to be proven in order to deny the possibility, we have yet to know if the eyes can be enhanced by nature energy or not.

Juubi is the origin of both body and eyes, its not absurd to think that both can take advantage from nature energy.

You prefer to say that Kishi said "fuck it" , like, really. 

CS is hermit tranformation, its not linked to Oro himself, CS is Juugo's ability. We have yet to know what specially links it to ryuchidou, it could be simply the fact that it absorbs nature energy, which would make it linked to all sage modes. Keep in mind that there is a striking resemblance between the mini Juubis and Juugo's CS transformations.

And no, im not saying that Sasuke will ask Orochimaru to bite him again , what people have been saying is that he will end up getting an *"Orochimaru clean" CS from Juugo himself*, it would not have Oro's chakra.

He may get rinnegan, he will get PS, but how does it cancel the CS thing?

Also, Madara claimed that he wants something else from Hashirama, if he already has his DNA and mokuton, what else could it be? Maybe his sage mode?




Basically, the possibilities are there, there is no argument to deny the possibility of Sasuke getting the CS again at this point. If it was the case, be sure that i would not insist in this.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like Minatos the only one able to think outside the box this chapter. I wonder if Naruto would stick with that plan though.

Its either teleporting that tree,or all people outside


----------



## eurytus (Aug 16, 2013)

hiruzen got off panels for weeks, yet Kishi remembered to slip in a panel for Shikamaru here and there, and made him the spokesperson for the alliance


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 16, 2013)

i think that Naruto and Minato will co-op Minato's special jutsu together. Kishi made too much build up regarding the jutsu, he wont let it pass, might be something as mind-blowing as Izanami.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> so it seems old addy isn't crazy after all for talking about CS sasuke
> 
> 
> next is JR rennigan itachi



CS Sasuke is gone though and I don't see it returning so I don't understand this circle logic but I do give Kishi this, and it's one of things I've liked when it came toward his power ups. The acquisition of different modes never made the previous modes absolutely useless. Kishi has swapped between Kurama and Sage Mode for Naruto. So CS in may return in a different form since it is a bootleg SM, but I highly doubt that, the more probable option for Sasuke is Kirin, since that is actual lightning, there is no chakra involved besides the bit he uses to help him aim it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh yeah, and SMH @ Kakashi still taking his sweet ass time


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that Naruto and Minato will co-op Minato's special jutsu together. Kishi made too much build up regarding the jutsu, he wont let it pass, might be something as mind-blowing as Izanami.



No I dont think its time for Minatos jutsu yet. Minatos jutsu is meant to be an attacking move & to create an opening vs Obito. However this is a side mission to save those thousands of fodders,which they can either go with Minatos plan (to teleport the tree) or go with Narutos plan (which obviously isnt Minatos jutsu)


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Oh yeah, and SMH @ Kakashi still taking his sweet ass time



Obviously his win wasn't as complete as thought lol.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Oh yeah, and SMH @ Kakashi still taking his sweet ass time


 Probably passed out from blood loss.


----------



## Rai (Aug 17, 2013)

CS = filler power-up.

Sasuke needs dat tengu sage mode.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 17, 2013)

Yin Kurama doesn't seem so bad, he even told Minato not to blame himself for Kushina's death


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 17, 2013)

> CS = filler power-up.
> 
> Sasuke needs dat tengu sage mode.



While unlikely, that's something I can really get behind.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Aug 17, 2013)

You're all over-thinking, Sasuke will obviously use Kirin on Jūbito


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 17, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Yin Kurama doesn't seem so bad, he even told Minato not to blame himself for Kushina's death


 Which is funny considering Minato mutilated and seal him up.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Yin Kurama doesn't seem so bad, he even told Minato not to blame himself for Kushina's death



That was,to me, a complete asspull

Its like all the Bijus have to turn good now for no good reason.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 17, 2013)

yin kurama has to borrow chakra from its other half, I thought yin and yang are supposed to be balance, why is he weaker >.>

the story has become good bijuus vs mindless evil bijuus....


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

eurytus said:


> yin kurama has to borrow chakra from its other half, I thought yin and yang are supposed to be balance, why is he weaker >.>
> 
> the story has become good bijuus vs mindless evil bijuus....



Yang Kurama used up all of his chakra, and was in the process of gathering more - to save time, he asked his Yin half to spare the goods.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2013)

eurytus said:


> yin kurama has to borrow chakra from its other half, I thought yin and yang are supposed to be balance, why is he weaker >.>
> 
> the story has become good bijuus vs mindless evil bijuus....



Because one has been using lots of chakra non-stop now while the other hasnt used much I suppose


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2013)

dungsi27 said:


> That was,to me, a complete asspull
> 
> Its like all the Bijus have to turn good now for no good reason.



But they were always good, remember?

Just misunderstood!


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 17, 2013)

Aohige and Redon from arlong park, are saying the we can get scripts from the japanese release is Sunday. 

Just for anyone that was wondering when.the chapters will be out, most likely Sunday.


----------



## RBL (Aug 17, 2013)

wtf happened to minato's hair?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> wtf happened to minato's hair?



What do you mean?


----------



## Talis (Aug 17, 2013)

Why Naruto goes KM if only SM has effect on Obito.


----------



## Virys (Aug 17, 2013)

Talis said:


> Why Naruto goes KM if only SM has effect on Obito.



To deflect Bidjudamas


----------



## Trojan (Aug 17, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> wtf happened to minato's hair?



I was wondering about that as well!
at first I thought it might me an art error, but it does not seem so anymore!


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 17, 2013)

It'll be hilarious if Rin's death is really happened at the same day of Kyuubi attack and Naruto's birth, that just tell you how bat shit insane Obito is. :rofl

Guys, I think I get the true plot twist of the manga now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto is actually love story, it's about "dark Naruto" and his childhood crush. Kishi is true genius and people said he can't write romance. My mind is blown.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I was wondering about that as well!
> at first I thought it might me an art error, but it does not seem so anymore!



Maybe because he has been used up Kyubi chakra over time


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm anxious to say but its already been said

ah what the hell

just because rin died he thinks the world doesnt mustn't exist anymore....ffs man...


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 17, 2013)

I find it funny how Juubito is attempting to do what we've all been wanting Madara to do for the longest. Take out the Fodder Shinobi alliance all together.


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, someone had to throw Shikamaru a bone. Now, will he just be crowd control or actually get the alliance to do something productive... ?


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 17, 2013)

The Kyuubis need to fuse, dammit


----------



## KevKev (Aug 17, 2013)

I can't with this manga.

There's so many  in this chapter.

Only thing could save it, is if Obito can shut his fucking mouth and finish starting the Moon Eye Plan already.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 17, 2013)

I think in the next couple of chapters we will get interesting revalations about RS, Juubi and the conflict within his family line .
What I suspected all along might end up being true. I am a believer that the Juubi is actualy the real source behind the legendary Rinnegan that made Rikudou godlike and also the source behind the Senju and Uchiha powers.
Each of the Senju and Uchiha ancestors inherited different traits from Juubi. While the first Uchiha got part of Juubi's Yin/Yang chakra the Senju bro got the Juubi's natural energy affinity. Then come the Uzumaki into play who seem to be the pacifist types, I wouldn't be surprised if the Uzumaki were Rikudous original clan of monks who   developed the sealing formulas in order to counter ninjutsu if necessary.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Aug 17, 2013)

It it just me or is Sasuke starting to look less like he's just sizing up Naruto's combat potential, and more like he's actually getting a bit intimidated?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2013)

Gipsy Danger said:


> It it just me or is Sasuke starting to look less like he's just sizing up Naruto's combat potential, and more like he's actually getting a bit intimidated?



It only appears that way because of the translation we have right now which has a questionable accuracy. If you look at Sasuke's facial expression there is no intimidation to be seen.


----------



## calimike (Aug 17, 2013)

English edited by someone else (poor quality scan!) 
Minato's attack on A


English scanslation by Vebyoarson (medium or high quality scan)


Lol, guys copy our translated at NF this morning


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2013)

Gipsy Danger said:


> It it just me or is Sasuke starting to look less like he's just sizing up Naruto's combat potential, and more like he's actually getting a bit intimidated?



i thought the same thig wheni read the translation but then i see the panels but we saw it

it is like he is LEARNING about naruto's abilities. it is like kishi is having sasuke absorbing new info and he might do something with that info which  is why i expect him to get CS back sinc ehe also learned from juugo that SM is like CS


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> i thought the same thig wheni read the translation but then i see the panels but we saw it
> 
> it is like he is LEARNING about naruto's abilities. it is like kishi is having sasuke absorbing new info and he might do something with that info which  is why i expect him to get CS back sinc ehe also learned from juugo that SM is like CS



Its funny that back when SM was introduced some people were saying Sharingan powers were better and that MS Sasuke > Naruto but look at those people now.They want their favorite character to become a copycat and a cheap one at that  The chance of Sasuke getting SM is as much high as Naruto getting a dojutsu. Not happenin braws  Besides SM is the power of Rikudous physicall body, Sasuke is all about eye ball hax now.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Its funny that back when SM was introduced some people were saying Sharingan powers were better and that MS Sasuke > Naruto but look at those people now.They want their favorite character to *become a copycat and a cheap one at that * The chance of Sasuke getting SM is as much high as Naruto getting a dojutsu. Not happenin braws



technically, SM ripped of CS since CS came before SM way way long ago in part 1  

regardless of how you look at it, it is funny how people said CS weakens sasuke and sasuke is better without it 

see, kishi took CS away from sasuke. to me, he was downgraded as sasuke relied on it in every fight ever since he got it but then it was taken away 

to put this in perspective, that is like taking away naruto's kyuubi. he is almost shit without it and SM naruto would have been as useless as  EMS sasuke right now.

and no. no one is saying he will get SM. but he will get CS........ and sasuke vs naruto will be CS vs SM.............. cheap  copy vs original....... so sasuke is the underdog so far......... think about that for a moment 

also, naruto has a doujutsu which is strong body, high stamina, kyuubi and prophecy believe it or not.  and yes, the later 2 might as well be doujutsus


----------



## Abz (Aug 17, 2013)

It's the lack of Oro and kakashi that is making this fight rubbish lol


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2013)

Abz said:


> It's the lack of Oro and kakashi that is making this fight rubbish lol



think of it this way:

1- obito is finaly doing MOP.
2- naruto, minato, hashirama, madara and the rest are showing everything they can do.

who still hasn't shown to the save them?

1- orochimaru.
2- kakashi.
3- the kages......... whom no one gives a shit about


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> technically, SM ripped of CS since CS came before SM way way long ago in part 1
> 
> regardless of how you look at it, it is funny how people said CS weakens sasuke and sasuke is better without it
> 
> ...



The CS was retconed since part1, it went from a tool that brings forth a shinobis hidden chakra potential to a wannabe SM trick. I disagree that SM Naruto is inferiour to KCM Naruto.In some regards SM Naruto is better like SM Naruto is physically much stronger then in KCM,has a 6th sense for danger,country wide chakra sensing, unlimited chakra reserves since Senjutsu recovers chakra unlike ninjutsu, invisible energy attacks...etc
The only thing KCM Naruto has over Sage Naruto is speed and chakra/energy output.
But yeah SM or CS were never intended to stay with Sasuke permanently since Itachi did all this effort to remove the CS in order for Sasuke to awakem his true eye. potential. The way I see it Sasuke will become a Madara copy with PS and maybe some pseudo Bijuu power up while Naruto will be like Hashirama. Keep in mind that we don't know how Hashirama awakend Mokuton, he might have received some of the Bijuus chakras to when he was young which triggered the Mokuton.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> The CS was retconed since part1, it went from a tool that brings forth a shinobis hidden chakra potential to a wannabe SM trick. I disagree that SM Naruto is inferiour to KCM Naruto.In some regards SM Naruto is better like SM Naruto is physically much stronger then in KCM,has a 6th sense for danger,country wide chakra sensing, unlimited chakra reserves since Senjutsu recovers chakra unlike ninjutsu, invisible energy attacks...etc
> The only thing KCM Naruto has over Sage Naruto is speed and chakra/energy output.
> But yeah SM or CS were never intended to stay with Sasuke permanently since Itachi did all this effort to remove the CS in order for Sasuke to awakem his true eye. potential. The way I see it Sasuke will become a Madara copy with PS and maybe some pseudo Bijuu power up while Naruto will be like Hashirama. Keep in mind that we don't know how Hashirama awakend Mokuton, he might have received some of the Bijuus chakras to when he was young which triggered the Mokuton.



regardless, SM was it's own thing as CS was. ironically, now SM is based on CS even if CS is based on SM 

this is the price of trying to connect everything together like senju and uzumaki and uchiha. it ends up making no sense whatsoever or sloppy.

as for the SM vs BM naruto thingy, i meant that it is useless NOW after this chapter. in other words, naruto needs BM and not SM. that is my point, sasuke lost CS was as bad to him as if naruto lost kyuubi.

we also got the hashirama flashback. if you expect any explanation then  i am sorry, we will most likely never get one unless some vague bullshit in the data book like "he went and trained with wood sages"


----------



## Abz (Aug 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> think of it this way:
> 
> 1- obito is finaly doing MOP.
> 2- naruto, minato, hashirama, madara and the rest are showing everything they can do.
> ...



I dunno but i have a thought..

.because of the link obito and kakashi have with their eyes....I don't think Obito would be able to cast MOP without kakashi nullifying it (when he's there that is)...just like obito did to kakashi's kamui.

ye no one gives a rainbow and rowing boats about the kages lol 

inb4 oro summons manda 2


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2013)

Abz said:


> I dunno but i have a thought..
> 
> .because of the link obito and kakashi have with their eyes....I don't think Obito would be able to cast MOP without kakashi nullifying it (when he's there that is)...just like obito did to kakashi's kamui.
> 
> ...



i honestly think IF OROCHIMARU IS INDEED EVIL AS FUCK, he will summon rin and izune using karin  and siugetsu


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 17, 2013)

dont see why everyones hatin'. I thought it was pretty good. i mean, shit always gets good when naruto goes biju mode.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> regardless, SM was it's own thing as CS was. ironically, now SM is based on CS even if CS is based on SM
> 
> this is the price of trying to connect everything together like senju and uzumaki and uchiha. it ends up making no sense whatsoever or sloppy.
> 
> ...



I was reffering to Kyuubi chakra mode not BM when compared to SM. And how do you even compare CS to Kyuubi?   Kurama is Naruto's strongest weapon while the CS gave Sasuke a minor chakra boost. Hell CS2 Sasuke could barely overpower sick Itachi's Katon.  With or without the CS Sasuke is still the same, it won't make much difference against the current top tiers.
What would CS Sasuke realistically do against Madaras perfected Susanoo? 
a) get squashed like a little flychiha
b) he gun' du nuthin he gun dai!
c)art of run no jutsu


----------



## Eliyua23 (Aug 17, 2013)

Naruto's getting S/T jutsu Tobirama combo attack is getting Risky Naruto will need to pull,this off solo, Sasuke is gonna end up facing off against Madara


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Abz said:


> It's the lack of Oro and kakashi that is making this fight rubbish lol



Lacking two shit characters makes this fight rubbish?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

crystalblade13 said:


> dont see why everyones hatin'. I thought it was pretty good. i mean, shit always gets good when naruto goes biju mode.



Yang Bijuu Mode is old news; time for the full thing or GTFO!


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Lacking two shit characters makes this fight rubbish?



tf did I just read


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2013)

Going by the scan,  it seems that Sasuke sentences regarding the senjutsu are actually his thoughts going by the bubbles and the lack of speech on his part.
I have to wonder if its not a clear sign by Kishi for a future use of Senjutsu by Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

The Yin Kurama and Minato chat at chapters end seems really forced to me, but judging their close proximity (lack of a cage/seal), I'm guessing Minato was able to TNJ Kurama's Yin.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 17, 2013)

Abz said:


> .because of the link obito and kakashi have with their eyes....I don't think Obito would be able to cast MOP without kakashi nullifying it (when he's there that is)...just like obito did to kakashi's kamui.



If cancelling the other's ocular jutsu is like a tug-of-war, then Kakashi might not be able to cancel a Juubi-powered Tsukuyomi. But he might be able to see through it?



Klue said:


> Lacking two shit characters makes this fight rubbish?





Son, take off your shoes and bow your head, for you're talking about a character whose quality exceeds your comprehension.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> tf did I just read



The truth, and the truth is often quite shocking. 



Amanda said:


> Son, take off your shoes and bow your head, for you're talking about a character whose quality exceeds your comprehension.



I guess you guys simply chose to ignore his recent development.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I was reffering to Kyuubi chakra mode not BM when compared to SM. And how do you even compare CS to Kyuubi?   Kurama is Naruto's strongest weapon while the CS gave Sasuke a minor chakra boost. Hell CS2 Sasuke could barely overpower sick Itachi's Katon.  With or without the CS Sasuke is still the same, it won't make much difference against the current top tiers.
> What would CS Sasuke realistically do against Madaras perfected Susanoo?
> a) get squashed like a little flychiha
> b) he gun' du nuthin he gun dai!
> c)art of run no jutsu



no, i mean CS was to sasuke what kyuubi was to naruto. a last resort. 

granted, part 2 sasuke pretty much owned CS in mastery and it was only after chapter 500 or so that naruto finally began to even of thinking he should control kyuubi. 

as for what could CS do against madara? CS is a watered down SM but it still SM chakra nonetheless............ CS powered EMS jutsu might put him on PS madara's level just for being natural chakra like how SM naruto can hurt juubito even if juubit has more chakra and jutsu


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> The Yin Kurama and Minato chat at chapters end seems really forced to me, but judging their close proximity (lack of a cage/seal), I'm guessing Minato was able to TNJ Kurama's Yin.



that because he did not created a 8 trigram seal on him self.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> that because he did not created a 8 trigram seal on him self.



You know, why is he even sealed inside of Minato at all? Was Orochimaru's arms sealed inside of Hiruzen?


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> The Yin Kurama and Minato chat at chapters end seems really forced to me, but judging their close proximity (lack of a cage/seal), I'm guessing Minato was able to TNJ Kurama's Yin.



fast tnj powers


----------



## Monna (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> You know, why is he even sealed inside of Minato at all? Was Orochimaru's arms sealed inside of Hiruzen?


Hiruzen now has all of Oro's techniques.


----------



## Lammy (Aug 17, 2013)

Orochimaru's arms are touching Hiruzen inside


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Lacking two shit characters makes this fight rubbish?



Kakashi and shit in the same sentence?

You were better than that Klue, disappointed.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Kakashi and shit in the same sentence?
> 
> You were better than that Klue, disappointed.



Naruto's cock is too far entrenched down his throat, his mouth can only spew shit now.

Kakashi, Orochimaru, Kishimoto ruined two solid characters within the last two volumes alone.


----------



## Mistshadow (Aug 17, 2013)

Sounds like apt of time wasting this chapter.....

"I'll do this can you do this? Fine do this and you do this. K then do this and kll do this"

And no one actually did anything


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Naruto's cock is too far entrenched down his throat, his mouth can only spew shit now.
> 
> Kakashi, Orochimaru, Kishimoto ruined two solid characters within the last two volumes alone.



It's all Nardo's fault. 

But I agree, Kishimoto shat on his character....


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> Sounds like apt of time wasting this chapter.....
> 
> "I'll do this can you do this? Fine do this and you do this. K then do this and kll do this"
> 
> And no one actually did anything



That and, it would be nice if Obito cease the movements of his mouth. Most grew annoyed weeks or even months ago, I have now finally reached that point. Can't wait until Naruto and Obito no longer are able to interact with one another. Madara's trump card can't come soon enough.

Beyond that, we didn't learn anything new this chapter. Complete waste.


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Aug 17, 2013)

I feel like Kishi is keeping Kakashi in Kamuiland purely to restrict the Team Minato drama that would have otherwise ensued (as Kakashi hasn't seen Minato in a while ). A convenient character management strategy. 

(Though aside from that, I guess there are also other practical reasons. Like Kakashi being too worn out to keep up with the Hokage and the bros. I suppose he could Kamui himself next to Sakura for a bit of healing..but battle-wise, he's not that useful with the OPness of Juubito etc etc).


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> I feel like Kishi is keeping Kakashi in Kamuiland purely to restrict the Team Minato drama that would have otherwise ensued (as Kakashi hasn't seen Minato in a while ). A convenient character management strategy.
> 
> (Though aside from that, I guess there are also other practical reasons. Like Kakashi being too worn out to keep up with the Hokage and the bros. I suppose he could Kamui himself next to Sakura for a bit of healing..but battle-wise, he's not that useful with the OPness of Juubito etc etc).



He's saving Kakashi for a future "hero moment," following a "how will the hero's deal with Obito's epic Bijuudama spamming power this time" cliff-hanger.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Naruto's cock is too far entrenched down his throat, his mouth can only spew shit now.
> 
> Kakashi, Orochimaru, Kishimoto ruined two solid characters within the last two volumes alone.



Kakashi just _owned_ Obito w/rinnegan, and Orochimaru is still plotting, plus he's  responsible for  Madara and Obito not pulling off MEP much sooner.

How are they ruined?

And what do you mean with your first sentence?


----------



## mayumi (Aug 17, 2013)

What I want to know is what did yin-yang Kurana's tell Minato and Naruto about Naruto's future? Maybe revealed prophecy of the sage?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Danzio said:


> Kakashi just _owned_ Obito w/rinnegan, and Orochimaru is still plotting, plus he's  responsible for  Madara and Obito not pulling off MEP much sooner.
> 
> How are they ruined?



Orochimaru still plotting is probably wishful thinking. There was a thought bubble or two which cemented his current path. Kakashi owned a Kamui-less Obito that refuses to use the Rinnegan - not impressed.

Obito or not, yeah I'm a bit annoyed that Kakashi took out the freaking Akatsuki leader. 


Danzio said:


> And what do you mean with your first sentence?



"All I can do now is protect the current Naruto/Obito...." 

Ugh.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Orochimaru still plotting is probably wishful thinking. There was a thought bubble or two which cemented his current path. Kakashi owned a Kamui-less Obito that refuses to use the Rinnegan - not impressed.
> 
> Obito or not, *yeah I'm a bit annoyed that Kakashi took out the freaking Akatsuki leader.*



I thought so 

The fact is, Obito still had all those things in his arsenal ( Rinnegan, Mokuton, MS etc.) when he was owned. Kakashi beat him fair and square at his strongest, you can't blame him for what the opposition did or did not use.  Impressive feat.


Nah, Orochimaru made it clear he was still after Sasuke when revived, Hiruzen even questioned his motives, we have seen facial expressions indicating ulterior motives, and he's a freaking _snake_. He won't strike  until the right moment. While I do think he's genuinely interested in Sasuke's path  the chaos he will bring etc., it does not change his overall objective.




Klue said:


> "All I can do now is protect the current Naruto/Obito...."Ugh.



No can defend (only because Naruto could  never be as retarded and obsessive as Obito).


----------



## Mateush (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> The Yin Kurama and Minato chat at chapters end seems really forced to me, but judging their close proximity (lack of a cage/seal), I'm guessing Minato was able to TNJ Kurama's Yin.



Minato TNJ'd Kurama? 

I think it was that simple. Kurama is realistic, of course he could notice things have changed. It also probably was RS wish, that someday all would be able to understand each one.

edit: Not translated yet? Not even fan made?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Danzio said:


> I thought so
> 
> The fact is, Obito still had all those things in his arsenal ( Rinnegan, Mokuton, MS etc.) when he was owned. Kakashi beat him fair and square at his strongest, you can't blame him for what the opposition did or did not use.  Impressive feat.



It's not impressive, when there is literally no reason given for why he is limiting his own potential. He decided to trade blows, Rakiri Kunai for Chakra rod instead of using Shinra Tensei?



Sloppy Kishimoto.



Danzio said:


> Nah, Orochimaru made it clear he was still after Sasuke when revived, Hiruzen even questioned his motives, we have seen facial expressions indicating ulterior motives, and he's a freaking _snake_. He won't strike  until the right moment. While I do think he's genuinely interested in Sasuke's path  the chaos he will bring etc., it does not change his overall objective.



Orochimaru made his intentions for Sasuke clear before retaking his chakra from Kabuto - a single action which is apparently responsible for his sudden turnaround.


----------



## Abz (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> He's saving Kakashi for a future "hero moment," following a "how will the hero's deal with Obito's epic Bijuudama spamming power this time" cliff-hanger.



he'll do a...

"_*minato*_"​

*Spoiler*: __ 








Seeing as Minato doesn't even have his other arm.... 

It leaves kakashi to warp that inevitable Bijuu-dama no-one will be able to get rid of


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh wait, waiting for the Bijuudama spam to reach its end. I expect more of the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> It's not impressive, when there is literally no reason given for why he is limiting his own potential. He decided to trade blows, Rakiri Kunai for Chakra rod instead of using Shinra Tensei?
> 
> 
> 
> Sloppy Kishimoto.



You're not taking into account the psychological aspect of the struggle between them. Kakashi had a huge edge from the get-go; Rin loved him; he let Rin die.  

The rage alone clouded his judgement, and he decided to go blow for blow go with Kakashi.Well, he shouldn't have. It's why I prefer the mindless Juubito.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Oh wait, waiting for the Bijuudama spam to reach its end. *I expect more of the Juubi's Jinchuuriki*.



:rofl................ your so gonna get disappointed, it's not even funny 

he has yet to use wood, he has yet to use the rennigan, he has yet to use MS jutsu, he has yet to do shit aside from kamui spam, bijuu spam, and floating black balls which look like bijuu damas and guess what? he biult a huge flower tower to......... shoot more bijuu damas


----------



## Danzio (Aug 17, 2013)

Juubito is awesome.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 17, 2013)

Danzio said:


> You're not taking into account the psychological aspect of the struggle between them. Kakashi had a huge edge from the get-go; Rin loved him; he let Rin die.
> 
> The rage alone clouded his judgement, and he decided to go blow for blow go with Kakashi.Well, he shouldn't have. It's why I prefer the mindless Juubito.



It's not because of jealousy *sigh* He had a clouded judgement because deep down he wanted Kakashi to make it out alive for MEP. All their conversation in Kamui realm was mainly due to that. Both loved each other but they couldn't find the middle hence the end of fight. (obito forcing genjutsu on him to take on his side, kakashi's failed tnj attempts etc)

I know the transition of Obito's character is butchered but that much is still there.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Danzio said:


> You're not taking into account the psychological aspect of the struggle between them. Kakashi had a huge edge from the get-go; Rin loved him; he let Rin die.
> 
> The rage alone clouded his judgement, and he decided to go blow for blow go with Kakashi.Well, he shouldn't have. It's why I prefer the mindless Juubito.



Oh please. He was misusing his abilities from the very start, even *before* his mask was removed.

His mask......


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder why Minato hasn't created an arm with the Kyuubi's chakra, maybe Naruto is his superior when it comes to controlling the Kyuubi's chakra.


Klue said:


> Oh please. He was misusing his abilities from the very start, even *before* his mask was removed.
> 
> His mask......



How would you say Obito misused his abilities?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 17, 2013)

He lost all his calm after Kakashi entered the battle, if I recall right the moment they managed a stratch on his mask, he lost it completely and fell for same tricks over and over again.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I wonder why Minato hasn't created an arm with the Kyuubi's chakra, maybe Naruto is his superior when it comes to controlling the Kyuubi's chakra.



Training is beneath Minato, chakra arms too.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Oh please. He was misusing his abilities from the very start, even *before* his mask was removed.
> 
> His mask......



konan and minato = does not use mokton or MS.


obito is an idiot since the start


----------



## Silent reaper (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Training is beneath Minato, chakra arms too.



This is true. Minato is just going to will another arm into existence, and save everyone.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> How would you say Obito misused his abilities?



Don't even know where to begin, seriously. 


Kakashi uses Rakiri powered Kunai, Obito counters with Chakra rod?
Obito uses Kamui to avoid Naruto's Bijuudama, and willingly accepts a Rasengan to the face?



We know he is able to use all of the Rinnegan's abilities, and he can use Kamui and Rinnegan at the same time - he's done so already:



Cursed Chakra Chains of the Outer Path + Kamui.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 17, 2013)

Obito from the very start could have avoided this war and would have succeeded.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Obito from the very start could have avoided this war and would have succeeded.



Throw Kin and Gin into the Gedo Mazou, warp it and himself to a safe location, create the Juubi and become it's Jinchuuriki.

Game over.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 17, 2013)

i wonder if Killer Bee will try something.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> It's not because of jealousy *sigh* He had a clouded judgement because deep down he wanted Kakashi to make it out alive for MEP. All their conversation in Kamui realm was mainly due to that. Both loved each other but they couldn't find the middle hence the end of fight. (obito forcing genjutsu on him to take on his side, kakashi's failed tnj attempts etc)
> 
> I know the transition of Obito's character is butchered but that much is still there.



Do yourself a favor and stop listening to Obito's words, instead just examine his actions.Examples of contradictions and changes in Obito's so-called positions are everywhere. He's clearly delusional and is lying to himself, including when he says he does not blame Kakashi ( goes on to blame his sensei, who was not even there ).

Rin is his life.



Klue said:


> Oh please. He was misusing his abilities from the very start, even *before* his mask was removed.
> 
> His mask......



I'm not defending Obito's  development throughout the series, you could rightfully argue  PIS, but  it's still plausible/likely he was gotten to against Kakashi.


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Throw Kin and Gin into the Gedo Mazou, warp it and himself to a safe location, create the Juubi and become it's Jinchuuriki.
> 
> Game over.



Would Kabuto let him do that though?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Would Kabuto let him do that though?



Kabuto let him take the six former Jinchuuriki Edos.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL @ Juubito peaking around his defensive barrier

As for the translation error that sparked numerous replies: it's scary how consistent that would be with the direction of this manga.  
*Spoiler*: __ 






Arya Stark said:


> Do you know what this means? He attacked Konoha out of _revenge_. It was already suspicious he attacked in a fashion Rin trying to prevent.
> 
> This is the chapter Obito is done in my eyes.
> 
> edit: No really...I hope this is not true.





Addy said:


> so waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait a minute.......... obito did not attack konoha because he knew about jinchuriki being weak at giving birth. no, he did it because of rin?
> 
> failbito is just fail.
> 
> again, poor minato. could have had madara or even oro as a villain fight





Arya Stark said:


> >Expecting Konoha attack to be motivated by some deep complex shit like framing Uchiha clan
> 
> > LOLNOPE BECAUSE YOU LET RIN DIE SENSEIIIII





Arya Stark said:


> He turned 5 minutes old Naruto into a bomb because Minato let Rin die...
> 
> Let that sink in.





Nic said:


> it also explains why he controlled the mist for ten years and had them kill off each other. revenge for Rin.





Arya Stark said:


> I noticed  before but Karyu Endan takes the cake for outright calling it out in my thread of unanswered questions regarding to Obito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rosi said:


> Well, at least he wasn't following Madara's orders after all  Some were sure he was attacking Konoha just because Mads told him so





bearzerger said:


> It's nice to have confirmation that Naruto's birthday is the day Rin died, we had a solid clue because both Kakashi and Obito were visiting her grave on that day, but still.
> 
> That said I don't see what's the fuss is all about. Of course Obito attacked Konoha because of Rin. I thought everyone was aware of something that obvious. Back then Obito was a 14 or 15 year old teen and Rin's death was still fresh in his memory. It isn't really a surprise that he attacked that way to punish Konoha and especially Minato for her death.





Addy said:


> get it??????????
> 
> obito = dark naruto.
> 
> ...





Sarahmint said:


> Am I the only one here who finds it cringeworthy of Kishi to make Rin's death the same day as Kushina's death/Naruto's birth?
> 
> It's worse then Itachi's force-praise with Kishi forcing us to acknowledge an almost irrelevant character the readers have no sympathy *whatsoever* over.  You can't force an audience to care for a character we know nothing about.






The only mystery is how to connect the Uchiha Massacre to Rin:
*Spoiler*: __ 






Arya Stark said:


> I don't want to know why he caused Uchiha massacre after all this.





mayumi said:


> Cause them uchihas did not go to help rin out with thier sharingan control when she became a host. Just like them Uchihas were not found during kyuubi attack. Coincidence? I think not





Rosi said:


> Yeah, planning to frame Uchihas would be so much better. Now it seems like everything that happened was on a whim. Like if Obito didn't feel butthurt on the anniversary, Uchihas wouldn't be framed and there most likely wouldn't be any plot formed, which resulted in massacre later.
> I liked to think that all was cleverly planned. But oh well
> 
> Kishi, my god





Hasan said:


> Wait... People lived with Obito starting the Fourth World War because of Rin, but have trouble accepting that Uchiha were massacred because of her...?







And even that isn't all that difficult. 



PikaCheeka said:


> You know this is why Karin, whose blood he drank (terrible science aside), conveniently and randomly became an Uzumaki.
> 
> Kishi made Uzumaki/Senju interchangeable, so Sasuke already has Senju DNA.



You mean that's why Uzumaki were suddenly said to possess red hair as a distinguishing trait.

Uchiha bodies are like Blood group AB+; universal recipients. Doujutsu are like "O negative"; universal donors. 



Virgofenix said:


> I guess that's why the plot was so childish. Well, it was better than the others that went by the "plot revolves around a new character, Naruto helps them resolve their character conflict" formula. The first movie with Princess Fuun is, still, by far, the best. It wasn't just a good anime movie, it was a good movie, period.



It's also the only movie that's consistent with the mangaverse.



Amanda said:


> In this case, TnJ isn't about "deserving" to be forgiven, it's about being defeated in every way possible.
> 
> Obito has challenged Naruto not only into a battle of power, but a battle of ideology. He has tried to force Naruto to admit he's wrong. So in the end Naruto will turn the tables on Obito and make him admit Naruto was right all along.
> 
> That is, _if_ he's TnJ'd.



I like that interpretation.



Gamma Akutabi said:


> I like how Kishi tries to build sympathy for the Uchiha when they're to blame for a lot of what's wrong in their world.



LOL & QFT



Gunners said:


> Obito is a funny individual, he is trying to merk every individual in the world, he'd kill everyone in the world if necessary because only he needs to be alive for the plan to work. So why bother doing all of this shit when he could just place himself, alone, in a genjutsu world with the people he wants to be surrounded by.
> 
> His actions seem motivated by spite, as if he actually hates the world as opposed to wanting to change it.
> 
> Also Naruto is probably just going to super charge the alliance again, as he's connected to Minato the later should be able to teleport them all to safety. Tobirama should be able to save himself and Sasuke if Naruto hasn't marked him yet.



QFT



CuteJuubi said:


> If you know the myth behind Ushiwakamaru and Sojobo then you would know the "bond" Rikudou and Juubi had.





CuteJuubi said:


> Do you actually think a Human Priest like Rikudou just one day suddenly discovered the Nature of Chakra by himself?  no sir, the Juubi taught him the nature of Chakra, it is called *Tariki* obtaining power and knowledge from an Outside Help/Divinity.







And I was thinking you were referring to something new. 



Addy said:


> regardless, SM was it's own thing as CS was. ironically, now SM is based on CS even if CS is based on SM
> 
> this is the price of trying to connect everything together like senju and uzumaki and uchiha. it ends up making no sense whatsoever or sloppy.
> 
> ...



The short and sad truth.



Purely Sadistic said:


> I feel like Kishi is keeping Kakashi in Kamuiland purely to restrict the Team Minato drama that would have otherwise ensued (as Kakashi hasn't seen Minato in a while ). A convenient character management strategy.
> 
> (Though aside from that, I guess there are also other practical reasons. Like Kakashi being too worn out to keep up with the Hokage and the bros. I suppose he could Kamui himself next to Sakura for a bit of healing..but battle-wise, he's not that useful with the OPness of Juubito etc etc).



Wait...Kishimoto has character management strategy?  Maybe a downhill strategy?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Don't even know where to begin, seriously.
> 
> 
> Kakashi uses Rakiri powered Kunai, Obito counters with Chakra rod?
> ...


His fight was about indulging his own personal feelings in his fight with Kakashi, partially because the outcome did not matter. Yes Kakashi bested him but what was the end result? Obito becoming the Juubi's Jinchuriki whilst Kakashi is bleeding from a stab wound in the TS world. 

Why wouldn't he use Kamui to avoid the Bijudama? I can't think of much that would have protected him from the attack. As for getting Rasenganed, no Kamui in his world it would seem. 

We don't know that he can use all of the Rinnegan abilities at once, and we do not know that he can use all of the Rinnegan abilities whilst using Kamui.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> His fight was about indulging his own personal feelings in his fight with Kakashi, partially because the outcome did not matter. Yes Kakashi bested him but what was the end result? Obito becoming the Juubi's Jinchuriki whilst Kakashi is bleeding from a stab wound in the TS world.



Are you implying that Obito purposely held back? 



Gunners said:


> Why wouldn't he use Kamui to avoid the Bijudama? I can't think of much that would have protected him from the attack. As for getting Rasenganed, no Kamui in his world it would seem.



You misunderstood me.

He could have used Shinra Tensei to repel Kakashi instead of using a chakra rod. He could have used Shinra Tensei or Petra Path to absorb Naruto's Rasengan. 



Gunners said:


> We don't know that he can use all of the Rinnegan abilities at once, and we do not know that he can use all of the Rinnegan abilities whilst using Kamui.



We've seen him use Rinnegan and Sharingan together, want reason is there to believe particular combinations are impractical?

That in of itself is the problem. The author gave no explanation/reasoning for why these events occurred the way they did.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 17, 2013)

Danzio said:


> *Do yourself a favor and stop listening to Obito's words, instead just examine his actions.*Examples of contradictions and changes in Obito's so-called positions are everywhere. He's clearly delusional and is lying to himself, including when he says he does not blame Kakashi ( goes on to blame his sensei, who was not even there ).
> 
> Rin is his life



Which is my all point.  He mocked Kakashi in Kamui realm about how he missed several chances to kill Obito when in that same chapter he also avoided to kill Kakashi as well. Than later it was painfully revealed that he wanted Kakashi to be on his side and Kakashi rejected it.-let me fill the void in your heat talk-  He is angry at Kakashi for breaking promise but there wasn't any envyness regarding to love life especially in his adulthood.(making illusion Rin in love with Kakashi, glorifying her feelings when he revealed the story of her death etc) 

I know Rin is his motivation but mainly because she's the -victim- and the dead one otherwise he never mentioned Rin without Kakashi in earlier chapters. His whole team is his driving force, hence the completed team image when he regained his consciousness back from Juubi. The focus on Rin comes from her being dead as an innocent 13 year old. And of course she was his beloved too.

How he treats Minato and Kakashi differently in regards of Rin's death should show you that.

Anyways. :/


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Oh wait, waiting for the Bijuudama spam to reach its end. I expect more of the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.




lol Obito look liek a straight bitch was showing of his cqc prowess.Once naruto got serious he got whopped and was like nah lets not do that anymore Im a hide in this ball and shoot stuff.

It was like when you tell a kid not to touch the food its hot then they try find out the hard way.Obito got whopped in cqc so bad  he bailed.Man was all hyping being juubi jinchuu and godly power one sage rasengan man reconsidered his life


----------



## eurytus (Aug 17, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> I feel like Kishi is keeping Kakashi in Kamuiland purely to restrict the Team Minato drama that would have otherwise ensued (as Kakashi hasn't seen Minato in a while ). A convenient character management strategy.
> 
> (Though aside from that, I guess there are also other practical reasons. Like Kakashi being too worn out to keep up with the Hokage and the bros. I suppose he could Kamui himself next to Sakura for a bit of healing..but battle-wise, he's not that useful with the OPness of Juubito etc etc).



nah, he's still in kamuiland for the same reason as the Gokages are still on their way, and why Hiruzen still hasn't regenerated, cos the plot doesn't need them right now. Oro and Tsunade's reunion was brief, and Oro had one line with Edo Hiruzen? I don't think Kishi would spend more panels on Team Minato drama even if Kakashi does show up and sees Minato.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

B.o.t.i said:


> lol Obito look liek a straight bitch was howing of hsi cqc naruto got serious he got whopped and was like naha lets not do that anymore im a hide in thsi ball and shoot stuff.
> 
> It was like when you tell a kid not to touch teh food its hot then they try find out teh hard way to listen.Obito got whopped in cqc so bad  he bailed.Man was all hyping being juubi jinchuu and godly power one sage rasengan man reconsidered his life



He's bringing great shame to the Sage of the Six Paths. Madara was wrong, he's not becoming anything like him.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 17, 2013)

Kakashi was taken out mainly because of Kamui hax. He would have been causing problems by now if he was at the battlefield. Kishi wants Hokage and Naruto to shine now so he is waiting for battle to reach climax at somewhere.

All I know is Kakashi and Minato should be present when Obito dies.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

> Are you implying that Obito purposely held back?


Yes and no. It could have been a conscientious decision to fight Kakashi that way, or it could have been subconscious. Either way he entered the battle knowing that the actual outcome didn't really matter. 



> You misunderstood me.
> 
> He could have used Shinra Tensei to repel Kakashi instead of using a chakra rod. He could have used Shinra Tensei or Petra Path to absorb Naruto's Rasengan.


We don't know if he can use those techniques, it is not like he has used them before, or am I missing something? 



> We've seen him use Rinnegan and Sharingan together, want reason is there to believe particular combinations are impractical?
> 
> That in of itself is the problem. The author gave no explanation/reasoning for why these events occurred the way they did.


We've seen milk go well with cereal before, what reason is there to believe it'd be impractical to have frozen milk with cereal? The techniques derive from the Rinnegan but ultimately they're different in their function, it is probable that they're different in their mechanics ( which is why I believe it is incorrect to assume he has all of the Rinnegan techniques) which could result in him not being able to use them with his MS technique. 



> That in of itself is the problem. The author gave no explanation/reasoning for why these events occurred the way they did.


He doesn't need to, the issue of chakra control, balancing different techniques at once has been presented numerous times.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 17, 2013)

Obito and Madara's biggest issue in fighting is their ego.

All the damage they got was because they didn't try hard and they looked down on their opponents.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Yes and no. It could have been a conscientious decision to fight Kakashi that way, or it could have been subconscious. Either way he entered the battle knowing that the actual outcome didn't really matter.



I believe it was another example of the author getting a bit lost in his story telling. Forgoing details in an effort to place an emotional spin on Kakashi and Obito's story.

Still sloppy.



Gunners said:


> We don't know if he can use those techniques, it is not like he has used them before, or am I missing something?
> 
> We've seen milk go well with cereal before, what reason is there to believe it'd be impractical to have frozen milk with cereal? The techniques derive from the Rinnegan but ultimately they're different in their function, it is probable that they're different in their mechanics ( which is why I believe it is incorrect to assume he has all of the Rinnegan techniques) which could result in him not being able to use them with his MS technique.



Madara taught him how to use them all. Kakashi implied that he could and Obito agreed. 



Gunners said:


> He doesn't need to, the issue of chakra control, balancing different techniques at once has been presented numerous times.



Not sure where you're going with this; your response is a bit vague.

I have cited one example of him using both eyes together, another is when he Kamui through the ground while forcing his Six Paths to enter their V2 states. We were told he is capable of using all of the powers of Pain.

If he is unable to employ certain combinations between the Rinnegan and Kamui, I expect the author to notify the reader. He hasn't, so am I too simply assume this to be the case?


----------



## eurytus (Aug 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Obito and Madara's biggest issue in fighting is their ego.
> 
> All the damage they got was because they didn't try hard and they looked down on their opponents.



you don't seriously believe that, do you? they're villains, they must lose, the plot demands them to behave stupidly.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

> I believe it was another example of the author getting a bit lost in his story telling. Forgoing details in an effort to place an emotional spin on Kakashi and Obito's story.
> 
> Still sloppy.


I don't believe it was an example of the author getting a bit lost in his story telling. The details were considered in his effort to place an emotional spin on Kakashi and Obito's story. 

Not sloppy. 


> Madara taught him how to use them all. Kakashi implied that he could and Obito agreed.


He taught him how to use Uchiha Kinjutsu, and even if Madara ''taught him how to use them all'' he didn't have a Rinnegan to practice with. Kakashi implied that Obito could use all of the Rinnegan techniques but Obito's _confirmation_ does not make it truth, as it works in Obito's favor having his opponents restricted by attacks/defenses they are mentally anticipating, it is similar to Itachi allowing Kabuto to believe he was a sensor. 



> Not sure where you're going with this.


I'm saying that throughout the series different techniques have been shown to require a different amount of chakra control, during Naruto's FRS training it was clear that combining sets of techniques can be difficult depending on the level of control required. Therefore it should not automatically be assumed that all Rinnegan techniques can be combined with the Sharingan as some could very well be more difficult to control that others, which would consequentially make it more difficult to combine with other techniques.


----------



## Vargas (Aug 17, 2013)

This chapter... omg what a boring piece of shit


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> He's bringing great shame to the Sage of the Six Paths. Madara was wrong, he's not becoming anything like him.



The sage would have appeared the moment Obito became the Juubi's host, if he was a threat.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't believe it was an example of the author getting a bit lost in his story telling. The details were considered in his effort to place an emotional spin on Kakashi and Obito's story.
> 
> Not sloppy.



No, it was sloppy. The author left the details up to the reader's imagination. Just look at the number of "explanations" you have given me in place of actual evidence.



Gunners said:


> He taught him how to use Uchiha Kinjutsu, and even if Madara ''taught him how to use them all'' he didn't have a Rinnegan to practice with. Kakashi implied that Obito could use all of the Rinnegan techniques but Obito's _confirmation_ does not make it truth, as it works in Obito's favor having his opponents restricted by attacks/defenses they are mentally anticipating, it is similar to Itachi allowing Kabuto to believe he was a sensor.



Madara said, "I'm going to teach you Uchiha Kinjusu, Light and Dark (Yin/Yang) and the Six Paths jutsu." 

Without practice, he told Kabuto he could pry information out of Yamato with Ningendou. Without practice, he demonstrated superior Gedo binding ability than Nagato's. Without practice he used the Six Paths of Pain, on Edos instead of soul-less corpses, to the point where he could even control Six Tailed Beast.

Without practice.

He knows how and is fully capable of using these techniques.

And his situation isn't at all similar to Itachi's, because Kishimoto made an effort to explain that Itachi is not a sensor.

See? That particular detail was presented to the reader. Itachi's not a sensor.



Gunners said:


> I'm saying that throughout the series different techniques have been shown to require a different amount of chakra control, during Naruto's FRS training it was clear that combining sets of techniques can be difficult depending on the level of control required. Therefore it should not automatically be assumed that all Rinnegan techniques can be combined with the Sharingan as some could very well be more difficult to control that others, which would consequentially make it more difficult to combine with other techniques.



Which basically means that those particular instances of failure are therefore important. Again, these problematic combinations weren't presented to the reader in detail. No reason to assume certain combinations are problematic in the first place - I can state the opposite very easily, which makes this entire thing pointless, and leaves back where we started.

Obito's abilities were handled poorly.


----------



## Danzio (Aug 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Which is my all point.  He mocked Kakashi in Kamui realm about how he missed several chances to kill Obito when in that same chapter he also avoided to kill Kakashi as well. Than later it was painfully revealed that he wanted Kakashi to be on his side and Kakashi rejected it.-let me fill the void in your heat talk-  He is angry at Kakashi for breaking promise but there wasn't any envyness regarding to love life especially in his adulthood.(making illusion Rin in love with Kakashi, glorifying her feelings when he revealed the story of her death etc)
> 
> I know Rin is his motivation but mainly because she's the -victim- and the dead one otherwise he never mentioned Rin without Kakashi in earlier chapters. His whole team is his driving force, hence the completed team image when he regained his consciousness back from Juubi. The focus on Rin comes from her being dead as an innocent 13 year old. And of course she was his beloved too.
> 
> ...




Ok. I thought you were talking about Obito saying, he doesn't blame anyone but the shinobi world for what happened to Rin. This is far from the truth. He is obsessed with the individual Rin, the deceased young girl, and not the idea of her or just her innocence. 

His feelings for her is the sole reason Obito survived the Juubi’s attack, the reason he wants to enslave the world resurrect Rin as she were and pretend reality didn't happen. You think for second he’s isn't jealous and bitter she chose Kakashi, who didn't even work for it, in his mind?

Obito wanted to punish Kakashi for awhile, heighten the burden the latter felt for not being able to save Rin, make him question his belief system, and then kill him off. Not “save” him like you suggest. You make it sound like his speeches were exclusive; Naruto and the whole alliance heard the same redundant speech too. The quicker he could break people, the better. Plus,  Obito could easily resurrect Kakashi like Rin and play within his new dollhouse.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2013)

Danzio said:


> Do yourself a favor and stop listening to Obito's words, instead just examine his actions.Examples of contradictions and changes in Obito's so-called positions are everywhere. He's clearly delusional and is lying to himself, including when he says he does not blame Kakashi ( goes on to blame his sensei, who was not even there ).
> 
> Rin is his life.
> .



well he blames him because he wasn't there. lol


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Nic said:


> well he blames him because he wasn't there. lol



I wonder if Obito blames himself for arriving late.


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2013)

obito blames everyone  and their grandma but himself. thats how he is.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Can't wait to see Naruto Rasengan rape his ass again. August 28th can't come fast enough.


----------



## Ganta (Aug 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> He taught him how to use Uchiha Kinjutsu, and even if Madara ''taught him how to use them all'' he didn't have a Rinnegan to practice with. Kakashi implied that Obito could use all of the Rinnegan techniques *but Obito's confirmation does not make it truth,* as it works in Obito's favor having his opponents restricted by attacks/defenses they are mentally anticipating, *it is similar to Itachi allowing Kabuto to believe he was a sensor*.




*Funfact*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rikudo no Jutsu lit.. ?Six paths Art(s)? (singular denoted) is a collective name to the 7 jutsus/skills.

To have 1 is to have all


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2013)

B.o.t.i said:


> lol Obito look liek a straight bitch was showing of his cqc prowess.Once naruto got serious he got whopped and was like nah lets not do that anymore Im a hide in this ball and shoot stuff.
> 
> It was like when you tell a kid not to touch the food its hot then they try find out the hard way.Obito got whopped in cqc so bad  he bailed.Man was all hyping being juubi jinchuu and godly power one sage rasengan man reconsidered his life



kishi is useing him just as a show off for the juubi jin , madara will become the juubi jinchuuriki after the juubi goes final form 

And the bad thing is kishi could have done this a long time ago instead he milked this shit....

This year was milking year....  for kishi  

We had some worst chapters ever in the history of the manga......


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2013)

i started to worry about madara not knowing onmyoton can destroy edos. then again obito didnt know senjutsu could hurt 10bs jinchuriki.
guess both of them havent read the tablet with rinnegan.

 it was also unexpected that yin kulama was more good natured than yang kulama.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2013)

takL said:


> *i started to worry about madara not knowing onmyoton can destroy edos*. then again obito didnt know senjutsu could hurt 10bs jinchuriki.
> guess both of them havent read the tablet with rinnegan.
> 
> *anyhoo it was unexpected that yin kulama was more good natured than yang kulama*.



Well he has the preta path so nullify against absorbtion could cancel themself....

His boss  , I wonder how Kurama will be when they will fuse....


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2013)

takL said:


> i started to worry about madara not knowing onmyoton can destroy edos. then again obito didnt know senjutsu could hurt 10bs jinchuriki.
> guess both of them havent read the tablet with rinnegan.
> 
> it was also unexpected that yin kulama was more good natured than yang kulama.



madara has plot shield until he shows his trump card, so i wouldn't worry about that. 

I doubt everything was written in the tablet.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see Naruto Rasengan rape his ass again. August 28th can't come fast enough.



Oh what a present it will be.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2013)

About the debate on Obito's Rinnegan skills: There's a reason why he kept his Sharingan and why he was using its abilities almost exclusively.
He's better at using Kamui than he is at using the six path jutsu and for him Kamui makes him stronger than all the Rinnegan jutsu in the world would. It's that simple.
Whether it's because he can't use some of the six paths jutsu at all or whether he isn't skilled enough to use them in battle or because he's too weak or because they require two Rinnegan and not just one or whatever doesn't matter. 
Saying he is falling victim to PIS because he doesn't use them when he hasn't even demonstrated the ability to use them is completely unwarranted.



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Well he has the preta path so nullify against absorbtion could cancel themself....
> 
> His boss  , I wonder how Kurama will be when they will fuse....



Is there any reason why the complete Kurama will be any different from the Yang half within Naruto?

They may have different pieces of chakra, but they are one and the same in terms of mind and will after all. The only difference is one has been spending 17 years twiddling his thumbs within the shinigami while the other has experienced life within Naruto. When they merge the Yin half will get all the memories the Yang half has made and since they have the same mind Yin & Yang Kurama should act the same way Yang Kurama did.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 17, 2013)

maybe naruto and minato will try and teleport the flower thing out the barrier if it is not the chakra sharing plus hirashin thing.


obito has the jutsu that destroys ninjutsu but doesnt madara have the use to create life or whatever like he did with zetsu. or rs did to create the bijuu. if he can do that cant he just cancel out obitos power? so he does not have to be afraid of it. who knows


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> About the debate on Obito's Rinnegan skills: There's a reason why he kept his Sharingan and why he was using its abilities almost exclusively.
> He's better at using Kamui than he is at using the six path jutsu and for him Kamui makes him stronger than all the Rinnegan jutsu in the world would. It's that simple.
> Whether it's because he can't use some of the six paths jutsu at all or whether he isn't skilled enough to use them in battle or because he's too weak or because they require two Rinnegan and not just one or whatever doesn't matter.
> Saying he is falling victim to PIS because he doesn't use them when he hasn't even demonstrated the ability to use them is completely unwarranted.



It's not unwarranted when the author tells us that he can use them.

Using Kamui in place of the Rinnegan is fine, but my focus are on those moments when he is already using Kamui or is unable to.

It's similar to Rock Lee scoring his hit on Madara. He saw the attack coming a mile away, but chose not to defend with his War Fan or Susanoo, maybe Shinra Tensei.

These moments feel a bit forced.

When Gai caught Madara with his Midday/Afternoon Tiger, insert a panel showing the Fan flying out of Madara's hand. When the Juubi is revived and he's running toward it, input a thought bubble of Madara deciding to retrieve his fan later.

After he connects with the Juubi, another thought bubble explaining that Madara must use his chakra and concentration to control the Juubi, and therefore must force the Juubi to protect his body. Having done these simple things, Rock Lee's leg whip feels legit.


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2013)

Nic said:


> madara has plot shield until he shows his trump card, so i wouldn't worry about that.



i hope so.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Those two Kyuubi's.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2013)

I love this!


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> It's not unwarranted when the author tells us that he can use them.
> 
> Using Kamui in place of the Rinnegan is fine, but my focus are on those moments when he is already using Kamui or is unable to.
> 
> ...



I don't think Kishi ever said that Obito could use things like the Preta Path, Shinra Tensei and so on. All we have is one comment how he could supposedly use the human realm on Yamato. And that comment is not backed up by any evidence. So we don't know how elaborate his preparations would have been or what other sort of drawback it would have entailed and whether it would even be feasible for him to use it in battle. 
In any case the odds are quite good that at least some of the six paths require both eyes since we've seen with the Sharingan that having only one eye severely limits your abilities.

As I said Obito chose Kamui over the six paths, because he was more powerful with Kamui than he would have been with two Rinnegan. It's that simple. After all the six paths had already been defeated by Naruto whereas Kamui was still very much a mystery to the alliance back then. 

As for your desire to have Kishi spell everything which should be obvious from understanding the context that's too bad for you. That has always been the way Kishi wrote the story. Yes, in some cases Kishi glosses over too much and the string of events is disjointed, but in most cases all you need to do is just look properly at the panels and you can infer most of those things.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see Naruto Rasengan rape his ass again. August 28th can't come fast enough.



My birthday


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I love this!



In fact Naruto learned alot from itachi , if you look at Naruto you will see he put that knowlodge to good use


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I don't think Kishi ever said that Obito could use things like the Preta Path, Shinra Tensei and so on. All we have is one comment how he could supposedly use the human realm on Yamato. And that comment is not backed up by any evidence. So we don't know how elaborate his preparations would have been or what other sort of drawback it would have entailed and whether it would even be feasible for him to use it in battle.
> In any case the odds are quite good that at least some of the six paths require both eyes since we've seen with the Sharingan that having only one eye severely limits your abilities.
> 
> As I said Obito chose Kamui over the six paths, because he was more powerful with Kamui than he would have been with two Rinnegan. It's that simple. After all the six paths had already been defeated by Naruto whereas Kamui was still very much a mystery to the alliance back then.
> ...




Yamato had to go missing for a long period of time because he knows what Orochimaru knows and a little bit more *spoilers* about what Danzo's true plans are (thanks Jeanne for the connection).

When Yamato returns, he will have some info on something big that connects many, seemingly loose, plots to tie them together.
*
Sage mode, curse seal, zetsu being "the earth itself", and wood technique all have to do with each other.*


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 17, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I love this!





And the end result of Itachi's arrogance was Madara becoming free from ET and killing Kages.

Let it be the parallel then...


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 17, 2013)

It doesn't really seem like Sasuke was actually talking to Naruto. Was he thinking about something instead?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 17, 2013)

Dat Last Panel..


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> It doesn't really seem like Sasuke was actually talking to Naruto. Was he thinking about something instead?



Yea,he was thinking his sentences about the Senjutsu as a response to Narutos explanation as you can see from the bubbles and his lack of actual talking.


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2013)

i bet hes thinking about jugo there.

i havent seen the scan tho


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 17, 2013)

takL said:


> i bet hes thinking about jugo there.
> 
> i havent seen the scan tho



Would be pretty cool if Sasuke gains his Senjutsu power up from Juugo


----------



## Ben B (Aug 17, 2013)

Hopefully well finally start seeing actual plot progression, I mean the fighting might be entertaining in the form of anime but it gets pretty tedious in manga form week after week.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Would be pretty cool if Sasuke gains his Senjutsu power up from Juugo



Only Juugo can't use Senjutsu properly so he can hardly give or teach it to anyone. All he has is a body which naturally gathers natural energy to some very limited extent, but which can't properly control it. Hence his transformations.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 17, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> And the end result of Itachi's arrogance was Madara becoming free from ET and killing Kages.
> 
> Let it be the parallel then...



The difference is Naruto's no Uchiha, so his attempts at doing good won't make things worse.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 17, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Only Juugo can't use Senjutsu properly so he can hardly give or teach it to anyone. All he has is a body which naturally gathers natural energy to some very limited extent, but which can't properly control it. Hence his transformations.



He doesn't have to teach it. Maybe Sasuke would observe and come up with a way to use his power. It's very interesting that all Taka have ~natural~ bodies, it can turn out as a plot device for future senjutsu to Sasuke.

I'm just writing fanfic here but it's not really impossible.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 17, 2013)

Next chapter Naruto transferred Minato's chakra to all shinobi on the battlefield and Minato will use Hiraishin on everyone, because they all take his chakra. Easy combination.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 17, 2013)

How the fuck is he going to do that before Obito unleashes the Bijudamas?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Only Juugo can't use Senjutsu properly so he can hardly give or teach it to anyone. All he has is a body which naturally gathers natural energy to some very limited extent, but which can't properly control it. Hence his transformations.



Juugo has a body enhanced by nature energy from ryuchidou  , he has no sage arts..... and we don't know if he can give CS to others

Orochimaru uses CS to store his senjutsu stuff inside everyone like a horcrux.... 

I am preaty sure Sasuke will not get this , his powers are PS and Rinnegan


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 17, 2013)

Seeing well the page where Obito throws out those supposed black rods I see that they aren't exactly the ones we're used to see. In fact he used one of his Onmyouton black spheres in a similar fashion while the sphere was also embedd in that charka flame.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder if Obito will run out of juice next chapter. When Naruto used too much of the Kyuubi's power he reverted to his base mode. Having the Juubi power down would be a good opportunity for the alliance to dog pile Obito and put an end to this arc war.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2013)

^
The source of nature energy cannot "run out of juice"



Last Rose of Summer said:


> And the end result of Itachi's arrogance was Madara becoming free from ET and killing Kages.
> 
> Let it be the parallel then...



or that Naruto is the brother that Sasuke needs who actualy knows how to treat him as opposed to abuse and abandon him


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 17, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Seeing well the page where Obito throws out those supposed black rods I see that they aren't exactly the ones we're used to see. In fact he used one of his Onmyouton black spheres in a similar fashion while the sphere was also embedd in that charka flame.



Moreover: the flames and Katon enhanced rods bear resemblence with Uchiha Kaenjin:


----------



## Gabe (Aug 17, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> How the fuck is he going to do that before Obito unleashes the Bijudamas?



these two are the fastest people in the world they can do it especially with naruto using his clones


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 17, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> ^
> The source of nature energy cannot "run out of juice"
> 
> or that Naruto is the brother that Sasuke needs who actualy knows how to treat him as opposed to abuse and abandon him



Erm... Naruto is the brother who swore to break every bone in  Sasuke's body in order to bring him back to the Village... I wouldn't  want any of them as my brother...


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 17, 2013)

I doubt he can hand everyone chakra and teleport them before the bombs go off.
That also creates the issue of where he can teleport them.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 17, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> That also creates the issue of where he can teleport them.


Tags in Konoha or one by the sea.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 17, 2013)

Naruto will probably absorb the Bijuudamas.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 17, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Erm... Naruto is the brother who swore to break every bone in  Sasuke's body in order to bring him back to the Village... I wouldn't  want any of them as my brother...



In Naruto's defense, it was either that or become Orochimaru's next body.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *Tags in Konoha *or one by the sea.



He will become my favourite character if he sends them there...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Naruto will probably absorb the Bijuudamas.



Nope , he is going to break the barrier or remove the metal things that hold the barrier and he will redirect the juubidama's 

Its Naruto's birthday he will save the day 100%


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 17, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> In Naruto's defense, it was either that or become Orochimaru's next body.



Naruto took third option: got himself beaten. 

But seriously, Naruto isn't a person who would let Sasuke live non-Konoha life.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Aug 17, 2013)

I believe that Minato is gonna to use the "other way" about to hiraishin the bijuu dama, alongside Naruto.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 17, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Moreover: the flames and Katon enhanced rods bear resemblence with Uchiha Kaenjin:



The it must be a stronger version of the Uchiha Kaenjin or a variation of it.


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (Aug 17, 2013)

Naruto receivin the big bad Kurama


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 17, 2013)

I hope they use "that jutsu".


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

To be honest I think it is funny that Shikamaru gave that speech about coming in handy, when their presence is now a nuisance. If it was just Naruto, Sasuke, Minato and Tobirama escaping the Bijudama would not be a problem.

Also the alliance are pretty stupid, when they received Naruto's power up the Earth and Water using ninja should have done more to alter the terrain. You know, create an environment where they are not sitting ducks.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> To be honest I think it is funny that Shikamaru gave that speech about coming in handy, when their presence is now a nuisance. If it was just Naruto, Sasuke, Minato and Tobirama escaping the Bijudama would not be a problem.
> 
> Also the alliance are pretty stupid, when they received Naruto's power up the Earth and Water using ninja should have done more to alter the terrain. You know, create an environment where they are not sitting ducks.



I feel that Shikamaru speech was just to show that it is actually Naruto who is running the show and the real leader right about now. Next chapter we will some more quick thinking from Naruto.

Shikamaru makes great plans but he needs time. When you are planning out a war you definetely rely on Shikamaru because it takes careful planning but Naruto on the other hand does stuff at the spur of the moment. When short on time or crunch Naruto is the one who pulls them through.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> In Naruto's defense, it was either that or become Orochimaru's next body.



Well that didn't actually end up happening, did it?

Anyway was there ever a point where Orochimaru and/or Sasuke actually point-blank told Naruto that Sasuke was leaving so he could become Orochimaru's next body?

Regardless, what Naruto said was fucked up. He has a ridiculous aversion to Sasuke making his own choices. He seems to think he needs to control every aspect of his life every minute.


----------



## Humite Juubi (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder if someone uses the RS tools on obito his catchphrase wouldnt be "Rin" but ".....".

Because i would bet that is what most of his speech bubbles consist in this manga.
Why  does kishi keep us from knowing his thoughts? Does he really think he can suprise us when narutos constant ramblings converts him? 

I really dislike it that  instead of raising naruto to match the villian kishi downgrades the villian so that natuto isnt really challenged at all in his beliefs.


Also regarding the sentinent juubi and friendship with rs discussion from a thousand pages ago i wouldnt be surprised about it if it is true because i see it in some way as the MO of kishi but i hope he for once that kishi makes an exception to this rule and the juubi is the one who actually was right in the conflict that lead to its sealing and naruto learning the lesson that RS refused to learn.(Like for example that no matter how similar two persons are they still can have a different opinon on an important matter... especially if the other is not a human at all.)


The problem with parallels is they are actually nothing more than glorified repition and become really fast annoyingly boring without some significant surprising subversions. 

At worst they can be abused as character development replacement. I think that happened with obito.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well that didn't actually end up happening, did it?
> 
> Anyway was there ever a point where Orochimaru and/or Sasuke actually point-blank told Naruto that Sasuke was leaving so he could become Orochimaru's next body?
> 
> Regardless, what Naruto said was fucked up. He has a ridiculous aversion to Sasuke making his own choices. He seems to think he needs to control every aspect of his life every minute.


Naruto isn't fucked up, well he is but it has nothing to do with him ''Wanting to control Sasuke'', but more to do with him still having the patience to deal with him. It's either get Sasuke back to Konoha, or execute him for treason.

At this stage in the game he should just kill him after his next fuck up.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Naruto isn't fucked up, well he is but it has nothing to do with him ''Wanting to control Sasuke'', but more to do with him still having the patience to deal with him.* It's either get Sasuke back to Konoha, or execute him for treason.*
> 
> At this stage in the game he should just kill him after his next fuck up.



Yeah , i for one hope Sasuke will sacrifice himself to save the world somehow....

I don't want to see an EX criminal/traitor as hokage or in Konaha.... and the the friendship theme will not let him be a wonderer 

Kishi should let Sasuke have a heroic death , his already broken..... don't turn him into pure shit....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Naruto isn't fucked up, well he is but it has nothing to do with him ''Wanting to control Sasuke'', but more to do with him still having the patience to deal with him. It's either get Sasuke back to Konoha, or execute him for treason.
> 
> At this stage in the game he should just kill him after his next fuck up.



He should have done this a while ago. It's pathetic how Hashirama was made out to look like an asshole for "killing" Madara while Naruto, with his namby-pamby ways about saving Sasuke, is made out to look like a hero.

I could have a lot more respect for Naruto if he said fuck it and killed Sasuke a long time ago. But nope. He's just a selfish moron who puts his "friendship" with someone who doesn't even care about him over the_ lives _of people he wants to eventually rule.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He should have done this a while ago. It's pathetic how Hashirama was made out to look like an asshole for "killing" Madara while Naruto, with his namby-pamby ways about saving Sasuke, is made out to look like a hero.
> 
> *I could have a lot more respect for Naruto if he said fuck it and killed Sasuke a long time ago. But nope. He's just a selfish moron who puts his "friendship" with someone who doesn't even care about him over the lives of people he wants to eventually rule.*



Yeah you clearly missed the frienship and bonds themes in this manga....

Kishi is trying to rationalize every villain and hero in this manga.... he clearly failed at some of them or exaggerated or had succes

Madara - lust for power makes him evil ( Its okay and a succes at this moment )

Obito - the pain of love ( yeah kishi failed realy hard , epic fail )

Naruto - the boy who tryes to keep bonds and make friends ( Kishi exaggerated alot to the point that its to much.... but its not a failure )

Nagato - the one who truly wants peace and end the war ( A total succes even tho he got tnj Pain  was great as villain and motive and answer for peace , even his background )

Hashirama - the naive hero  ( great succes , his character its great  )


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well that didn't actually end up happening, did it?


Because he was delayed to the point Orochimaru had to use another body, and when that body started to fail, Sasuke ambushed him.




> Anyway was there ever a point where Orochimaru and/or Sasuke actually point-blank told Naruto that Sasuke was leaving so he could become Orochimaru's next body?


They didn't have to, Kimimaro did.




> Regardless, what Naruto said was fucked up. He has a ridiculous aversion to Sasuke making his own choices. He seems to think he needs to control every aspect of his life every minute.


He has a ridiculous aversion to his self-destructive choices, and most would think going AWOL to the murderer of your previous leader falls under that. He's got problems, but attempting to kick his ass so Orochimaru wouldn't call said ass his own shouldn't be seen as one of them.


----------



## Rai (Aug 17, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I hope they use "that jutsu".



People still waiting for "that jutsu".


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Because he was delayed to the point Orochimaru had to use another body, and when that body started to fail, Sasuke ambushed him.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have to, Kimimaro did.



Is Kimi shown saying that at any point in the manga or is that just a flashback to a vague, indeterminate point? 



> He has a ridiculous aversion to his self-destructive choices, and most would think going AWOL to the murderer of your previous leader falls under that. He's got problems, but attempting to kick his ass so Orochimaru wouldn't call said ass his own shouldn't be seen as one of them.



Talking about breaking every bone in Sasuke's body and forcing him back to Konoha against his will isn't much better than what Orochimaru might have done to him. At least that would have been balanced by Sasuke getting the power he wanted.

Worth noting that he only has an aversion to Sasuke's self-destructive decisions, but when he makes destructive ones about others, Naruto protects those decisions. Still raising an eyebrow about a wannabe future world leader trying to defend someone who had apparently killed the brother of a current world leader.

Anyway OT. We've butt heads on this probably 50 times by now.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He should have done this a while ago. It's pathetic how Hashirama was made out to look like an asshole for "killing" Madara while Naruto, with his namby-pamby ways about saving Sasuke, is made out to look like a hero.
> 
> I could have a lot more respect for Naruto if he said fuck it and killed Sasuke a long time ago. But nope. He's just a selfish moron who puts his "friendship" with someone who doesn't even care about him over the_ lives _of people he wants to eventually rule.


Did people make Hashirama out to be an asshole for stabbing Madara? Anyway at the moment I'd say Naruto is no worse than Hashirama. The later was prepared to kill himself for Madara's sake and only killed Madara when he had no other option. As things stand Naruto has not really had the opportunity to kill Sasuke, Tobi interrupted, that being said I doubt Naruto would have killed him.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 17, 2013)

Raizel said:


> People still waiting for "that jutsu".



Is there a problem?


----------



## Talis (Aug 17, 2013)

Last panel: Kimimaro did
Maybe foreshadowing Naruto's dead.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Now I'm done*



> It's pathetic how Hashirama was made out to look like an asshole for "killing" Madara


Who said that? If anything, he was applauded for doing what was necessary, with those people wishing Naruto would do the same. What Hashirama was depressed over was that most of the problems he wanted to solve didn't go away.



> while Naruto, with his namby-pamby ways about saving Sasuke, is made out to look like a hero.


Did you miss all the times he was ridiculed and questioned for it? Even Sasuke got in on that. Plenty of posters here certainly did(and still do).


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 17, 2013)

Talis said:


> Last panel: panels
> Maybe foreshadowing Naruto's dead.



Don't fill me with false hope.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is Kimi shown saying that at any point in the manga or is that just a flashback to a vague, indeterminate point?



Link removed
Link removed 

He ( Naruto) did his research. 



> Talking about breaking every bone in Sasuke's body and forcing him back to Konoha against his will isn't much better than what Orochimaru might have done to him. At least that would have been balanced by Sasuke getting the power he wanted.
> 
> Worth noting that he only has an aversion to Sasuke's self-destructive decisions, but when he makes destructive ones about others, Naruto protects those decisions. Still raising an eyebrow about a wannabe future world leader trying to defend someone who had apparently killed the brother of a current world leader.
> 
> Anyway OT. We've butt heads on this probably 50 times by now.


His reasons for speaking to the Raikage were two fold, yes he had concern for Sasuke's safety but he was also concerned about what the Raikage desire for vengeance would do him and his village. His concerns were not exactly correct because his anger was directed at every village for their involvement with Akatsuki in the past, his attitude would have probably remained the same if he didn't find out Bee was still alive.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 17, 2013)

only 16 pages? Kishi be slacking off

and I'm already tired of the bijuu mode cloak. His regular suit looks sooooo much better.

edit: whoops, theres #17.


----------



## navy (Aug 17, 2013)

So is Killer Bee a fodder now?


----------



## Dil (Aug 17, 2013)

At the current level Killer Bee is likely a fodder. Minato/Tobirama/Naruto/Sasuke are the only ones who can match up to Obito, well right now just Hiraishin and Senjutsu. And Naruto is getting a huge upgrade so he'll be tiers above Killer Bee next chapter.


----------



## Silent reaper (Aug 17, 2013)

I forgot Killer Bee was even at the battle


----------



## Mateush (Aug 17, 2013)

What did Kurama say to Naruto? At first I thought it's about his another half, but now I'm not sure. Maybe it's about bijus chakra within them now is completed.

Meaning Juubi v2

The alliance with "Juubi" shroud will not look like fodders.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 17, 2013)

What Kyuubi said to Naruto in this chapter is not shown... but I think it will have something to do with the next chapter.


----------



## Silent reaper (Aug 17, 2013)

I think he told him to bump fists with his dad in order to share the chakra and complete the nine tails chakra


----------



## Mateush (Aug 17, 2013)

Silent reaper said:


> I think he told him to bump fists with his dad in order to share the chakra and complete the nine tails chakra



Or it's a spotlight for Naruto able to come up with something like this.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> *Tags in Konoha* or one by the sea.



He wouldn't. :sanji


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

On the topic of Naruto bumping hands, Minato looked at him like ''wtf'' but went ahead with it anyway.


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> only 16 pages? Kishi be slacking off
> 
> and I'm already tired of the bijuu mode cloak. His regular suit looks sooooo much better.
> 
> edit: whoops, theres #17.



I was expecting less tbh.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Gamma Akutabi said:


> Who said that? If anything, he was applauded for doing what was necessary, with those people wishing Naruto would do the same. What Hashirama was depressed over was that most of the problems he wanted to solve didn't go away.
> 
> 
> Did you miss all the times he was ridiculed and questioned for it? Even Sasuke got in on that. Plenty of posters here certainly did(and still do).



Hashirama was an asshole for seperating the bijuu and selling them into slavery for the sake of a limited "peace" between villages.



Last Rose of Summer said:


> Erm... Naruto is the brother who swore to break every bone in  Sasuke's body in order to bring him back to the Village... I wouldn't  want any of them as my brother...



I get your point, but in part 2 we saw Naruto grew up a little and passed that point.  After learning more about what happened with Itachi, he told Sasuke "what you are doing is understandable" and warned Sasuke to stay away from it in his own way "if you try to attack the village, we will both die".

I only wish


----------



## mayumi (Aug 17, 2013)

Mateush said:


> What did Kurama say to Naruto? At first I thought it's about his another half, but now I'm not sure. Maybe it's about bijus chakra within them now is completed.
> 
> Meaning Juubi v2
> 
> The alliance with "Juubi" shroud will not look like fodders.



Even the Yin Kurama talks something about Naruto's future or In the future ...
Then we return back to the normal world and Minato has a ..... speech bubble. Whatever Minato heard from Yin Kurama might be the same stuff yang kurama might have told Naruto.

I have a feeling that when Yin Kurama is trying to console Minato about Naruto being jinchuuriki, since yin kurama knows that So6P predicted a boy will come to unite the bijuus again and they will be led in the right path. Perhaps the reason for consoling Minato is because Naruto was pretty much who the bijuus were waiting for.


----------



## navy (Aug 17, 2013)

Just let the fodders die. Everyone relevant should be warped out.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

navy said:


> Just let the fodders die. Everyone relevant should be warped out.



That's pretty cold bro.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 17, 2013)

The reason we don't open Telegrams for the translation of a translation is the same as why we don't open for Babelfish translations.

Welcome to several years ago when we used to get Chinese scans first.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> The reason we don't open Telegrams for the translation of a translation is the same as why we don't open for Babelfish translations.
> 
> Welcome to several years ago when we used to get Chinese scans first.


A bit silly, seeing as a translation that is coherent, and accompanied by all of the pages, is completely different to an incoherent translation with zero pictures.


----------



## navy (Aug 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> That's pretty cold bro.



Fodders gettin in the way.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 17, 2013)

Can we expect 2 giant chakra kyubi (Naruto and Minato) in the next chapter?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> A bit silly, seeing as a translation that is coherent, and accompanied by all of the pages, is completely different to an incoherent translation with zero pictures.


Yet we still had a whole debacle on Rin's deathday, which the Chinese mistranslated.

Babelfish can and has produced coherent translations.


----------



## Saru (Aug 17, 2013)

navy said:


> Fodders gettin in the way.



I feel like the fodders are gonna have another moment or something. Shikamaru keeps trying to look for a way back into the fight (lol).



Rokudaime said:


> Can we expect 2 giant chakra kyubi (Naruto and Minato) in the next chapter?



Or a giant bijuu two-seater.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2013)

Kyuubis better merge by chapter 644. No use is making us wait any longer.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 17, 2013)

Call me when the focus on the Obito-Minato-Naruto trio finally ends.

If that means the rest of the battle, just pm me telling me how it went.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 17, 2013)

navy said:


> Why cant tobirama create clones to take away the bijuu bombs?


Does he have any tags outside the barrier?


----------



## navy (Aug 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Does he have any tags outside the barrier?



Im assuming so, if he plans on warping just one away.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 17, 2013)

About the manga I think Naruto will soon be helping his dad to take the members to safety. Obito really has a lot more to show, with more techs available to him soon thanks to the shift in jyuubi's form. Also Obito really scares me now. I wish he would win more and talk less though. He seems weak because his attacks are barely working, just taking an Edo's arm just makes Obito into a softy.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 18, 2013)

[this]

More Chinese scans


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 18, 2013)

No American readers.

Are you sure it's a translation of the Japanese and not the Chinese? Because the scan we were making threads about 2 hours ago wasn't.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 18, 2013)

Sasuke seems curious about Senjutsu. I hope Kishi doesn't give him the technique especially since he technically has seen it twice.


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Sasuke seems curious about Senjutsu. I hope Kishi doesn't give him the technique especially since he technically has seen it twice.



Why are you against Sasuke obtaining Sage Mode?


----------



## KevKev (Aug 18, 2013)

They don't even license Naruto  

I think Minato or Tobirama will "die" next chapter. Four bijuudamas is too much


----------



## jacamo (Aug 18, 2013)

im really liking the senjutsu dynamic


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2013)

KevKev said:


> They don't even license Naruto
> 
> I think Minato or Tobirama will "die" next chapter. Four bijuudamas is too much



Minato possesses plot shield until he fully hands over the Yin Kurama to Naruto, and delivers a final speech to his son.

You know this to be the truth.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 18, 2013)

Since when are you under the impression that can't be done all in one chapter?


----------



## jacamo (Aug 18, 2013)

about Hiruzen... where the fuck is he?

was he obliterated before he knew Edo Tensei couldn't regenerate?


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 18, 2013)

Minato with his final speech hopefully will join the ranks of great men with speech.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 18, 2013)

He got head shotted with the orbs. Simple zombie rule.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 18, 2013)

so Madara is basically Hisoka.... the pinnacle of the battle arouses him


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Aug 18, 2013)

Minato and Naruto are going to have a Goku/Gohan Kamehameha moment. 

I'm calling it.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 18, 2013)

So does Kurama's fist bumping his other half be considered a "Self Bump"?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 18, 2013)

Minato still needs to perform his amazing jutsu , Kurama should lend him an arm


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 18, 2013)

Am I the only one who felt like Minato's jutsu was just a joke and won't ever be shown?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 18, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Sasuke seems curious about Senjutsu. I hope Kishi doesn't give him the technique especially since he technically has seen it twice.


do you doubt it 



PikaCheeka said:


> Am I the only one who felt like Minato's jutsu was just a joke and won't ever be shown?





too much trolling


----------



## Dark Red Z (Aug 18, 2013)

More Chinese scans
[this]


----------



## mayumi (Aug 18, 2013)

It is not really ridiculous. Sometimes translation are completely lost when going from Chinese to English. Not because of the English translation but because of all the confusion between Japanese to Chinese. We can't see the original Japanese to confirm if the Chinese translation is correct.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 18, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> It doesn't really seem like Sasuke was actually talking to Naruto. Was he thinking about something instead?


Sasuke is making the link that everybody should have expected from the moment that he saw Naruto using senjutsu and it worked against Juubito...

Kishi is loosing his touch but he still knows how to handle dat foreshadowing properly


----------



## Kenzo (Aug 18, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

Mugen Tsukuyomi doesn't work on Edo's?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 18, 2013)

Pretty sure they were talking about Obito's _Bijūdama_.


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Aug 18, 2013)

mayumi said:


> It is not really ridiculous. Sometimes translation are completely lost when going from Chinese to English. Not because of the English translation but because of all the confusion between Japanese to Chinese. We can't see the original Japanese to confirm if the Chinese translation is correct.



This is quite true. Chinese translations tend to change character names too. 

I'll be glad to assume that the "Rin" part in "tomorrow is Rin and Kushina's death anniversary" is a mistranslation. Because I was quite annoyed at the continual Rin referencing already as is. 

As for the actual chapter, I'm glad to see a bit of progression towards the MEP itself. About time. Madara's lack of concern keeps me on edge as usual though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 18, 2013)

Do we actually have definite proof that the Rin thing is a mistranslation? We don't have the Japanese scans to prove it wrong.

Obito does apparently mention both Kushina and Rin (as she was Minato's subordinate) immediately before he said that particular line, so it wouldn't shock me.



Anyway I still can't believe Obito would actually say that when someone dies, everything about them comes to an end, when he's standing in front of an Edo and his entire life revolves around a little dead girl.


----------



## MangaR (Aug 18, 2013)

So what Kurama told Minato and Naruto? Kishi breaks the conversation. Is Naruto the timetraveller(and thus is original Sage of Six paths) or they were talking about their beliefs?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 18, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke is making the link that everybody should have expected from the moment that he saw Naruto using senjutsu and it worked against Juubito...
> 
> Kishi is loosing his touch but he still knows how to handle dat foreshadowing properly



Its normal that Sasuke wants to understand all of the abilities his rival has but that's it. Sasuke ain't getting SM since he lacks the body that can handle sage chakra. The CS and Juugo's KG are just tricks that mimick the real SM. As Kabuto explained the only way to gain SM is to have the right body capable of handling nature's energy and self learning at some legendary sage place like Myoboku or Ryuuchido. Not to mention that SM represents the power of Rikudous/Juubi's body while Uchihas have an affinity for the chakra/spiritual energy.
The way I see it Rikudous sons got equal parts of the Juubi's sage power. The younger bro inherited the Juubis affinity towards nature energy and Rikudous physical energy thus why the Senju clan has an affinity for all elements. The elder bro inherited Juubis chakra and Rikudous spiritual energy thus why Uchihas can create sentient chakra constructs similar to Bijuus.

Senjus affinity for nature energy + Uchihas Yin-Yang chakra = Juubi's sage chakra


----------



## Wendson (Aug 18, 2013)

[this]


----------



## MangaR (Aug 18, 2013)

I wonder if they can teleport outside of the barrier and then
a) took Obito's sticks and and use clones to simulteniously put them closer to bijudamas so that only Obito would be effected by the blast. He won't have time to prevent this.
b) took Obito's sticks away distrupting the barrier and then 3 bijudamas would be teleported while Hashirama + earth fodders will help to take away the remainig one
c) took away Obito's sticks and use BM Naruto to do the trick.


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Aug 18, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Do we actually have definite proof that the Rin thing is a mistranslation? We don't have the Japanese scans to prove it wrong.
> 
> Obito does apparently mention both Kushina and Rin (as she was Minato's subordinate) immediately before he said that particular line, so it wouldn't shock me.
> 
> Anyway I still can't believe Obito would actually say that when someone dies, everything about them comes to an end, when he's standing in front of an Edo and his entire life revolves around a little dead girl.



Apparently it's likely that 'RIn" is a mistranslation (ty for the link, Sennin): 

And ajdkadjlkj I couldn't agree with you more about Obito's hypocrisy.


----------



## MasterKakuzu (Aug 18, 2013)

The chapter is out.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2013)

No prob *Purely*! 

I guess the Curse Seal Sasuke is supposedly carrying inside him in the form of Juugo's flesh and chakra could be his "frog oil" to get the basics of Senjutsu if he's gonna get it as well. But I think it'll be that, a gateway to it so that he graps the hang of it.

But if that was so I wouldn't jump the gun to say he's already mastered the concept of feeling natural energy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 18, 2013)

Once again it was another pro-Naruto chapter. Naruto's praise and quick thinking is highlighted along with his passion and drive. We're going to be getting chapters like this until the manga ends it seems. The torch has been passed. Getting closer to the Kyuubi transfer. That's probably the last we see of KCM Naruto until the Sasuke fight too. 

Naruto will end up giving the alliance chakra again and they'll link up with Minato thus allowing them all to transfer out of the barrier. Minato goes in again and then after giving Naruto his half of Kyuubi he dies. This whole thing is made for getting characters out of the fight. With the Alliance and Minato out of the battle (hopefully the other losers as well) the real players can get into action. 

Another thing, 

This SM thing is being taken too far. SM was brought up was so Naruto can be the only one to damage Obito. We will see the Alliance being taken out of Obito's range soon, Minato will be taken out too. This way no one can interfere in their battle except Naruto without making anyone else look far weaker than they do now. It's a stipulation so that Naruto can do his thing. It's not made so Sasuke can show SM. Had that been the case Kishi would have never introduced this stipulation because Sasuke would have been able to attack just as easily without it. It's a limiter on those allowed in the battle. It's purely there for Naruto's purposes. He's moving forward in this battle as we've seen these past few chapters and especially with this chapter. 

The only reason Sasuke might get SM is,honestly speaking, to catch up to Naruto's strength, not fight Obito. Obito's a Naruto fight and that much is said already but frankly Naruto's strength is well beyond Sasuke's as it will be at the end of this series. Sasuke's going to have to literally get every ounce of help he needs. If he gets SM he gets SM to attempt to catch up to Naruto, not help fight Obito. I see how it might be possible he gets SM but that's not why it was introduced.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 18, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> No prob *Purely*!
> 
> I guess the Curse Seal Sasuke is supposedly carrying inside him in the form of Juugo's flesh and chakra could be his "frog oil" to get the basics of Senjutsu if he's gonna get it as well. But I think it'll be that, a gateway to it so that he graps the hang of it.
> 
> But if that was so I wouldn't jump the gun to say he's already mastered the concept of feeling natural energy.



Juugo's KG is just a cheap immitation of SM. Orochimaru had bein looking his whole life for a host body that is strong enough to handle nature energy that's why he wad experimenting with Hashiramas cells
 He probably also knew that the reason why Juugo startef transforming in the first place is because he can't handle natures energy.


----------



## Purely Sadistic (Aug 18, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> No prob *Purely*!
> 
> I guess the Curse Seal Sasuke is supposedly carrying inside him in the form of Juugo's flesh and chakra could be his "frog oil" to get the basics of Senjutsu if he's gonna get it as well. But I think it'll be that, a gateway to it so that he graps the hang of it.
> 
> But if that was so I wouldn't jump the gun to say he's already mastered the concept of feeling natural energy.


 Oh but Sasuke's a genius. He'll master the art of oneness with nature soon enough!  

I  mean, it's the most convenient excuse to power him up. "Because he's a genius". Like with that hawk summoning he did. Jk.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 18, 2013)

I foresee birthday sex in naruto"s future


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 18, 2013)

Purely Sadistic said:


> Apparently it's likely that 'RIn" is a mistranslation (ty for the link, Sennin):
> 
> And ajdkadjlkj I couldn't agree with you more about Obito's hypocrisy.



How could they have confused "Kushina" for "Rin" when they mention Kushina in the same sentence though?


----------



## Saru (Aug 18, 2013)

The Big G said:


> I foresee birthday sex in naruto"s future



I see you left out names to avoid pairing drama 

well played


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 18, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Once again it was another pro-Naruto chapter. Naruto's praise and quick thinking is highlighted along with his passion and drive. We're going to be getting chapters like this until the manga ends it seems. The torch has been passed. Getting closer to the Kyuubi transfer. That's probably the last we see of KCM Naruto until the Sasuke fight too.
> 
> Naruto will end up giving the alliance chakra again and they'll link up with Minato thus allowing them all to transfer out of the barrier. Minato goes in again and then after giving Naruto his half of Kyuubi he dies. This whole thing is made for getting characters out of the fight. With the Alliance and Minato out of the battle (hopefully the other losers as well) the real players can get into action.
> 
> ...



Obito is a Naruto fight, yet he's currently fighting none Naruto characters? 
For a Naruto fan you seem awfully concerned with Sasuke.

Well Naruto's now in Biju mode. Let's just see how Kishi portrays Sasuke., Considering Sasuke still has at least a higher lvl Susano he can go too. I'd say he's in good shape. Looks like your EMS Sasuke = KCM Naruto theory may not be entirely accurate after all.

Sasuke's going to have to get every once of help, A?  LMAO he's been ass pulling feats to match Naruto since he arrived on the battle field, and I don't think Kishi is quite done with showcasing his full strength. "Don't underestimate a Uchiha" clearly, clearly Mr. Kyuubi sir, you'd think after being here for how long, you'd come to realize this.

The last Uchiha to be counted out became the Juubi Jin the following chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 18, 2013)

could people explain be why they consider CS a body-only power?



†_Camorra_† said:


> Its normal that Sasuke wants to understand all of the abilities his rival has but that's it. Sasuke ain't getting SM since he lacks the body that can handle sage chakra. The CS and Juugo's KG are just tricks that mimick the real SM. As Kabuto explained the only way to gain SM is to have the right body capable of handling nature's energy and self learning at some legendary sage place like Myoboku or Ryuuchido. Not to mention that SM represents the power of Rikudous/Juubi's body while Uchihas have an affinity for the chakra/spiritual energy.
> The way I see it Rikudous sons got equal parts of the Juubi's sage power. The younger bro inherited the Juubis affinity towards nature energy and Rikudous physical energy thus why the Senju clan has an affinity for all elements. The elder bro inherited Juubis chakra and Rikudous spiritual energy thus why Uchihas can create sentient chakra constructs similar to Bijuus.
> 
> Senjus affinity for nature energy + Uchihas Yin-Yang chakra = Juubi's sage chakra



Have you forgotten that Orochimaru wanted a body capable of using ryuchidou? Do you think Sasuke's body cant use Ryuchidou?

I think that there is a general misconception regarding the power division(which is probably because of a mistranslation) and the composition of chakra here.

*Uchihas* inherited the eyes of the sage and the *spiritual energy*, and the *Senju* inherited the body - life force and *physical energy*.* Chakra is composed by physical energy and spiritual energy.*

*Sage mode* is result of using *natural energy along with* a shinobi's normal *chakra*, and this normal *chakra involves BOTH spiritual and physical energy.*

Now tell me...why when Naruto and Hashirama use a power that involves their spiritual energy, it doesnt break the "brothers" division, but if Sasuke does use something that will involve his physical energy, it will?

I have a hard time understanding how people assume that sage mode is a body only power, when it involves the users chakra...that involves a power that the Elder brother inherited, not the Younger.

You guys are going too much for the practical display(which can be disproven by some facts, considering Sasuke's use of CS in two important situations), when you forget the foundation of what nature energy and sage mode is.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 18, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> could people explain be why they consider CS a body-only power?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thata not the way how I understand it though. Sage Mode requires not just large amounts of chakra but a special body capable of harnessing the nature energy
Uchihas have the special spiritual energy and strong chakra but they lack the life force or body power.
It may be speculation at this point but I think that the strong life force Yang is the key to Senjutsu.
If you think about it it makes sense because if you take the Bijuus for example neither one of them has shown to be able to use nature energy. It has probably to do with the lack of a living physical body that absorbs nature energy since Bijuus are made out of chakra without a physical body.
Also the CS doesent count as SM because everyone.and their grannma can use it. Its besically part of Juugo that creates sage chakra.


----------



## takL (Aug 18, 2013)

i got maddys 'edos are ok' coment. they are talking about the 10bs bijudamas aimed at shinobis from the Rafflesias and those are different from obitos onmyoton black balls. 
those are not of onmyotons that edos are ok perhaps.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 18, 2013)

takL said:


> i got maddys 'edos are ok' coment. they are talking about the 10bs bijudamas aimed at shinobis from the Rafflesias and those are different from obitos onmyoton black balls.
> those are not of onmyotons that edos are ok perhaps.



that is obivous..... there are juubidama's , minato redirected one from the juubi himself 

Remember that mouth plant ? Well now its a tree with 4 mouth plants


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh, so now we can make threads.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 18, 2013)

The Big G said:


> I foresee birthday sex with Hinata in naruto"s future



Let the battle commence.


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh yeah, this chapter is shit.


----------



## Rai (Aug 18, 2013)

Minato & Naruto > Itachi & Sasuke


----------



## Revolution (Aug 18, 2013)

Ganta said:


> *Funfact*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That explains what Orochimaru meant by "mastering all Jutsu" and must also have been what Danzo was after


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 18, 2013)

If people are posting threads and Nesha posted a predictions thread.

Where is the manga?


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 19, 2013)

Humite Juubi said:


> I wonder if someone uses the RS tools on obito his catchphrase wouldnt be "Rin" but ".....".
> 
> Because i would bet that is what most of his speech bubbles consist in this manga.
> Why  does kishi keep us from knowing his thoughts? Does he really think he can suprise us when narutos constant ramblings converts him?
> ...



LOL @ catchphrase being "..." Would that mean the RS tool takes away your ability to think? 



PikaCheeka said:


> Do we actually have definite proof that the Rin thing is a mistranslation? We don't have the Japanese scans to prove it wrong.
> 
> Obito does apparently mention both Kushina and Rin (as she was Minato's subordinate) immediately before he said that particular line, so it wouldn't shock me.
> 
> ...



It would be funny if all those post explaining it's a mistranslation were suddenly revealed to be wrong all along. 

LOL Loved the way you described Obito's situation.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point on SM being a limiter; limiting the number of people able/allowed to fight Obito. Although I'm not sure that will happen.



Jeαnne said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it ultimately comes down to a desire to give the Younger Son and his descendants the Senju something tangible. Especially since Hashirama isn't exactly representative for the Senju with his one-of-a-kind kekkei genkai.

Juugo's kekkei genkai is a Body-type Kekkei Genkai which would put it at the Younger Son's side. And the description of Sage Mode and Orochimaru's problem that his body couldn't bear it, puts Sage Mode also on the Younger Son's side.

The older son inherited "powerful chakra" if I remember correctly. We now know that's the Uchiha's special chakra that makes the eyes evolve into the Sharingan. It strengthens the interpretation of many fans that the Older Son got the quality of chakra, while the Younger Son got the quantity of chakra.

All the evidence points towards Sage Mode being *primarily* a Younger Son ability. Which is where the problems come in, because chakra is still the combination of spiritual and physical energy, and sage chakra has a unique quality just like the Uchiha's. What Kishimoto should have done is give the Uchiha a way to obtain the power of natural energy that fits their side: Shikkotsurin and the Third Eye would actually be a much better fit than Ryūchidō. But just like Madara and Obito had no problem incorporating Hashirama's DNA, Sasuke has no problem incorporating Juugo's DNA. It's crappy world-building, to be honest.



Ganta said:


> *Funfact*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



In other words, Obito is an idiot.



Sarahmint said:


> That explains what Orochimaru meant by "mastering all Jutsu" and must also have been what Danzo was after



Good point.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 20, 2013)

I love how Kishi is basically telling us that Minato needs to stop relying on Naruto to just up and solve this entire mess on his own. The other half of the Kyuubi was telling Minato that he needs to step his game up, too. It'll be interesting to see what, if anything, he can do with a single arm. It seems like he's hinting heavily that Minato and Naruto together are going to seriously turn the tide of this fight, but Minato has to stop blaming himself for everything and just do everything in his power to help win this fight.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 20, 2013)

Im a Naruto fan, but the Telegrams are crazy this week. what the hell? It wasnt even that good of a chapter.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 20, 2013)

What a frigging mess.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 20, 2013)

I wonder how come China could get the release early? Do they sometimes print Naruto there before Japan?


----------



## Talis (Aug 21, 2013)

Wheres the official chapter?
MP still didnt update the Chinese scans.


----------



## Annabella (Aug 21, 2013)

^Bottom left panel.

they updated it. Seems like Naruto was the one talking after all.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 21, 2013)

minato is really disgusting with just one arm ... he can't recover so he's fucked up the whole arc


----------



## Cloudane (Aug 22, 2013)

He's a man's man, eh?  Well, we (and Sasuke) have known that for a long time!


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 22, 2013)

This chapter was so bad it didn't even spawn any edit threads.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Aug 22, 2013)

Cloudane said:


> He's a man's man, eh?  Well, we (and Sasuke) have known that for a long time!


----------



## Jad (Aug 22, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> This chapter was so bad it didn't even spawn any edit threads.



No, no, no.

This chapter was so bad that the first person to have ever created the word bad or created the scope of it's definition, came back to life, slapped Kishi with whatever they had downstairs and said to him, "When I first saw something so bad in my life I created the word just to describe it. You however....sheeeeeet, I wouldn't even know where to start to describe this and I don't even read Naruto. Do you understand Kishi? Do you?"


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2013)

I liked the chapter don't see nothing bad with it just a set up chapter


----------



## Garcher (Aug 23, 2013)

why we never see madara and hashirama actually fighting? they just stand there with susanno - mokuton warrior and talking. really disappointing  :


----------



## takL (Aug 23, 2013)

hash: madara! why not wait a bit! your companion is...
maddy: we're edo tenseis. never mind/dont bother (about them)!
maddy: I(/we) keep this up!!


----------



## auem (Aug 24, 2013)

takL said:


> hash: madara! why not wait a bit! your companion is...
> maddy: we're edo tenseis. never mind/dont bother (about them)!
> maddy: I(/we) keep this up!!



Please clarify Obito's line regarding his weakness...


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2013)

Klue said:


> Oh, so now we can make threads.


only 5 pages in a week


----------



## takL (Aug 24, 2013)

auem said:


> Please clarify Obito's line regarding his weakness...



Naruto: ! as I thought, dattebayo!
Obito: whod  have thought 10bs jinchuriki should have a weak point like this...
obito: as 10b's been loaded(/loaded with 10b)... 
I cant slip through it(=senjutsu attack) either eh, 
bother it...

ill add more


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2013)

Addy said:


> only 5 pages in a week



Shit chapter.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2013)

takL said:


> Naruto: ! as I thought, dattebayo!
> Obito: whod  have thought 10bs jinchuriki should have a weak point like this...
> obito: as 10b's been loaded(/loaded with 10b)...
> I cant slip through it(=senjutsu attack) either eh,
> ...



meaning that because of the juubis weakness to senjutsu and because he is merged with the Juubi , he cant  slip through the Senjutsu attack.but just the senjutsu attack,not regular attacks right?it means he can use kamui against the regular attacks but not against the senjutsu attacks right?


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 24, 2013)

Better wait for Viz translation next week


----------



## takL (Aug 24, 2013)

whatever viz says, i just write what kish writes.



vered said:


> meaning that because of the juubis weakness to senjutsu and because he is merged with the Juubi , he cant  slip through the Senjutsu attack.but just the senjutsu attack,not regular attacks right?it means he can use kamui against the regular attacks but not against the senjutsu attacks right?



well thats not so clear from the sentence but i dont think so. 
there hes pissed at senjutsu attack and at the fact he cant use his newly acquired onmyoton based tech or his old 'slipping through' tech to nillify it.


----------

